# Rock not at Monday Night Raw



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

what?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Ahhh it was The Rock heel turn after all.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

Something had to have happened backstage. You saw Rocks face on the ramp. Maybe Rock was supposed to win the match and Vince changed it just before the ending?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Story has no cred whatsoever.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I call booolsheeet! website is currently unreachable.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Story coming huh? A man coming with only 42 posts

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I think WO reported it, legit.

I hope it's true and that he never comes back, hopefully saving us from another few inevitable shitty promos and matches.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._s_RAW_The_Rock_Angle_Nixed_More_Details.html



> - There is said to be absolute panic at RAW this afternoon. Tonight's show was scheduled to build to a segment where Brock Lesnar beat up The Rock to set up a WrestleMania XXX main event.
> 
> The Rock is not at RAW and word going around is he went home. Vince McMahon and WWE writers and producers are busy re-doing the show and apparently the angle has been nixed.
> 
> ...


http://pwinsider.com/article/76774/...rown-out-as-major-name-wont-be-there.html?p=1



> MAJOR PLANS FOR RAW THROWN OUT AS MAJOR NAME WON'T BE THERE
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-04-08 16:13:19 This is all developing as I write this, but WWE is working re-write massive parts of tonight's Raw as The Rock is not there as originally planned.
> The word backstage is that he left for Los Angeles this morning. WWE sources indicate this caught the company completely off guard and there's a lot of heat on Rock at the moment.
> 
> There had been talk of shooting a major angle with Rock to begin building Wrestlemania 30, possibly an angle with Undertaker or Brock Lesnar (we've heard both discussed but mostly Lesnar) and all that is out the window.


http://pwinsider.com/article/76775/what-wwe-had-booked-for-raw-that-is-now-out-the-window.html?p=1



> WHAT WWE HAD BOOKED FOR RAW THAT IS NOW OUT THE WINDOW
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-04-08 16:20:23 The original script for Raw was set to feature The Rock opening the show with a promo about losing the WWE title to John Cena.
> The promo would have led to Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman confronting Rock and laying him out, setting the seeds for a future PPV bout between the two.
> 
> With Rock bolting home without notice, WWE is currently re-writing the show. It's "chaos backstage" according to one talent we've heard from.


----------



## imortall38 (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.wzronline.com/wrestling-news/scott-hall-to-be-left-alone-the-latest-updates-on-him.html
website offline the hell?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL @ people believing this shit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well the tweet is real...


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I need Sauce.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Was Rock Legit Angry?*

sure looked like it, that whole aftermath he seemed depressed

like vince forced him to do the job when he never wanted to


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

90% Chance its just plain bullshit someone made up

9% Chance its a work for a turn

1% chance he realized Cena didn't deserve a win


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

If that story is true, it just broke their website lol


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Shit just got real. My bad for shitting on other thread


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Umm.. I think I stand corrected 


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0408/561889/major-concern-backstage-at-tonight-raw/


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

:lmao

Please let this be true. 

:lmao

Although who wants to see two losers fight anyways. King of Kings vs THE CHAMP would be more fitting surely.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

April Fools was 8 days ago.


----------



## imortall38 (Apr 7, 2013)

ya ya being that the website is offline i will bealive it when i read it.on the otherhand meybe the should stick t
too working on bettering his acting skills lamo


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

lol don't believe this for one second.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

:rock4 Oh the hilarity if it's true


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

I hope this is true, I hope this shit blows up in Vince and Cena's face.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

If this is true, I don't blame him. If I had to do that embarrassing bullshit with Cena at WM 29, I'd walk away too. I do find it hard to believe though since The Rock is on the cover of the new WWE '14 game.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great job by Rock if true. Kudos to someone standing up old, senile Vince for the crap they put out there very week. Not everyone is a sheep that accepts everything Vince shits out there every week.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Damn, shit is getting serious.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Bullshit, Never like Dwayne but he doesn't seem the type to do this shit.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



Alim said:


>


Are you predicting tonight's episode of Raw to be a...thriller?


Kinda curious what this angle that was supposed to be set up last night is...inb4heelturn


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe he realised how pathetic last night was. Rock essentially sold out every fan he has ever had. Holding Cena's hand up, hugging that bellend, it was cringeworthy.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Dafuq.. is this source reliable?


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Otdh4SLIm-E


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Great job by Rock if true. Kudos to someone standing up old, senile Vince for the crap they put out there very week. Not everyone is a sheep that accepts everything Vince shits out there every week.


Its easy to stand up to somebody after the check has cashed.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

ShadowCat said:


> Bullshit, Never like Dwayne but he doesn't seem the type to do this shit.


If Vince was trying to get Rock to do somthing he dosnt want to do, he would walk away.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Looks like The Rock was shitting himself about getting his Hollywood physique smashed up by The Beast


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rocky rocky rocky... Umad? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Lmao, pulling a Austin.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

I hope he has walked.

I'd gain so much respect for him if he has.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*










In all reality, I didn't really want to see Brock/Rock anyway.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



KO Bossy said:


> Are you predicting tonight's episode of Raw to be a...thriller?
> 
> 
> Kinda curious what this angle that was supposed to be set up last night is...inb4heelturn


Now that they don't have a big match to set up for next year's Wrestlemania a year in advance, expect a murder storyline involving Kane and Gene Snitsky.

You heard it here first.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

I KNEW IT!!!!! I FUCKING KNEW IT!!!!!

FUCK YOU VINCE

FUCK YOU CENA

:flip


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol. This site should launch another site where we can create our own bullshit dirtsheet reports.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Oh if this is true then this is fucking RICH!










They must've done something to piss Rock off to make him wanna pull an Austin. I can't imagine him doing this without good reason.

Shit's going down. I love seeing WWE in a state of chaos like this, and considering it's the night after Mania I'm legit excited now for what's gonna happen tonight and in the coming days.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

WWE needs something big tonight, there in dire straits in my eyes. This can't be good, interested to see what angle they were planning on going through with last night in regards to Cena.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Well the tweet is real...


What tweet?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Rock vs Brock at Mania... interesting.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Shaun_27 said:


> If Vince was trying to get Rock to do somthing he dosnt want to do, he would walk away.


Personally he should have walked away sooner the way he was getting shit from those jobbers in the back. People don't have to like him but at least respect what he's done, Without him & Austin he'd be watching CM Punk jobbing in WCW's Cruiser-weight Division.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

:rock3


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Shaun_27 said:


> If Vince was trying to get Rock to do somthing he dosnt want to do, he would walk away.


Vince already got what he wanted last night. Vince wants Cena to be known as the GOAT, he will do whatever he can to push that. Austin/Rock/Taker/Hogan, Vince wants to manufacture a belief that Cena is above them all. Last night was yet another step towards that, ending the streak next year will be another step...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Please be true! Make Vince wake up and change something.


----------



## imortall38 (Apr 7, 2013)

ya losing too cena just made him look worse.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy shit, F4W Reported it.



> Source: F4WOnline
> 
> - There is said to be absolute panic at RAW this afternoon. Tonight's show was scheduled to build to a segment where Brock Lesnar beat up The Rock to set up a WrestleMania XXX main event.
> 
> ...


I'm shocked if true. Rock is a dick if so.


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Rock refuses to follow the script!


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Amending my odds.

70% chance its bullshit

29.9% chance its a work

.01% chance its rock really up and leaving to screw them


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Would not be suprised, could see what he was doing in the ring "love you" to the fans etc.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

He should have walked away before losing to that bellend Cena.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

Well it looks like hes just walked


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

Taking his ball and going home


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Calling BS.

EDIT: Though if it is true it'll be interesting to learn why he did it. Hopefully it's because of that BS handshaking and hugging last night. As one of you guys have already said; Rock sold out all his fans with that.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



iDogBea said:


> Oh if this is true then this is fucking RICH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could see Rock was pissed off last night at the end of the show, he looked disgusted at what he was doing.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



Alim said:


> Now that they don't have a big match to set up for next year's Wrestlemania a year in advance, expect a murder storyline involving Kane and Gene Snitsky.
> 
> You heard it here first.


:mark:

It needs a Kane love interest, though. That's a staple. What's Layla doing? She looks like she could take on the 3 foot monster. :kane


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Gonna take everything with a grain of salt until raw actually goes on the air


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> I KNEW IT!!!!! I FUCKING KNEW IT!!!!!
> 
> FUCK YOU VINCE
> 
> ...


Your sig says the reason, if this pans out.. lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Schmoove said:


> Its easy to stand up to somebody after the check has cashed.


Fine by me. As long as he did it, I'm happy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> What tweet?


On his twitter I mean.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

http://pwinsider.com/article/76774/...rown-out-as-major-name-wont-be-there.html?p=1



> MAJOR PLANS FOR RAW THROWN OUT AS MAJOR NAME WON'T BE THERE
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-04-08 16:13:19 This is all developing as I write this, but WWE is working re-write massive parts of tonight's Raw as The Rock is not there as originally planned.
> The word backstage is that he left for Los Angeles this morning. WWE sources indicate this caught the company completely off guard and there's a lot of heat on Rock at the moment.
> 
> There had been talk of shooting a major angle with Rock to begin building Wrestlemania 30, possibly an angle with Undertaker or Brock Lesnar (we've heard both discussed but mostly Lesnar) and all that is out the window.


http://pwinsider.com/article/76775/what-wwe-had-booked-for-raw-that-is-now-out-the-window.html?p=1



> WHAT WWE HAD BOOKED FOR RAW THAT IS NOW OUT THE WINDOW
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-04-08 16:20:23 The original script for Raw was set to feature The Rock opening the show with a promo about losing the WWE title to John Cena.
> The promo would have led to Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman confronting Rock and laying him out, setting the seeds for a future PPV bout between the two.
> 
> With Rock bolting home without notice, WWE is currently re-writing the show. It's "chaos backstage" according to one talent we've heard from.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Rock has completely tarnished his legacy ending Mania they way he did last night. It's unfortunate, but if that was what he was told to do, I wouldn't blame him for wanting nothing more to do with the WWE. Vince has lost it, last night was an embarassment of the highest order.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

HHH should get on the mic and BURY him :HHH2 :buried


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

my prediction on this has nothing to do with brock im thinking the wwe has asked the rock to go heel and his not running with the idea.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rock can setup his match against Brock at WM30 anytime, so no big loss, aside from, you know, him and Cena respecting one another on RAW.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Holy shit - wonder what went down after Mania that made Rock go home...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Holy shit. Rock's a complete dick if this is true. Some professional.

I'd love it if he left, though. And stayed gone.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

So writers are running around backstage like chickens with their heads cut off because they or Vince don't know what they're doing for tonight.

So _*how*_ is this different then any other week again?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Not surprised. Dwayne doesn't give a shit about WWE or pro wrestling anymore. He really has sold out.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Holy shit, F4W Reported it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shocked if true. Rock is a dick if so.


Bullshit, this is justified. Wasting Rocks last match just for the sake of Cena?

Fuck them, they deserve this.


----------



## Orodreth (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



> - There is another major angle planned for tonight to set up John Cena's next title defense at Extreme Rules. *it was something that has been planned for some time and was actually scheduled for WrestleMania last night.
> *
> Source: F4Wonline.com


:ziggler1 :mark:


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



x78 said:


> You could see Rock was pissed off last night at the end of the show, he looked disgusted at what he was doing.


Yeah, one dude's signature here where Rock was holding up Cena's hand he looked legit upset. But I just assumed he was selling the loss.

Gotta wonder what went down from Sunday up until now to make Rock mad. He's a company guy who will always do what Vince wants so something major must have happened.

Sad thing is we may not get Brock/Rock Part 2, I REALLY wanted to see that at Mania live in attendance....damn it.



Orodreth said:


> :ziggler1 :mark:


I think it has to do with the Shield personally.

That and Dolph CANNOT cash in on Cena.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

If this is true then it would appear The Rock hasn't handled losing at wrestlemania very well.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

If true, this will make or break WWE, either they get there act together, or its over


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

He's just afraid of :brock


----------



## Wrestling Eltie (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

If this is true I guess Punks break is over


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

SO MANY FUCKING ROCK WALKING OUT THREADS :vince3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rock bolted off to Hollywood? Hmm.. Lulz

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope this is true.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

if this is true then this is fucking excellent


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

TheF1BOB said:


> Bullshit, this is justified. Wasting Rocks last match just for the sake of Cena?
> 
> Fuck them, they deserve this.


LOVE Cena's face in your sig. "I just went OVER and Rock got BURIED :cena4 R TIME=NOW"


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Rock probably left because someone else took the last danish at catering. :rock4


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Rock actions last night after match was sort of odd. He didn't look pleased at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

I wish there was a camera backstage right now to see Vince and all of the "hollywood" writers scarmbling around trying to decide what to do with Raw tonight. That would bring the lulz.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

hmmmm did Dwayne just pull an Austin or something?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I've seen stuff in various places that Rock wasn't very happy with WWE. Kinda shocked that he would just walk out but there's some real time heat there. Guess we'll see if it is loldirtsheets in about 3 hours-ish.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

This is from Clark's Facebook page. Says his site is down.



> There is panic backstage at RAW right now. The show was scheduled to build to a segment where Brock Lesnar beat up Rock to set up next year's WrestleMania main event. The problem: Rock is not there and has reportedly gone home. Vince McMahon, the writers and producers are in the process of redoing the show, evidently believing the angle has been nixed. Nobody knows any details as to what happened past that. As of this time, the belief is that The Rock is not appearing.
> 
> Also, there is a second major angle tonight to set up the main feud going forward and the Extreme Rules main event involving John Cena's next title defense. Word is that it is one of the things that has been planned for some time and was actually scheduled before Mania.
> 
> More details as they come…


http://www.facebook.com/ryanclarkwzr


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Remember how cena said the fans will see how rock will handle his loss just like how cena had to handle his last year? Guess he ain't taking it very well.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Well deserved heat if true


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Maybe they're just doing that to throw people off. Since you know, last year the live fans ruined the Brock Lesnar surprise and everything.


----------



## iwc_expert (Apr 8, 2013)

Good for him.

He doesn't belong in a bland product like the one today anyway.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

I doubt its real plus it it was all it does is make rock look unprofessional.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The Rock & Brock Lesnar both just lost last night AND we've seen the match before...so why would we, as fans, want that anyway?


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



JY57 said:


> http://pwinsider.com/article/76774/...rown-out-as-major-name-wont-be-there.html?p=1
> 
> 
> 
> http://pwinsider.com/article/76775/what-wwe-had-booked-for-raw-that-is-now-out-the-window.html?p=1


This sucks!!! A Rock and Lesnar feud now would have been amazing.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I find it funny how people are blaming the fact that Cena beat Rock is the reason Rock supposedly walked out.

The guy put over Hurricane, Goldberg and Brock Lesnar. He has no gripe at all about putting people over.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What's Rock beef with Brock Lesner now?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Rock's last tweet - 7:53am ET: https://twitter.com/TheRock/status/321229290974875648


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> The Rock actions last night after match was sort of odd. He didn't look pleased at all.


Why would he look pleased after losing a match for the wwe title?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

It's :barrett1 time


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

No, Rock to me looked like he was an actor playing a character who was resigned to defeat. That's why he's in Hollywood. Because he has a fair degree of acting skill.

Also, when he was in the ring post-match and Cena gave him that moment alone, he looked very grateful for being where he was and happy to have one last moment at WrestleMania.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

*****BREAKING NEWS****
*
*This just in Batista has been spotted at the hotel WWE is staying at, more details to come as soon as they are available.*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

:yes


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Shit just got really real.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Attacked by :brock ? Ain't nobody got time fo dat. :rock3


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Not surprised. Dwayne doesn't give a shit about WWE or pro wrestling anymore. He really has sold out.


Rock sold out? Bullshit. The dude had to play the humble bitch last night and kiss Cena's ass after their match. You can tell Rock hated that shit. He didn't turn his back on the WWE, the WWE turned their back on him by making him a stepping ladder for Cena. Much respect to Rock if he really did walk away. he probably had enough of Vince's senial bullshit.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

"Walked out" yeah right, HHH didn't like the look on Rock's face last night so it's BURYING TIME :vince

Seriously though, so much potential for this. Awesome start to storyline/awesome legitimate move by Rock that creates lots of controversy. Didn't he just agree to be on the cover of WWE 14?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Hera said:


> I've seen stuff in various places that Rock wasn't very happy with WWE. Kinda shocked that he would just walk out but there's some real time heat there. Guess we'll see if it is loldirtsheets in about 3 hours-ish.


Why wouldn't he be happy? Ends Punk's 434 day reign as champ, doesn't have to do house shows, headlines WM, has his movies promoted by the WWE, etc. He gets treated like a king yet pulls this crap? Pathetic.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Rocky trolling the fuck out of Vince right now :rock :vince4


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

If it's true I'm gonna be pretty disappointed, Rocks been average since returning but the star power between he and Lesnar would've been amazing!

All I know is they need something big tonight.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Also, I'd love love love Rock to come out and say "I didn't like the way Cody/Damien/Sandow/Brodus/A-Train were treated. If they treat their own as dispensable, I'll treat them as dispensable"


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Rock vs Brock? I hate how WM has become only about dream matches. Shouldn't the guys that are always there be main-eventing? Let's face it, we're not gonna get a 5 star match out of those two anyway.


----------



## ncruzpr (Jan 3, 2012)

Now I really want to know what Rock and Cena said to each other after the match before the hug. Rock looked displeased and out of character after the pin, like he was forced to do some bullshit he didn't agree with.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Rocky was scared of Lesnar.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Oh if this is true, this is fucking rich. I'd love to know what the hell happened to piss Rock off this much that he'd say fuck it and leave. Can't believe he pulled an Austin. You could see it in his face last night. He looked disgusted and like he didn't even wanna be there. I wonder if something happened before the match.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

I would love this to be true. As much as I love watching Rock. WWE is not a place for him to be. 

Rock might have realized that in the process of elevating Cena he lowered his legacy. 

Hopefully after all this, Austin never comes out of retirement.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

inb4 IF YA SMELL opens the show.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If this is true then I bet he walked off because he didn't want to be embarrassed two nights in a row 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Fuck Dwayne, and fuck Vince's stupid plans. I'm glad he left them in the cold.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Great way to put the business first Rocky.
Goes to show just how much his bullshit about coming back 'for the fans' actually meant. What a joke.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Finally Someone Stands up to Vince and Cena for This Shit Last Night what Would be great that if Cena has the Last Segmant Tonight on RAW the Fans in the Arena should stand up and Walk Out as soon as Cenas Music Hits



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I find it funny how people are blaming the fact that Cena beat Rock is the reason Rock supposedly walked out.
> 
> The guy put over Hurricane, Goldberg and Brock Lesnar. He has no gripe at all about putting people over.












Never underestimate the power the absence of the last danish has.


I'll bet Swagger took it. Probably has the munchies.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Rock sold out? Bullshit. The dude had to play the humble bitch last night and kiss Cena's ass after their match. You can tell Rock hated that shit. He didn't turn his back on the WWE, the WWE turned their back on him by making him a stepping ladder for Cena. Much respect to Rock if he really did walk away. he probably had enough of Vince's senial bullshit.


Wrestling is built on jobbing. If Rock is pissed about that, why come back in the first place? If not Cena, then who does he put over? This is and always will be Vince's sandbox. He makes the rules.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> I wish there was a camera backstage right now to see Vince and all of the "hollywood" writers scarmbling around trying to decide what to do with Raw tonight. That would bring the lulz.


Fuck it, add some wacky carny music and there's your Raw.

Gotta say, this is better than the last report about Brock maybe possibly perhaps feuding with Rock. I'll wait until I see solid fact before I jump to any conclusions though.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

BigWillie54 said:


> Why would he look pleased after losing a match for the wwe title?


Yes. Considering he got paid very well and everyone knew Cena was going over.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

I doubt it. He has said in interviews that he only came back to put Cena over so he wasn't against losing yesterday.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe it's because The Rock feels like he could be helping to put people over & instead they keep using him in shit like a feud with John Cena, that doesn't need the rub, for three years then wanted him to move onto another part-timer in Brock Lesnar? Neither of those help the business & are just greedy matches to try to get one big buyrate.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

If it's true, and rock did in fact pull an Austin '02, then I'm marking out :mark:

I don't know why but it's interesting to see rock pull a real life heel move, even putting Vince in panic mode 

:rock there is no stopping this great man is there ?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Lmfao. Why do you people buy into this


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

All those rumours about Rock being angry about Wrestlemania 29 make sense now...


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

I hope this is true. WWE don't deserve The Rock.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

"I am never, ever going away." :rock3


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Beaker3391 said:


> *Finally Someone Stands up to Vince and Cena* for This Shit Last Night what Would be great that if Cena has the Last Segmant Tonight on RAW the Fans in the Arena should stand up and Walk Out as soon as Cenas Music Hits
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Stands up to Cena, what?! That makes no sense at all.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU TAKE THE BELT OFF THE GREAT ONE PREMATURELY

FUCKING IDIOTS

:rock


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> Why wouldn't he be happy? Ends Punk's 434 day reign as champ, doesn't have to do house shows, headlines WM, has his movies promoted by the WWE, etc. He gets treated like a king yet pulls this crap? Pathetic.


Yet, you have people here complaining about Punk getting buried despite having a 434 day reign. Get real.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Wouldnt be the first time Dwayne has walked out of WWE. Dwayne you bad man


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

What they should do is have Cena announce he wants taker at mania 30. Otherwise set up seeds for stone cold vs punk. Either one of those could save this traireck.


----------



## ValentinezXifax (Oct 14, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> Bullshit, this is justified. Wasting Rocks last match just for the sake of Cena?
> 
> Fuck them, they deserve this.


I don't have anything to add, other than your sig is possibly the funniest thing I have ever seen

I've been staring at it for like 8 minutes, it's like that Simpsons episode where you can pinpoint the exact moment that Ralph Wiggum's heart breaks


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BigWillie54 said:


> Why would he look pleased after losing a match for the wwe title?



I meant after he went up the ramp to Cena. It was odd.


----------



## ncruzpr (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



Alim said:


>


This


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Coffey said:


> Maybe it's because The Rock feels like he could be helping to put people over & instead they keep using him in shit like a feud with John Cena, that doesn't need the rub, for three years then wanted him to move onto another part-timer in Brock Lesnar? Neither of those help the business & are just greedy matches to try to get one big buyrate.


that doesn;t make sense. Since the guy himself said he wanted to face Cena again this year and last year said Brock is one of his top 3 choices he would want to face


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Murph said:


> Also, I'd love love love Rock to come out and say "I didn't like the way Cody/Damien/Sandow/Brodus/A-Train were treated. If they treat their own as dispensable, I'll treat them as dispensable"


(IF, big IF) this is legit, it wouldn't surprise me. He's known for a year Cena was getting his win back.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

I think the plan was for Cena to cheat to win or some Shield run in and then it got changed to The Rock doing a clean job and having to shake Cena's hand and hug him and get booed to smithereens. Some Vinny Mac "Revising the PPV day of" tactic. Vince McMahon has been notorious for heavily revising PPVs mere hours before they happen.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hope this is legit. Fuck you Vince.

R TIME IS NOW <3

In all seriousness, I expected them to start kissing at the end there.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

I think Rock is just salty that Evil Dead took the top spot.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

If its true then I say its a planned heel turn.

Everything about the way WM ended last night to me just looked like The Rock turning heel.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

If this is true, than this is disrespectful and donwright wrong on The Rock's part. 

Just because he jobbed to the current top face does not warrant the People's Champion turning his back on the people.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wouldnt be the first time Dwayne has walked out of WWE. Dwayne is a bad man and has screwed WWE. Vince must be tearing his hair out right now


----------



## iwc_expert (Apr 8, 2013)

Best Brisco said:


> Yet, you have people here complaining about Punk getting buried despite having a 434 day reign. Get real.


It's just called being butt hurt they'll get over it one day.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



Ruckus said:


> "I am never, ever going away." :rock3


"I will shock the world!" "I will make history at WM 29" :cena

That didnt happen either. Stop taking promos too seriously, Rock lowered himself into the pro-wrestling for the fans so be thankful or stfu.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I meant after he went up the ramp to Cena. It was odd.


You know what, I noticed Zeb Coulter didn't look happy after Swagger lost. Maybe Zeb Coulter will walk out, too?! :swagger


----------



## Really? (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock should've just done a punk and dropped a pipebomb rather than just walk out. What are they gonna do, fire him? It's not like he needs the WWE or the money.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

It's gonna take something like this for Vince to realise how out of touch he is with what wrestling fans want.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

If this is true, I hope Vince realizes what a royal fuck up it was to have Cena and Rock become all buddy buddy at the end of Mania. It completely took the heat and legitimacy off their feud.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



DXfan99 said:


> Gonna take everything with a grain of salt until raw actually goes on the air


Won't be able to tell much. It will likely be a clusterfuck because it is always a clusterfuck. This won't be the same time they've written on the day of the show and it definitely won't be the last.

Anyway, this is pretty amusing.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL @ Some of you thinking the Rock is leaving because he didn't want to put over Cena. If he didn't want to do that, he would have never taken the paycheck to come back. I am sure he has a major reason to do this. Rock has been nothing but professional his entire career and that is why he is now a major A-List moviestar today. Rock is highly intelligent, he wouldn't put a black mark on his legendary wrestling career AND his current movie A- List movie career by just leaving because he didn't like a booking choice.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

And just like that the vultures come out of the woodwork. Quick to shit on Rock without even ENTERTAINING the thought that MAYBE something happened that pissed Rock off?

It was written on his face last night after the match, people are even saying they noticed he look upset. Then there was the odd conversation with Cena and Rock after he won and then back on the ramp.

Wait until more details come in before you throw Rock to the sharks.

Side Note: Strange that as soon as they start this Brock/Rock storyline he walks, just like Austin did back then.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Isn't this the exact same thing that Austin did back in 2002 and Rock said was a "disgrace"? I like Rock, and I certainly don't know all the facts, but he is a third generation guy and he should know better than anyone that the one thing you don't do is take a walk when you're scheduled to appear. Unprofessional and disrespectful to the fans who have paid to see him.


----------



## Psycho Ranger (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Makes me wonder if his reaction at the end of th match was because he decided he was done with the WWE even if he didn't tell WWE. :rock4


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

This reminds me of stone cold walking out on raw! good!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If this is true it just shows the rock does not care about the business and was just in it for the money like I have always said since coming back.
Maybe the plan was for him to job to Lesnar and the rock didnt want to?


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



zkorejo said:


> That didnt happen either. Stop taking promos too seriously, Rock lowered himself into the pro-wrestling for the fans so be thankful or stfu.


Or how about you just learn to accept that not everyone on this forum is lining up to wedge their tongue in The Rock's ass?


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well the WWE is Fucked Big Time


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

I wonder who will be the challenger for Cena's title then? If this is true, It's just made RAW very interesting!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rock probably didn't even know he was on tonight because Vince probably hasn't even started writing the script yet :vince


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

I'm honestly marking out for that move, even though it is unprofessional (unless of course he had personal reasons), but I love the fact that Vince is shitting bricks over this

real life Hollywood rock :mark:


----------



## iwc_expert (Apr 8, 2013)

Has no problems putting Hurricane over, but walks out because he lost to the main guy of the business for the last 10 years?

Use your heads people.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Can we merge the two threads please?


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> If this is true it just shows the rock does not care about the business and was just in it for the money like I have always said since coming back.
> *Maybe the plan was for him to job to Lesnar and the rock didnt want to?*


Isn't that why Austin left years ago?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kurt Angle, Triple H, Hurricane, Goldberg, and Brock Lesnar all put over in key matches by Rock so why would Rock have a problem now?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck me I hope this is true. I hope he's realised what a fucking travesty last nights ending was and has refused to continue being part of such utter shit and misuse of his character and the product as a whole.

It's not that he lost to Cena, it's the way it happened and what happened after it.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

I seriously doubt Rock is upset because he lost to Cena, he knew that was the plan two years ago when they announced the first match.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



Beaker3391 said:


> Well the WWE is Fucked Big Time


How is that? If anything, this is a blessing. They need to focus on their current roster anyway, not keep bringing back legends like Rock, Taker, HHH & Brock to bail them out.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Rock is reportedly pissed off due to the fact that the WWE took the belt off him


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



SPCDRI said:


> I think the plan was for Cena to cheat to win or some Shield run in and then it got changed to The Rock doing a clean job and having to shake Cena's hand and hug him and get booed to smithereens. Some Vinny Mac "Revising the PPV day of" tactic. Vince McMahon has been notorious for heavily revising PPVs mere hours before they happen.


If Rock is not on Raw, then I think this is it.

I cannot believe the ending to last night's mania was how it was planned in advance, it was just too lazy, too corny, too pathetic.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Watching the end of Mania again, Rock didn't seem happy when he did the salute nor when Cena raised his arm. I know he lost, but you get the feeling of more to it.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Planned heel turn.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

LOL at you guys. If Rock stays, then you say "Oh he's hogging the spotlight, young guys can't get over." If he leaves, "Oh he doesn't care about the business." It's always excuses.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



TheFranticJane said:


> Or how about you just learn to accept that not everyone on this forum is lining up to wedge their tongue in The Rock's ass?


Oh clearly.. some people are just busy sucking Cena's dick. I understand that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



iDogBea said:


> And just like that the vultures come out of the woodwork. Quick to shit on Rock without even ENTERTAINING the thought that MAYBE something happened that pissed Rock off?


What could possibly piss Rock off? 

* He got a bucket list title reign
* WWE promoted his bad GIJoe2 movie
* He was given a great send off last night
* He can be apart of WM30 in a featured match against Brock


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

So Rock stood up to Vince and his writers? Give us a shitty WM ME and poor character development, ruining everything. He goes home. Lol

Well done Rock. Though I would have enjoyed seeing Brock beat him up and set up a match in the future (I mean it in a good way not an "I hate Rock and want to see Brock break his arm" way) Hope he hasn't burnt his bridges but then I'm sure Vince would welcome him back if he has walked away. Money Money Money...Money!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



God Movement said:


> Rock is reportedly pissed off due to the fact that the WWE took the belt off him


source?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pronk25 said:


> Isn't that why Austin left years ago?


Yes it was, he didnt want to put over a young guy when Austin thought he was still the top guy


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LMFAO at the idiots who say The Rock is in the wrong here. :lmao Something happened before that match, I'm certain of it (explains the no hype just before the match i.e. commentators said nothing, no video package).

The way Rock acted in that match, he knew what was coming. So did the grinning cunt Cena.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> source?


My ass

:durant3


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



A PG Attitude said:


> Can we merge the two threads please?


4? i think it is now..


----------



## iwc_expert (Apr 8, 2013)

Schmoove said:


> I seriously doubt Rock is upset because he lost to Cena, he knew that was the plan two years ago when they announced the first match.


Seems it's just those whiny little bitches who have done nothing but complain since he returned making those suggestions to make themselves feel good.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lol Shouldn't be surprised to see these fool Rock marks condoning his actions, if they are true. This is unprofessional as fuck.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I bet the script wont even be written when Raw goes live tonight lol. This is such a mess this is what happens when you strip the title away from a huge star like Dwayne and give it back to someone shitty like John Cena. Vince has only himself to blame. Its clear to see Dwayne didnt want to get beat up by Brock Lesnar tonight to start a feud with him for next year. Dwayne obviously has other plans on his mind hes taking his ball and going home just like Austin did when he didnt want to put over Brock Lesnar


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Hope this is legit. Fuck you Vince.
> 
> R TIME IS NOW <3
> 
> In all seriousness, I expected them to start kissing at the end there.


They did kiss. Rock got herpes from it, so now he's leaving. :

Rock should take Cena with him...and all the other dead weight on the WWE roster/staff including the writers.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Has to be bs, especially with the made up Lesnar angle explanation. Brock just jobbed to HHH, why would he, the very next day, come back and beat up an even bigger name? As if nobody remembers HHH just won? As if HHH isn't going to gloat for awhile on Raw about the win? :lmao

At best it's a work where Rock is supposedly upset for losing to Cena and wants to take "time off" that he was going to get anyway.

Again about the Brock thing though, that _would_ have been cool. . .if he beat HHH last night. But they jobbed him out. . .AGAIN. Brock's next match will have far less luster now that he's 1-2 since coming back. And it's sad.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yes it was, he didnt want to put over a young guy when Austin thought he was still the top guy


It wasn't that at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Best Brisco said:


> LOL at you guys. If Rock stays, then you say "Oh he's hogging the spotlight, young guys can't get over." If he leaves, "Oh he doesn't care about the business." It's always excuses.


This was the rocks last Raw and it was to set up next years WM. It was scheduled to be there and it looks like he is going to no show.
This is why part timers should not be in major story lines in the WWE


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*

Can this man get any greater? :rock


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



checkcola said:


> What could possibly piss Rock off?
> 
> * He got a bucket list title reign
> * WWE promoted his bad GIJoe2 movie
> ...


I wouldn't call kissing Cena's ass a great send off.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> If this is true it just shows the rock does not care about the business and was just in it for the money like I have always said since coming back.


Yeah, I highly doubt that. His entire family has deep roots in the pro-wrestling industry & he's worth over $70 million dollars. The last thing he's there for is the money. He makes more doing movies anyway.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



SPCDRI said:


> I think the plan was for Cena to cheat to win or some Shield run in and then it got changed to The Rock doing a clean job and having to shake Cena's hand and hug him and get booed to smithereens. Some Vinny Mac "Revising the PPV day of" tactic. Vince McMahon has been notorious for heavily revising PPVs mere hours before they happen.


Let's not do this. Cena winning clean was probably the plan from the second they penciled in the rematch.


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, this could be damn well pleasing.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

All these threads, so many tabs open :delrio

SAVE_US.MODS


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

The NY screwjob. Rock screwed Rock


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



God Movement said:


> My ass
> 
> :durant3


:lmao ... sounds legit!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock316 is crying under his bed sheets in his moms basement cause his dream match might not happen now.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rock's stooped down to Austin's level, taking his ball and going home


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

They probably wanted Rock to lose clean to Khali tonight. That's enough to make any man walk out.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll see myself out...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



PacoAwesome said:


> I wouldn't call kissing Cena's ass a great send off.


Center of the ring, sharing a moment with his family ring side? 

Look, I get it, people hate that Cena won, but come on. Not everything is about John Cena.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



D.M.N. said:


> Watching the end of Mania again, Rock didn't seem happy when he did the salute nor when Cena raised his arm. I know he lost, but you get the feeling of more to it.


That's what I think too honestly. I believe it's more than just losing the title.


----------



## iwc_expert (Apr 8, 2013)

Look on the bright side, it means more TV time for our new WWE Champ.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dat thread merge :rock4

Also this is the new screwjob of 2013 Dwayne has screwed Vince  :rock4 you didnt see that coming did you Vince :vince3


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

RAW section drawing Iron Man numbers


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

septurum said:


> They probably wanted Rock to lose clean to Khali tonight. That's enough to make any man walk out.


C'mon let's get real. They wanted him to job to Fandango.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I believe he was pissed from the reaction from crowd and that the ending made things worse. Also I am pretty sure many superstars from the back were pissed off and he didn't like it.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

He did look quite upset last night in the ring after the match on his own and he keep saying thank you to the fans and everything, I even turned to my brother and told him I wonder if he's retiring or something. When they spoke in the ring the only thing I picked up from Rock was "I came back for this moment" or something like that!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> Why wouldn't he be happy? Ends Punk's 434 day reign as champ, doesn't have to do house shows, headlines WM, has his movies promoted by the WWE, etc. He gets treated like a king yet pulls this crap? Pathetic.


Maybe they promised him something and they didn't deliver? Fuck if I know the reason why. All I said was it isn't just coming from one site/F4W. My opinion is he signed a contract to do Extreme Rules so him walking out is a load of bullshit. He'll have to be on this Raw and what maybe one more before the PPV and the PPV itself? Finish your time and then you can tell WWE to fuck themselves.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

time for vince to retire.... FOR THE BUSINESS :HHH2


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL @ Some of you thinking the Rock is leaving because he didn't want to put over Cena. If he didn't want to do that, he would have never taken the paycheck to come back. I am sure he has a major reason to do this. Rock has been nothing but professional his entire career and that is why he is now a major A-List moviestar today. Rock is highly intelligent, he wouldn't put a black mark on his legendary wrestling career AND his current movie A- List movie career by just leaving because he didn't like a booking choice.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lol Shouldn't be surprised to see these fool Rock marks condoning his actions, if they are true. This is unprofessional as fuck.


Replace Rock with Punk in my sig, would you like it then?

Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

He may have been willing to job to Cena but the hugging took the piss


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

Well there is rumours that he's left raw tonight and its complete panic over there so maybe Vince screwed him and changed the outcome last minute.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I just wonder if Rock mentioned something about the crowd. About how "the face" of the company got booed the fuck out of the arena after beating him for the belt yet STILL got booed out the arena and perhaps suggested they fix that and they didn't take too kindly too it, I don't know? Rock always strikes me as a traditionalist.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Maybe it was just a misunderstanding.
Or WWE could be trolling us just to tune in

:vince3


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Lesnar is an unlucky man. first Austin and now the rock lol

This really hypes Raw for me! i think i'm gonna watch it, but then again, rock may appear and i'll be fucked once again by the WWE!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread appears,,, DAT MOD MAGIC!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Where are all the rock marks now who were licking his hoop?

Disgusting behaviour this


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

God damn, I wonder what pissed off The Rock. Say what you want about him but I don't think he's ever had any real trouble with anyone backstage. Pretty unprofessional of him to do, as it was for Austin, though at least Rock isn't even a full-timer so can't say I feel sorry for them if they really are in a panic.

This is huge news if true. And ironically may make me tune into RAW just to see what they scrounge up, despite planning on taking a break after Wrestlemania... a break that may now start next week.

Also why the hell were they trying to book a Wrestlemania main event a year in advanced again anyway?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

You cant blame Dwayne for walking out he had to lose to fruity pebbles John Cena. And now Vince expects Dwayne to get beat up by that beast Brock Lesnar. Dwayne has every right to walk out he is the GOAT and he shouldnt be treated in this way


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know whats worse, the fact that Rock walked out, or the fact that the plan was for two part timers to be in the main event of WrestleMania 30


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

maybe if vince wasn't such a bully, this wouldn't have happened.

be a star vince! :cena3


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Monday Night Raw said:


> Where are all the rock marks now who were licking his hoop?
> 
> Disgusting behaviour this


Ikr haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Several years ago, WWE wanted Steve Austin to job to Brock Lesnar on RAW. He walked out. Sounds like the same deal here with The Rock. More details shortly ... traffic killed our servers. Working on it.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

aaaaaand we're back.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

DatKidMog said:


> Maybe it was just a misunderstanding.
> Or WWE could be trolling us just to tune in
> 
> :vince3


i fear that you will be right


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Monday Night Raw said:


> Where are all the rock marks now who were licking his hoop?
> 
> Disgusting behaviour this


That seems premature & we don't have any real details yet. Let's not jump the gun, in one direction or the other. 

People are so quick to overreact.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

lol raw is gonna be grand.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't blame the guy.Maybe he walked out because he was tired of all this matches he had the past three months..


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I just wonder if Rock mentioned something about the crowd. About how "the face" of the company got booed the fuck out of the arena after beating him for the belt yet STILL got booed out the arena and perhaps suggested they fix that and they didn't take too kindly too it, I don't know? Rock always strikes me as a traditionalist.


That was my guess. but we'll see.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Monday Night Raw said:


> Where are all the rock marks now who were licking his hoop?
> 
> Disgusting behaviour this


You don't think it's out of character? He must have a big reason.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I would leave too since WWE has no intention to push anyone but that talentless piece of crap Cena.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why shouldn't Cena of won clean? Rock did last year, when you look at there achievements, kayfabe wise Cena is better anyway.

Hope this is true, Brock would only get the loss again


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Rock suggested a different finish to the one we got yesterday. He probably knew that fans would boo the hell out of both men if they shook hands and hugged at the end. It was just a cheesy and dissappointing end to a WM. No heel turns, no cash in, no surprises. Just predictability.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Watch none of this be true and RAW goes on as planned :vince5


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

The guy disowned WWE for seven years is anyone THAT surprised?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> maybe if vince wasn't such a bully, this wouldn't have happened.
> 
> be a star vince! :cena3


I Lol'd so hard at this, that emote just cracks me up.

But its the truth, DONT BE A BULLY. BE A STAR!

:cena3


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Maybe they told him he'd have his rematch tonight on RAW and lose cleanly. Then hug Cena all over again.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Look at the bright side folks, the next few months there won't be no Rock and no Punk on RAW, just a big plateful of Cena as WWE champion, yaaaaaaaay


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rock316AE is suspiciously offline, he must have walked out on us as well.

I knew they were the same person :rock EXPOSED


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

He just can't handle losing to the GOAT


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe they told Rock they wouldn't plug his movies anymore.


----------



## Psycho Ranger (Apr 5, 2013)

The more I think about this, the more I think we're being trolled by Vince. We will know it's trolling when Vince starts Raw off talking about there being an issue with The Rock not being there. If it's true, they'll probably act like it didn't happen. If it's trolling The Rock will come out of nowhere and beat down Lesnar or something like that.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> Watch none of this be true and RAW goes on as planned :vince5


I'm suspecting this

Why would they fuck about this much with the rock?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone catch what The Rock was saying to Cena in the ring last night?

The whole aftermath of the main event was just... weird. The Rock's reaction was strange, I thought he was going to retire, something definitely seems to have happened. I'm intrigued!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WWE is working us for a surprise appearance maybe?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not buying the Lesnar stuff. He's not advertised for tonight, him Taker have been hinting at a match while Rock has been saying he's not committed to wrestling at 30.

Perhaps they told them he's teaming up with Cena against the Shield and he said peace.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rock took his ball and went home


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

I'm interested to see if this is true or not... If it is - Rock to TNA? :rock4


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._s_RAW_The_Rock_Angle_Nixed_More_Details.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes yes yes i love you rocky <3 Part of us both died with that hug/handshake good to see you got the F OUT before Another job to cena


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You cant blame Dwayne for walking out he had to lose to fruity pebbles John Cena.


I can and will 'blame' The Rock for walking out.
Punk has lost to Cena, Jericho has lost to Cena, Ziggler has lost to Cena.

You may not like it, you may think it was a bad booking choice, but it was their job to lose and they went out there, performed to the best of their abilities and did their job. And then they came back afterwards, won some, lost some, but never just shrugged and 'gave up' on the company, the business or the fans.

Is The Rock better than these men? Do his Hollywood credentials make him exempt from the firm and august traditions of the business? No one wrestler is bigger than the wrestling business.
And if The Rock has trouble understanding that, then I hope he doesn't return - WWE doesn't need someone like him.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

RAW to reach epic levels of shit tonight!

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Rock haters need to hold their tongue until after RAW because your going to look stupid when this is either a work or not true.

Wait for the facts before jumping to conclusions.

This is coming from someone who isn't a massive Rock mark but shooting on both The Rock or Vince without knowing the truth is silly.

If it is true then it is massively unprofessional and puts a bit of a blotch on The Rock. Im sure there is a rational explanation.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

He is no longer the Rock, he's Dwayne Johnson from now on.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

GetStokedOnIt said:


> I'm interested to see if this is true or not... If it is - Rock to TNA? :rock4


IF YA SNIFF, WHAT DWAYNE JOHNSON IS BAKING!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Several years ago, WWE wanted Steve Austin to job to Brock Lesnar on RAW. He walked out. Sounds like the same deal here with The Rock. More details shortly ... traffic killed our servers. Working on it.


It isn't the same thing. Rock has no problem jobbing to people. See: last night. See: When Rock jobbed to Brock 8 years ago.

A Rock/Brock angle probably won't happen because WWE had Brock job to HHH last night. Pretty stupid idea. If they're to set that match up, it won't be tomorrow. It'll be like 6-10 months from now after they give Brock a win or two first.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Austin didnt want to job to Brock Lesnar so he walked out of WWE

Dwayne doesnt want to job to Brock Lesnar so hes now walked out of WWE

Anyone seeing a pattern here

Vince your a fucking idiot and that be a star campaign is aload of bullshit


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

All joking aside, there must be more right? This doesn't seem like a Rock kind of thing.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

inb4 Lesnar F5s Cena instead setting up the "once in a lifetime dream match" at extreme rules


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Austin didnt want to job to Brock Lesnar so he walked out of WWE
> 
> Dwayne doesnt want to job to Brock Lesnar so hes now walked out of WWE
> 
> ...


You are an idiot on so many levels.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Austin didnt want to job to Brock Lesnar so he walked out of WWE
> 
> Dwayne doesnt want to job to Brock Lesnar so hes now walked out of WWE
> 
> ...


its so ironic when vince is the biggest bully of them all


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I wonder if this means the rock will be pulled as the cover wrestler of WWE 2k14


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Austin didnt want to job to Brock Lesnar so he walked out of WWE
> 
> Dwayne doesnt want to job to Brock Lesnar so hes now walked out of WWE
> 
> ...



Because they both know Brock will kill them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Austin has to discuss this on his show next week surely ?

HBK can wait.


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe Rock had some urgent private matters to attend to. Your life can't always be about the public especially in wrestling. The Rock doesn't need the WWE he's a mega star he can do whatever he wants to.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

ABigLegend said:


> Anyone catch what The Rock was saying to Cena in the ring last night?
> 
> The whole aftermath of the main event was just... weird. The Rock's reaction was strange, I thought he was going to retire, something definitely seems to have happened. I'm intrigued!


"Ever since I came back, It was for this moment right now"

Could be taken two ways. He came back to put Cena over or he expected "this moment" to be Cena turning heel and it didnt happen. Hence Rock riding off into the sunset.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

GetStokedOnIt said:


> I'm interested to see if this is true or not... If it is - Rock to TNA? :rock4


Imagine the matches!!!

Rock: Hell, maybe I'll go to All Japan, maybe I'll go back to United States Wrestling Association. *waves to camera* hey Mark Walhberg, how you doing? :rock3


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

God Movement said:


> He is no longer the Rock, he's Dwayne Johnson from now on.


Dwayne hasn't been The Rock for about a decade now. He never will be again.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

The Dazzler said:


> You don't think it's out of character? He must have a big reason.


Rock only does what benefits the rock. Don't let him Fool you .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

We'll have to see what happens. Something big had to happen backstage for him to just leave like that if this is true. For all we know, it could be a family issue or something like that. I don't think Rock would just up and leave like this for not liking a finish to a match. His matches have had much worse finishes.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Austin didnt want to job to Brock Lesnar so he walked out of WWE
> 
> Dwayne doesnt want to job to Brock Lesnar so hes now walked out of WWE
> 
> ...


Its not that Austin didnt want to job, he thought the way they were doin it was not the nest move for business at the time, he was right, wrong move but he was completely valid in his reasoining why..

who the fuck said rock was facing Brock? 

and the vince / bully issue isnt in question in this.. ffs, you get worse.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Murph said:


> Imagine the matches!!!
> 
> Rock: Hell, maybe I'll go to All Japan, maybe I'll go back to United States Wrestling Association. *waves to camera* hey Mark Walhberg, how you doing? :rock3


Well Walhberg does talk to animals, so why not rocks 

I can see it now, Mark Walhberg talks to rocks. Hey rock how ya doin.......


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

Monday Night Raw said:


> Rock only does what benefits the rock. Don't let him Fool you .


Name me one wrestler that doesn't.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

TheFranticJane said:


> I can and will 'blame' The Rock for walking out.
> Punk has lost to Cena, Jericho has lost to Cena, Ziggler has lost to Cena.


EVERYBODY loses to Cena.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Rock Pulling Steve Austin?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I wouldn't want to have Lesnar kicking the living fuck out of me either tbf.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dwayne doesnt want to job to Brock Lesnar so hes now walked out of WWE


Rock and Lesnar are friends irl. I really doubt that's the reason.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TheFranticJane said:


> I can and will 'blame' The Rock for walking out.
> Punk has lost to Cena, Jericho has lost to Cena, Ziggler has lost to Cena.
> 
> You may not like it, you may think it was a bad booking choice, but it was their job to lose and they went out there, performed to the best of their abilities and did their job. And then they came back afterwards, won some, lost some, but never just shrugged and 'gave up' on the company, the business or the fans.
> ...


Lol, You dont even know what exactly happened. its your assumption that Rock left because he had to lose WM 29 against Cena. Rock is not an idiot he understands business better than you, he lost a match even to f'n hurricane back then. 

Stop assuming, we dont know the full story yet. If he didnt wanted to lose to Cena, he would have walked out AT Wrestlemania not after it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Best Brisco said:


> Name me one wrestler that doesn't.


Chris Jericho.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Thinking Rock was going to lose to Lesnar :lmao


----------



## JPUK (Apr 6, 2011)

Tbh I'm glad after last nights handling of Brock you have a creditable UFC fighter losing to hhh then you have that hand shake from hell between rock and cena it's just unfortunate Brock don't do the same


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> Rock haters need to hold their tongue until after RAW because your going to look stupid when this is either a work or not true.
> 
> Wait for the facts before jumping to conclusions.
> 
> ...


Lets hope, this is good for nobody


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Best Brisco said:


> Name me one wrestler that doesn't.


Jericho


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if something different was to end Mania but changed his mind on the spot as he seems to do, like he did against Brock when he was allegedly furious back stage after his match at Extreme Rules and Cena changed half way through, shook his hand, then the whole arm raising at the end, the two exchanged words in the ring.


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

The Rock left because he was watching out for himself.

The whole main event last night was built up as "Cena beat Cena, not the Rock" at WM28. So last night Cena goes over clean. Rock lifts his arm. Makes it look like Rock got lucky last year.

So what does Rock do tonight? Come out, talk about how Cena was the better man... and then get beat down by Brock and have that be the lasting image of him for a year? Nah.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Best Brisco said:


> Name me one wrestler that doesn't.


Chris Jericho, he comes back just to job to whomever the WWE wants him to because he is a company guy and does what is best for everyone, not himself.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Holy shit. Rock's a complete dick if this is true. Some professional.
> 
> I'd love it if he left, though. And stayed gone.


Bullshit.
Must have been a major issue for him to walk away. The look on his face as he joined Cena at the top of the ramp told me something was up and something was relayed from the back after the final bell. It just had a last second fucked up feel to it.

You can't have Rock heel what with the various movies he has coming out this year, a heel run will affect box office takings so no wonder rock said no (if true).

If this story is legit then good on Rock, hopefully Vince is shitting his pants and realises his current empire is slowly dying.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Dwayne is just mad he had to put over Cena. He only cares about himself.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

The crowds reaction at the end made the whole ending incredibly awkward, and rightly so. They should've known that would happen. 

Rock was probably just acting though.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

ABigLegend said:


> Anyone catch what The Rock was saying to Cena in the ring last night?
> 
> The whole aftermath of the main event was just... weird. The Rock's reaction was strange, I thought he was going to retire, something definitely seems to have happened. I'm intrigued!


Maybe I'm wrong but I thought I saw Rock mouth something like "not coming back" in the midst of what he was saying to Cena. Again i'm not a professional lip reader so it was probably something else.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Monday Night Raw said:


> Rock only does what benefits the rock. Don't let him Fool you .


Yeah, it benefitted him a lot when he put over hurricane two weeks before WM


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Chris Jericho, he comes back just to job to whomever the WWE wants him to because he is a company guy and does what is best for everyone, not himself.


He comes back to job so he can build this reputation of being a company guy so you guys can worship him, how is that not looking out for yourself?


----------



## Kubrick (Apr 8, 2013)

This just got me really hyped to see what happens with Raw. Hope it's not true but at the same time it could utilised for a good storyline


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a hard time believing this has something to do with losing to Cena. Every interview he did he basically told you he was losing.


----------



## noggs91 (Apr 3, 2012)

I smell a WWE plan here. They have become very in touch with their 'social media' side over the last couple of years. What better way to sell a story and build hype than starting a rumour online and letting us run with it hugely!! 

If it is true......must have a huge mega reason in my eyes


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

JC00 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I thought I saw Rock mouth something like "not coming back" in the midst of what he was saying to Cena. Again i'm not a professional lip reader so it was probably something else.


He said, "Ever since I CAME BACK, it was for this moment right now."


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Rock making all you guys wanna watch tonight when last night half of you said you wouldn't.

Drawing in fans without even having to be there....like a boss.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I wouldn't want to have Lesnar kicking the living fuck out of me either tbf.


Neither would I. I dont blame Dwayne for walking out Brock Lesnar is a dangerous man and Dwayne cant risk himself getting legit hurt by Brock when he has his movie career to think about. Dwayne is doing the smart thing walking out and saving himself from the beast Brock Lesnar


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone think it's possible Vince leaked this story to pump up RAW and get viewers?

IMO, Wrestlemania didn't really make RAW must see tonight, like it should.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Best Brisco said:


> Name me one wrestler that doesn't.


CM PUNK & Jericho.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

No? He didn't look angry. I don't know where this bull come from.


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Neither would I. I dont blame Dwayne for walking out Brock Lesnar is a dangerous man and Dwayne cant risk himself getting legit hurt by Brock when he has his movie career to think about. Dwayne is doing the smart thing walking out and saving himself from the beast Brock Lesnar


You're fucking retarded.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

ABigLegend said:


> Anyone catch what The Rock was saying to Cena in the ring last night?
> 
> The whole aftermath of the main event was just... weird. The Rock's reaction was strange, I thought he was going to retire, something definitely seems to have happened. I'm intrigued!


I thought I heard the words "coming back for this moment" or something!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

No matter the reason, what Rock did was unacceptable, quite like what Steve Austin did back in the day.

Still though for him to walk out? Something seriously must have pissed him off, he is a well known "nice guy".


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Neither would I. I dont blame Dwayne for walking out Brock Lesnar is a dangerous man and Dwayne cant risk himself getting legit hurt by Brock when he has his movie career to think about. Dwayne is doing the smart thing walking out and saving himself from the beast Brock Lesnar


Still real to you, eh?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

who knows it might be a work. 

its Vince thing to do anyways.

but it sounds legit so far.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ShadowCat said:


> CM PUNK & Jericho.


You really think CM Punk isn't all for himself?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe Rock was pissed because cena would kick up so fast after taking rocks finishers, it seemed like Cena would kick up after the two and not wait until the ref was almost at 3. Maybe the rock thinks Cena made him look weak and that is why he was pissed


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

So thats both Rock and Austin walking out instead of putting Lesnar over


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"There is another major angle planned for tonight to set up John Cena's next title defense at Extreme Rules. It was something that has been planned for some time and was actually scheduled for WrestleMania last night. "

This is what is intriguing me. How come the angle didn't happen last night, if it's so major and *WAS* scheduled? I guess there were last minute changes then if this is true.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Neither would I. I dont blame Dwayne for walking out Brock Lesnar is a dangerous man and Dwayne cant risk himself getting legit hurt by Brock when he has his movie career to think about. Dwayne is doing the smart thing walking out and saving himself from the beast Brock Lesnar


I joined less than 12 hours ago and I hate you already. Can people really be this ignorant? Actually I think I'll chalk it up to being completely retarded.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

He's an actor


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Karma at its absolute finest. Kudos to The Rock. I hope WWE goes into the toilet over this because that is exactly what they deserve after that vomit-inducing ending to WM last night.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Is there official proof of this? Remember when every site reported Ryback walked out on WWE, and then like 20 mins into Raw, Ryback was in a match.....Or when Darren Young was out for 8 months, and the next night he competed for like 5-10 mins on Raw....


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

ABigLegend said:


> *Anyone catch what The Rock was saying to Cena in the ring last night?*
> 
> The whole aftermath of the main event was just... weird. The Rock's reaction was strange, I thought he was going to retire, something definitely seems to have happened. I'm intrigued!


I heard him say to Cena "I came back for this moment. This exact moment. Thank you".

Then they hugged, Cena left and Rock said to the fans "I love you. Thank you".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> "There is another major angle planned for tonight to set up John Cena's next title defense at Extreme Rules. It was something that has been planned for some time and was actually scheduled for WrestleMania last night. "
> 
> This is what is intriguing me. How come the angle didn't happen last night, if it's so major and *WAS* scheduled? I guess there were last minute changes then if this is true.


The weird thing is, there was 10 mins left in the show so that could explain a lot


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

LOL, Punk is an employee, if he doesn't do what he's told, he gets fired.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> You really think CM Punk isn't all for himself?


Heyman said it best in Punk's DVD:


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

BS

Rock is currently in the arena.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> "There is another major angle planned for tonight to set up John Cena's next title defense at Extreme Rules. It was something that has been planned for some time and was actually scheduled for WrestleMania last night. "
> 
> This is what is intriguing me. How come the angle didn't happen last night, if it's so major and *WAS* scheduled? I guess there were last minute changes then if this is true.


Yeah I thought the same.

Grandest stage of them all, you have some major angle planned but you think fuck it, we'll do it on Raw instead.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> You really think CM Punk isn't all for himself?


No because he put over The Rock twice & Undertaker last night.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If wwe wanted Brock to look strong, he wouldn't have jobbed to HHH. It's shitty storytelling - if HHH didn't need to stroke his ego and Steph didn't need her big tuff husband to beat the former UFC champion, the obvious way to go was HHH loses to Brock, creating Brock as a absolute monster - and then having him decimate Rock tonight would have made sense. 

Brock coming off a win, retiring HHH, would have been ab absolute killing machine to then come out and destroy Rock.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rock coming back to his roots soon.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Rock knows hes too good for this shit. I don't blame him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Pronk25 said:


> Anyone think it's possible Vince leaked this story to pump up RAW and get viewers?
> 
> IMO, Wrestlemania didn't really make RAW must see tonight, like it should.


This has crossed my mind. Extremely weird and risky tactic though, so I doubt that. I'm still holding on to dirtsheets gonna dirtsheet until there's something concrete, but if it IS true, there has to be a major reason. Rock has never seemed like a guy who would just up and leave, especially because he didn't like a finish or something.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> Heyman said it best in Punk's DVD:


Anybody can say that.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Vince in the ring tonight...

"The HE, you kept talking about is not The Rock, then who the hell is the HE, you were talking about"??

**GLASS SHATTERS**

dat swerve :vince5


----------



## Carr1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jesus...there is going to be some serious heat on Cena tonight


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Watch tonight, McMahon & Cena come out and do the same thing McMahon/Rock did to Austin years ago when he walked out after not wanting to wrestle Lesnar during the King of the Ring Tournament and say "Rock took his ball and went home" bit...either way we all knew he'd go away eventually it's just now sooner I'm no fan of Cena and him being Champ again but at least he'll be around unlike Rock who'll show up and bring up some lame story from the city they are in and say his catchphrase and collects his paycheck._


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

i thought the end of the match was poorly done and the ending was awkward as hell. i wouldn't be surprised if the rock is pissed about how it played out and that he had to job to suck ass cena like that.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Part of me wants it to be true to see what drastic move they'll do in the spur of the moment.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Striketeam said:


> Rock knows hes too good for this shit. I don't blame him.


His matches are total crap man, they are to lie on the floor with him because he is that shit.

It's like he's never wrestled before


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The Rock pulling a "Stone Cold Steve Austin 2002?" So it isn't say so. I hope Vince loves seeing his part-timers ruin the mood and morale of his talent that travels with the company weekly. Not fair for people like Cesaro, Brodus Clay, Tensai and many others get left off the card as well.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ShadowCat said:


> No because he put over The Rock twice & Undertaker last night.



Doesn't mean he liked doing it.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The walk out can be staged too. WWE advertised Rock at ER so people would believe Rock has a chance at winning and buy WM 29.

Rock walks out WWE doesn't get a backlash from the fans who bought those tickets.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*If it's true then good for The Rock to not deal with this crap.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh well. Independent contractor. :ass

Maybe he pulled a Jeff Hardy and sent them a text message that said "Card subject to change I’ll see you next Monday. "


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Might have been pissed by Cena repatedly making The Rock's finishers look like all he'd done was give a suplex and kicking out at barely a two count.

Probably not. But he SHOULD be.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bossdude said:


> So thats both Rock and Austin walking out instead of putting Lesnar over


Exactly clearly those guys dont want to work with Brock


Dwayne is filming Hercules in Europe soon anyway so he shouldnt even be in WWE now Wrestlemania is over. But this news has got me pumped for Raw now I cant believe Dwayne has walked out on Vince


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I seriously say the Brock Lesnar aspect of this is more coincidental than anything. I think people are looking too far into it. 

Not going to rush to conclusions here. Guess we'll find out why he walked out later.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

ShadowCat said:


> No because he put over The Rock twice & Undertaker last night.


Lost too not put over, neither was elevated by the win..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShadowCat said:


> No because he put over The Rock twice & Undertaker last night.


And Cena on Raw that is 4 major losses in a row by Punk.


----------



## jorajatt (Feb 19, 2006)

Maybe it's a work to boost ratings after a lackluster Wrestlemania.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Somebody in the thread said rock was in the arena?!?

WUT

:austin


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Doesn't mean he liked doing it.


He still did it and didn't walk out like a little crybaby.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

If the rumor is true, which I doubt, I wonder what made him so mad? Personally, I think the WWE is just trying to stir interest for tonight's show seeing as no major angle happened last night. 

By the way, didn't Austin walk out when he was suppose to lose or get beat down by Lesnar back in the day?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah I thought the same.
> 
> Grandest stage of them all, you have some major angle planned but you think fuck it, we'll do it on Raw instead.


Yeah, that just makes no sense at all. You'd do a Major Angle at WrestleMania not RAW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd rather wait and hear all the facts before judging Rock or anyone.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If this is true... maybe this is the fucking wake up call to McMahon. God please let it finally break through his senile mind...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

KKF trolling the shit out of the thread :lol


----------



## Kubrick (Apr 8, 2013)

They could always build for Rock v Lesnar by getting Heyman and Lesnar coming out tonight and Heyman can do a promo about how Brock lost but didn't go home about it or something. They can take small digs at each other over time and then when Rock returns Lesnar can take him out then.

That's if they do Rock v Lesnar, hope they do.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pronk25 said:


> Anyone think it's possible Vince leaked this story to pump up RAW and get viewers?
> 
> IMO, Wrestlemania didn't really make RAW must see tonight, like it should.


He's an evil genius if so. I had no intention of watching RAW tonight and was planning on taking a few weeks off... but now I'm intrigued to tune in and see what they have to scramble up this time.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

Maybe he was told that he is no longer on the cover of WWE'14? Or if this is legit and is for some other reason he obv will no longer be on the cover haha

http://www.forbes.com/sites/johngau...-rock-johnson-wins-cover-honors-for-wwe-2k14/


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> He still did it and didn't walk out like a little crybaby.


Then the talk about him making change is bullshit because he's after all a yes man and does what he's told.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Exactly clearly those guys dont want to work with Brock*
> 
> 
> Dwayne is filming Hercules in Europe soon anyway so he shouldnt even be in WWE now Wrestlemania is over. But this news has got me pumped for Raw now I cant believe Dwayne has walked out on Vince


Wrong!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

For those sayin Rock didn't wanna put over Cena, don't think that's the case at all

Rock did say on his twitter that he would give back to the WWE the best way he can, so I'm pretty sure Rock had no problem with the job like how he was in the past

Or maybe, the plan was for Cena to turn heel, but Vince nixed it in the last second, and Rock was pissed because of that since the outcome of last night left a lot of fans in displeasure 


It is unprofessional, but honestly, when it's set and done, Rock did the job .. And maybe this could be a waking call for Vince to get his head out of his ass , I mean all three main event matches and even the outcomes were predicted since July, and for it all to happen without any twist or a surprising outcome is a complete "FUCK U WE GOT YOUR MONEY" to the fans


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

ShadowCat said:


> No because he put over The Rock twice & Undertaker last night.


Punk doesn't have many choices outside of wrestling, Rock is a legit big time movie star. He doesn't need to do this, Punk does.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> The weird thing is, there was 10 mins left in the show so that could explain a lot


The whole show was a mess from start to finish last night, changing shit on the fly, removing matches they advertised to give extra minutes for something that didn't even go down.

Vince is truly a fucking moron when it comes to stuff like this. Nowadays the dude couldn't plan a party much less a PPV without fucking SOMETHING up.

And Mania was the wrong time to pull that shit. On Raw? Fine, but your biggest PPV?

Big no no.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> You really think CM Punk isn't all for himself?


Up there with Jericho and The Undertaker - CM Punk is one of the biggest company guys there is. Thank him for The Shield and Daniel Bryans WHC title reign. Not to mention a shit load of other stuff. 

Most of all he was one of the only people to stand up to VInce and try his hardest within his boundaries to make Vince pull his head out his ass and give us something remotely more interesting than Cena. It was a difficult task but we have had some differences.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Best Brisco said:


> He comes back to job so he can build this reputation of being a company guy so you guys can worship him, how is that not looking out for yourself?


If you truly believe that, you are completely fucking clueless. Jericho is all about business.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Serves WWE right. Feeding us that PPV yesterday... uggh. He's worked hard enough for them, even when he didn't need to and the WWE jobs him to a guy who doesn't need to be put over! The Rock leaving forces them to stop relying on part timers and try something new.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Rock doesn't mind doing the JOB. Every chance he's being a knob, but not because of losing.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

leobeast said:


> If you truly believe that, you are completely fucking clueless.


LOL, no, I was making fun of people like you twisting everything to say what YOU want it to say.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm going to laugh my balls off if Rock is on Raw and this is just BS.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Fucking hell, i leave the wrestling world for 2 hours and come back to this?! DA FUCK?!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Austin didn't mind putting Lesnar over though, he just didn't want to put a money match on TV for free, he was right, it was a stupid move for the WWE. 

Rock has already put over Lesnar, back when both were relevant in the wrestling world. I wonder if Rock was given the idea and told them to stick it because he didn't feel it was a money match and that they could push current talent instead of wasting a spot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

doinktheclowns said:


> Up there with Jericho and The Undertaker - CM Punk is one of the biggest company guys there is. Thank him for The Shield and Daniel Bryans WHC title reign. Not to mention a shit load of other stuff.
> 
> Most of all he was one of the only people to stand up to VInce and try his hardest within his boundaries to make Vince pull his head out his ass and give us something remotely more interesting than Cena. It was a difficult task but we have had some differences.


:kobe
Thank him for the Shield and DB's title reign? Are you kidding me? Punk had nothing to do with that and it's been stated plenty of times that the Shield has been HHH's pet project.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The Rock signs to TNA unk2 pulling a Hogan

lol if only.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

HE'S IN THE DAMN ARENA, RIGHT NOW.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> Up there with Jericho and The Undertaker - CM Punk is one of the biggest company guys there is. Thank him for The Shield and Daniel Bryans WHC title reign. Not to mention a shit load of other stuff.
> 
> Most of all he was one of the only people to stand up to VInce and try his hardest within his boundaries to make Vince pull his head out his ass and give us something remotely more interesting than Cena. It was a difficult task but we have had some differences.


'Something more interesting than Cena'

Which meant, himself. Punk is my favorite behind Lesnar anyway


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> For those sayin Rock didn't wanna put over Cena, don't think that's the case at all
> 
> Rock did say on his twitter that he would give back to the WWE the best way he can, so I'm pretty sure Rock had no problem with the job like how he was in the past
> 
> ...


Spot on with everything.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

I've heard they've flown in Kevin Nash as his replacement for Raw tonight, unfortunately while getting off the plane he tore his quad..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lmao. Really hope it's just dirtsheet BS.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Really? Links please?



Lastmanstanding1 said:


> HE'S IN THE DAMN ARENA, RIGHT NOW.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It puts a question mark over what happens on RAW which I'm glad about as Wrestlemania was so damn bland and predictable. Although it probably just means that Cena gets double the time for his 'redemption' promo at the beginning of RAW...


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I hope its true and his said a big FUCK YOU to vince.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Lastmanstanding1 said:


> HE'S IN THE DAMN ARENA, RIGHT NOW.


What?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Either way, it will be cool to see what WWE does instead. I really didn't want to see Brock vs the Rock, so this is actually a big win for me.


----------



## z2019k (Mar 6, 2011)

Well this is interesting. I'd laugh if all this has been BS.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Did anyone backstage exclusive with Cena? That makes me think that this is a work because he was asked what was said in the ring and was like well its private but if any of the ring mics picked it up well your lucky and can use it. This kinda suggests to me something scripted was said. Rock Heel Turn?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> Up there with Jericho and The Undertaker - CM Punk is one of the biggest company guys there is. Thank him for The Shield and Daniel Bryans WHC title reign. Not to mention a shit load of other stuff.
> 
> Most of all he was one of the only people to stand up to VInce and try his hardest within his boundaries to make Vince pull his head out his ass and give us something remotely more interesting than Cena. It was a difficult task but we have had some differences.


Why don't you give him credit for Nexus too because the Shield is just a rip off story of that.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Fuck it. Put Vince in the middle of the ring tonight and have him explain Rock's absence whilst we watch the crowd destroy his pet project and his mind.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Serves WWE right. Feeding us that PPV yesterday... uggh. He's worked hard enough for them, even when he didn't need to and the WWE jobs him to a guy who doesn't need to be put over! The Rock leaving forces them to stop relying on part timers and try something new.


There is no where in the report that Rock walked out because of John Cena. Rock put over Goldberg, Lesnar, and the Hurricane of all people. He is not above putting people over. That's how this business work's, that's how you give back. You put over the current generation. Rock never had a gripe about putting people over, why would he change all the sudden. 

Dwayne Johnson is a class act, a true professional. I can't see him walking out/not arriving at RAW because he lost a predetermined match to the top face of the company.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

KING. said:


> What?


Rock is in the Izod Center. (Where Raw is.)


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't blame Rock. Now I hope HHH goes away, Brock walks and Taker retires so the WWE can start pushing the guys who bust their asses for Vince night in and night out.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

If alvarez is tweeting about it then it's legit.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Best Brisco said:


> LOL, no, I was making fun of people like you twisting everything to say what YOU want it to say.


How did I twist it? You said the reason Jericho comes back is so he can job so people will worship him for getting a reputation as a company guy. That clearly isn't the reason at all. He comes back because he wants to help the business and try to make new stars.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Lastmanstanding1 said:


> HE'S IN THE DAMN ARENA, RIGHT NOW.


Wouldn't be surprised. Probably just walked out and grabbed something to eat.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

IF its true i wonder if its to do with the reaction he got for standing with cena last night at the end of the show and maybe they wanted to involve cena again with him tonight in a promo but doesnt want to be a part of it?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Lastmanstanding1 said:


> Rock is in the Izod Center. (Where Raw is.)


Trolling?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Fucking hell, i leave the wrestling world for 2 hours and come back to this?! DA FUCK?!


I know dude I was just searching my facebook when I saw this news on there and I came back here and this huge thread was here 


I dont think Vince would leak news like this to get big ratings on Raw. I think this is legit news and something huge has pissed off Dwayne to walk out and its leaked to shock everyone


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

Does the op have aspergers? There's no way the Rock was emoting 'anger'. This result was always in the pipeline, probably before even wm27.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lastmanstanding1 said:


> Rock is in the Izod Center. (Where Raw is.)


Can't be Rock, he walked out on the WWE according to the dirtsheets.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Rock is in the Izod Center now?


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Lastmanstanding1 said:


> Rock is in the Izod Center. (Where Raw is.)


how do you know?


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

If it's true, respect to him.

Nice moment on the ramp last night with Cena, this will ultimately benefit WWE. I don't want to see Rock/Lesnar.

Hats off to the Rock for going out at the main event of mania.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

jackbhoy said:


> how do you know?


He doesn't, he is a troll.


----------



## The Beer Eagle (Nov 28, 2012)

No way this isn't a work. Rock is a professional and there's no way he just no-showed to Raw unless he's been kidnapped or something.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> There is no where in the report that Rock walked out because of John Cena. Rock put over Goldberg, Lesnar, and the Hurricane of all people. He is not above putting people over. That's how this business work's, that's how you give back. You put over the current generation. Rock never had a gripe about putting people over, why would he change all the sudden.
> 
> Dwayne Johnson is a class act, a true professional. I can't see him walking out/not arriving at RAW because he lost a predetermined match to the top face of the company.


I didn't say he left because he had to job, just that WWE deserves this. They have a big star and they use him to put over a guy who didn't need it. If any of this is true I see it as karma for the terrible show WWE has given us and the mediocrity of the product.


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

When he & Cena were talking after the match he did look annoyed & it was like he was having to explain himself to Cena - You can hear a bit of the conversation for sure.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

leobeast said:


> How did I twist it? You said the reason Jericho comes back is so he can job so people will worship him for getting a reputation as a company guy. That clearly isn't the reason at all. He comes back because he wants to help the business and try to make new stars.


More assumptions. How do know it isn't the reason? Don't just say because "oh it isn't because it isn't."


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

selling..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My guess? (And that's all it is, is a guess, nothing else). Rock didn't mind losing to Cena AT ALL last night. It was determined back in 2011 when he signed on, he'd win at WM28, and then put Cena over at WM29. Which is what they did.

Here's where it gets tricky:

If the plan for Raw tonight was for Brock to attack Rock and setting up a match at next year's WM. I think Brock was probably going to go over in that match since Brock is younger, and Rock is in Hollywood most of the time. And I don't think Rock is too keen on jobbing at BACK to BACK WMs. Again, he had no problem with putting over Vince's new golden boy, which he did. But I don't think he has any intention on losing to Brock next year at WM, or anyone for that matter. He's a legend and doesn't see himself losing at back to back WMs.

That's my guess on the info we currently have.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Doesnt seem like The Rock at all. That just came out of nowhere.

Rock turned heel! He's too big for WWE! Hollywood v2! /sarcasm


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Rock leaving? Guess Cena was wrong and Rock is the one we won't be seeing. Anyway, regards the rumour: If it is true then yes, it is unprofessional behaviour. However when all is said and done, Rock went out and still put on a match AND put Cena over. Perhaps it was a last minute change, a last minute booking that ended up pissing Rock off? Rock was set on delivering to the audience and that finish did NOT. It is a bad state of affairs if someone as big as Rock was sick enough to just leave. The reaction to the loss last night and his moment in the ring can be seen as signals, but we will see. Most important though if this is true, is that Vince will see the ignorance in continuing to rely on a single big baby face in the main event for years and years on end (with such a massive level of exposure). It is most likely BS though.
On another note: Looking forward to seeing a Punk promo.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I didn't say he left because he had to job, just that WWE deserves this. They have a big star and they use him to put over a guy who didn't need it. If any of this is true I see it as karma for the terrible show WWE has given us and the mediocrity of the product.


Did The Rock need to beat John Cena? Or Hulk Hogan?


----------



## arfy05 (Aug 15, 2006)

It is just as likely no idiot at wwe actually told the rock he was needed tonight. These are the ppl who have not managed to even time there biggest ppv properly for 3 ofthe last 5 years properly.


----------



## Positive Balance (Dec 18, 2012)

:rock4


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This has got to be a work. What the hell?*


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry guys, Dwayne really can't make it tonight, he's in my basement right now after that salute last night and he's not allowed out to play until he apologises


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Not to mention Brock already beat him once.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:rock4

"I'm going home, I'm going home, tell the world I'm going..........home."


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

I wouldn't expect Rock to just leave so unprofessionally, maybe it's personal issues 

If it wasn't because of private matters, then he deserves any heat he gets


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

arfy05 said:


> *It is just as likely no idiot at wwe actually told the rock he was needed tonight.* These are the ppl who have not managed to even time there biggest ppv properly for 3 ofthe last 5 years properly.


Oh how I wish that was the real reason, I'd :lmao for days.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh please be true!

"Wocky iz goat coz he never walked out like da snake in the grazz Austin"

I would dearly love to hear the excuses.....Even though I'm fully behind Rocky if he did walk!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If it was a 'work'. Why would it be? If he was going to face Lesnar then he would still be a face so it's not like it's a heel turn. 

And it's not to bump up the ratings so I just don't understand how it could be a work


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> If it was a 'work'. Why would it be? If he was going to face Lesnar then he would still be a face so it's not like it's a heel turn.
> 
> And it's not to bump up the ratings so I just don't understand how it could be a work


People are def going to be watching tonight though thats for sure.


----------



## ncruzpr (Jan 3, 2012)

With the mess that is WWE somebody probably forgot to tell The Rock he had to be at RAW LOL


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

KING. said:


> Trolling?


:troll


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

ncruzpr said:


> With the mess that is WWE somebody probably forgot to tell The Rock he had to be at RAW LOL


This would be the most likely situation tbh


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> My guess? (And that's all it is, is a guess, nothing else). Rock didn't mind losing to Cena AT ALL last night. It was determined back in 2011 when he signed on, he'd win at WM28, and then put Cena over at WM29. Which is what they did.
> 
> Here's where it gets tricky:
> 
> ...


Rock never committed to wrestling at WM 30. See any interview of his. I see no reason why Rock couldn't just retire on Raw tonight if he was done with the company.

If he indeed walked out I have to believe it had something to do with the match or backstage.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Only way I'll believe it is if he doesn't show up tonight.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Best Brisco said:


> More assumptions. How do know it isn't the reason? Don't just say because "oh it isn't because it isn't."


Why would he waste his time? It's not as if he needs the popularity. He's got plenty of stuff going on outside the WWE. I don't think he'd go, "I know, I'll go back and lose every match for the next 3 months. That'll make people think I'm great"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Instead of Rock coming out..have Taker come out.....Lesnar lay him out..let's have 

UNDERTAKER vs BROCK instead~!!:clap


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Why do I feel like this is a work...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ncruzpr said:


> With the mess that is WWE somebody probably forgot to tell The Rock he had to be at RAW LOL


They book people on shows in advance though


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

leobeast said:


> Why would he waste his time? It's not as if he needs the popularity. He's got plenty of stuff going on outside the WWE. I don't think he'd go, "I know, I'll go back and lose every match for the next 3 months. That'll make people think I'm great"


HE GETS PAID, A LOT.

What I said earlier was a little knock on guys twisting shit to say what they want.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> My guess? (And that's all it is, is a guess, nothing else). Rock didn't mind losing to Cena AT ALL last night. It was determined back in 2011 when he signed on, he'd win at WM28, and then put Cena over at WM29. Which is what they did.
> 
> Here's where it gets tricky:
> 
> ...


I doubt it. Rock has put over Lesnar before and has never had any issue with losing to someone. He's pretty much the only main eventer I can think of who never had any big controversies or complaints directed at him backstage before tonight. Something big must've happened to piss him off so badly if these reports are to be believed.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Rock would be beating Brock at 30 no doubt about it. You think they care about Lesnar winning matches? A heel isn't winning the main event of WM 30.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe Dwayne has done the unthinkable and signed with TNA  when is the next impact show??? remember Dixie met Stephanie before Wrestlemania well maybe she bumped into Dwayne as well and sneekly talked about joining the other side. I so cant wait for Raw now. And im not trolling this thread whoever said that about me


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Best Brisco said:


> LOL, no, I was making fun of people like you twisting everything to say what YOU want it to say.


Let them.

They live in this new digital kayfabe where a guy like Jericho managed to stay in this business for 20 years because he´s just such a nice guy, and Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.

Perception is reality.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> Rock never committed to wrestling at WM 30. See any interview of his. I see no reason why Rock couldn't just retire on Raw tonight if he was done with the company.
> 
> If he indeed walked out I have to believe it had something to do with the match or backstage.


Well, he was at the WM30 press conference a few weeks back when they announced WM would be in New Orleans. Maybe he hadn't committed to it or not yet (which I don't think any of us know for sure), but I think Vince/WWE wants him to work WM. It's an instant bunch of more buys.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What happen can't wait.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

BANKSY said:


> Rock would be beating Brock at 30 no doubt about it. You think they care about Lesnar winning matches? A heel isn't winning the main event of WM 30.


Rock/Brock would never main event over Cena/Taker


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Did The Rock need to beat John Cena? Or Hulk Hogan?


He needed to beat Hogan, before WN x8 Rock did not have a career defining moment at WM like all other top faces, him shaking his hand with Hogan was the moment that cemented him as the top star (along with Austin of course) 

And I'm no arguing the fact that Rock was a megastar before mania 18, it's just that before that it wasn't official , that win over Hogan was what he needed especially after 3 main event losses at WM 

Cena however, is a different story, before he even began feuding with The Rock, he had all the ultimate pay-offs at WM he could get, the guy has main evened the last 8 WMs and won 6 ff's, so it's not a comparison


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Maybe Dwayne has done the unthinkable and *signed with TNA*  when is the next impact show??? remember Dixie met Stephanie before Wrestlemania well maybe she bumped into Dwayne as well and sneekly talked about joining the other side. I so cant wait for Raw now. And im not trolling this thread whoever said that about me


GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Best Brisco said:


> HE GETS PAID, A LOT.
> 
> What I said earlier was a little knock on guys twisting shit to say what they want.


Yeah, but it's not as if he needs the money.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Maybe Dwayne has done the unthinkable and signed with TNA  when is the next impact show??? remember Dixie met Stephanie before Wrestlemania well maybe she bumped into Dwayne as well and sneekly talked about joining the other side. I so cant wait for Raw now. And im not trolling this thread whoever said that about me


do you have brain damage


----------



## Psycho Ranger (Apr 5, 2013)

I feel like a sheeple but I was looking forward tonight anyway but this thing with The Rock has me looking forward to it even more.


----------



## JPUK (Apr 6, 2011)

He did say he didn't come back for money but for us and were anyone really happy with what happened last nite. I'm guessing the match weren't ment to end that way and it really pissed the rock off


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

More reliable sources such as PWTorch are notifying it now...

Interesting.


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I feel like WWE forgot to tell him he was needed tonight or some ridiculous shit...


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Well, he was at the WM30 press conference a few weeks back when they announced WM would be in New Orleans. Maybe he hadn't committed to it or not yet (which I don't think any of us know for sure), but I think Vince/WWE wants him to work WM. It's an instant bunch of more buys.


HOF still counts as being there.


----------



## y2knockout (Feb 9, 2009)

KingOfKings said:


> I think WO reported it, legit.
> 
> I hope it's true and that he never comes back, hopefully saving us from another few inevitable shitty promos and matches.



Because an inevitable year of Cena Holding onto that belt with a grip tighter than a Nun's vagina makes for better viewing.

I'm glad the Rock came back to put over a future hall of famer, sadly for alot of us it was the wrong one.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the Rock, and I hope it's true. It might give the WWE a wake up call and realise they're driving people away with their current product.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Brock isn't even advertised for tonight.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> do you have brain damage


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Psycho Ranger (Apr 5, 2013)

Dustin13 said:


> GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE.


:clap

The Rock will never wrestle for a b-level promotion. We're talking one of the GOATs and a guy with a very good movie career. He's not working for peanuts anymore.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The rock is pathetic


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

This wouldn't happened if HHH was in charge..


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> Brock isn't even advertised for tonight.


Bingo.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I refuse to jump to conclusions when we know so little but I am looking forward to bboy and ROCKAE316 posting in this thread :rock


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Would honestly not be surprised if they forgot to tell him that he was scheduled for tonight. Wouldn't be the first time they forgot to notify him of something important.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Good.
I hope Vince is panicking. That's what you get when you base your show on a guy who's a part timer..for fuck sake, Vince wake up and build new talent and stop wasting time on guys who are no longer active wrestlers.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Well, he was at the WM30 press conference a few weeks back when they announced WM would be in New Orleans. Maybe he hadn't committed to it or not yet (which I don't think any of us know for sure), but I think Vince/WWE wants him to work WM. It's an instant bunch of more buys.


He was the WWE Champ + he's The Rock, of course he is going to be there.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> do you have brain damage


I think that's been noted a while ago.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't really get the people saying he did it because he was disgusted with how Wrestlemania ended. You could see him directly after the match when he was talking to Cena he said "This is why I came back, this exact moment right now." He was happy with putting Cena over.

Either this is a work or they couldn't come to terms with his new appearance dates post mania and he decided he couldn't do it.


----------



## Positive Balance (Dec 18, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Maybe Dwayne has done the unthinkable and signed with TNA  when is the next impact show??? remember Dixie met Stephanie before Wrestlemania well maybe she bumped into Dwayne as well and sneekly talked about joining the other side. I so cant wait for Raw now. *And im not trolling this thread whoever said that about me*


You sure about that?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DA Shield will attack Cena tonight with Rock stood with them wearing a balaclava. He will then remove it to reveal he is the leader of DA Shield.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RatedR10 said:


> I feel like WWE forgot to tell him he was needed tonight or some ridiculous shit...


That would be absolutely hilarious. And the worst part is... I could totally see that happening.

Guess we'll have to be live via satellite again. :rock


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



x78 said:


> You could see Rock was pissed off last night at the end of the show, he looked disgusted at what he was doing.


I just think he was selling + he just got done wrestling, he can't possibly look happy after a match like that. I'm probably wrong, though.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Interesting if true. Maybe he is just embarrassed after that love-fest ending with Cena, lol.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Come on it's ok if The Rock is leaving, tonight we will enjoy Cena's celebration, can't wait.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SN0WMAN said:


> I refuse to jump to conclusions when we know so little but I am looking forward to bboy and ROCKAE316 posting in this thread :rock


SHHHHHHHH. Don't speak their names.


----------



## UncleChael (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The fuck is going on, Rocky?

:rock3


----------



## Kubrick (Apr 8, 2013)

What if the Rock told Vince and co. that he was going home and in fact it was agreed for him to go only creative are only just struggling to adapt around it? I don't think any of the sources said he stormed out so it may not be Austin-esque


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Queen Akasha said:


> Would honestly not be surprised if they forgot to tell him that he was scheduled for tonight. Wouldn't be the first time they forgot to notify him of something important.


a reference to his contract expiring in 2004 without him being alerted right ? I wonder how pissed he was when that happened


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> More reliable sources such as PWTorch are notifying it now...
> 
> Interesting.


You see even more reliable news sites are reporting it. So it must be true. This is a huge wake up call to Vince that you cant rely on part time past wrestlers. The new talent is what you should be pushing


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

The same person responsible for that foam sticking to HHH probably told the Rock that he wasn't needed because Lesnar wasn't going to be there. :jordan


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

When I saw Rocky put his head down, it felt like it was forced.I don't care how good an actor Rocky think he is, you can't fake someone forcing you to do something you didn't want to do.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

90% Bullshit

10% True


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

If this story ends up being true, I atleast hope he cut a promo then did a Hollywood Rock smile, then walks out the door.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Worse case scenario.

Remember when Cena said he wants to hand a loss that devastates the Rock. We're witnessing the build to Cena v Rock 3.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> If it was a 'work'. Why would it be? If he was going to face Lesnar then he would still be a face so it's not like it's a heel turn.
> 
> And it's not to bump up the ratings so I just don't understand how it could be a work


The only way I can see it being a work is if Vince really wants to piss off the IWC more.

"Lets see, John won last night, what else can we do? Tell them Rock walked out on us, that way when he shows up tomorrow all of the Internet people will be doubly betrayed and think he sold out" :vince2

Casuals are none the wiser and IWC gets trolled


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> a reference to his contract expiring in 2004 without him being alerted right ? I wonder how pissed he was when that happened


Yep. He had to have been extremely pissed. I know I would've been.


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

Shouldn't we just wait and see if this is real before getting all bent out of shape. This is a dirt sheet report we're talking about here.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

I can't really be looking through pages and pages and came into this late, 

What are the legit sources this is from??


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Worse case scenario.
> 
> Remember when Cena said he wants to hand a loss that devastates the Rock. We're witnessing the build to Cena v Rock 3.


Yikes. 

But at least its a work, and this will surely get heel heat on Rocky. Which will make things different from a character perspective.

Rock owns as a heel anyway.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Worse case scenario.
> 
> Remember when Cena said he wants to hand a loss that devastates the Rock. We're witnessing the build to Cena v Rock 3.


Remember when The Rock stated this wasn't about passing the torch?

LOOKS AT SIG BELOW


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

ho ho inc said:


> When I saw Rocky put his head down, it felt like it was forced.I don't care how good an actor Rocky think he is, you can't fake someone forcing you to do something you didn't want to do.


Ha! Yes you can. 

People are reading way too much into this.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Major Concern Backstage At Tonight's RAW*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Holy shit. Rock's a complete dick if this is true. Some professional.
> 
> I'd love it if he left, though. And stayed gone.


Who give a shit about you stupid boy,you are so damn anyynoning:ex:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish RAW would hurry up, so I can see if this is true or not, dammit!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Pronk25 said:


> > RyanClark ‏@RyanClarkWZR
> >
> > BREAKING NEWS: It appears as if The Rock has walked out on #WWE ... major panic at #RAW right now. Story coming at http://www.WZROnline.com[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Carr1 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is no way that I can see this being a swerve. Vince wants to bring viewers in by advertising that the biggest draw the company has is not going to appear? how does that logic work out?? Also keep in mind as I said earlier, it looks for all intensive purposes that they are keeping Cena face, so why would they put him in a position where it is clear that he is going to cop even more heat than the considerable amount he already garners?? I mean he will get blamed for pushing away the biggest draw this company has, and people on here can say what they want about The Rock not being as good as he was in the ring or on the mic as he was during the attitude era, however the fact remains that he is hugely over and that a seriously large amount of people are going to be butthurt about him not being there tonight.

As to people saying, oh its so not like The Rock, lets look at it from his perspective. Rock does not need WWE for a paycheque, he takes time out from a seriously busy schedule to appear on the show, because he wants to. Now whatever it is that has pissed him off, if The Rock is in a position where he doesnt enjoy being on the show anymore, why show up? I mean if all you are going to do is deal with bullshit from every angle when you could be getting some much needed time off, whats the point in sticking around? Much like Austin didnt need to hang around back in 2002, his body was broken, neck and knees screwed, marriage was breaking down and he was already financially secure, and the company makes him weaken his character and standing by jobbing out to a rookie on free television! That made him able to walk out, whereas a talent such as Sheamus, John Cena or Randy Orton has to bite his tongue and get on with it, because they need the paycheque to pay for their homes and lifestyle. Also let us remember the little talked about fact, that the relationship between Rock and WWE post 2004 for a good few years was not good at all. He even stopped referring to himself as The Rock and de-emphasised any link he had to wrestling, and supposedly did not speak to Vince in years. In short, WWE needs The Rock more then he needs them. I'm not saying it is justified for him to walk out, but I can see why he would


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

maybe this is a storyline about how the rock couldnt handle failure. all before wrestlemania cena was like we'll see how the rock copes with failure. Whatever it is i think this is classic lol. Really looking forward to Raw


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This thread is gonna be massive by the time Raw airs and finishes tonight and Rock will be a no show. And remember when he gave his word he was never going away again well looks like he went back on his word oh Dwayne :rock4


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Rock in TNA


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

This is all Zigglers fault.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Just realised, CM Punk was rumoured to be taking time off too....


Theres no sense in getting hyped because of this, if its true, the likely scenario is we go 3 hours of :cena3 and no mention of Rock...they done it around a month ago when he couldnt make TV tapings.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

DEM ACTIN SKILLS :rock2


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Guess we'll find out if it's true soon enough.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

apokalypse said:


> Rock in TNA


"Hey its The Boulder! Whats HE doing in the Impact Zone?"


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Rock looked real happy doing that. :rock3


2 ways to look at it.

1. He was actually mad
2. He was selling the loss.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> Rock looked real happy doing that. :rock3


Rock might just be acting but he looks so angry there, it's unreal. Almost as if he just couldn't wait to go.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> . :rock3


Seeing that fucking shit again literally makes me want to kill myself.

And John Cena.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That Gif.... man that Gif... says it all.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

TheF1BOB said:


> Rock looked real happy doing that. :rock3


He just lost the match. What did you expect him to do, smile? Maybe you've been watching too much :cena


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Damn u guys are weird.

He just 'relised' he lost the match , so he shoudnt be happy


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Bossdude said:


> "Hey its The Boulder! Whats HE doing in the Impact Zone?"


A few more flops in the box office and he'll have to start calling himself The Pebble.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 he says the same thing he said when he came back in 2011 but in reverse.

"I AM NEVER COMING BACK AGAIN" :rock3

DAT HOLLYWOOD ROCK IS BACK, BABAY!!!:rock4


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> DEM ACTIN SKILLS :rock3


Dwayne doesnt look a happy bunny at all poor guy just lost to fruity pebbles John Cena


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

[The_Game] said:


> maybe this is a storyline about how the rock couldnt handle failure. all before wrestlemania cena was like we'll see how the rock copes with failure. Whatever it is i think this is classic lol. Really looking forward to Raw


Honestly, if they go with a storyline like that, they officially slashed their double digit IQ in half, here's guy who whose movie grossed over 200 million dollars worldwide in it's first two weeks, and you're gonna put him in a storyline where he can't cope with failure ? 

Pluss I doubt it would happen, seen as Rock has acknowledged his past failures and even did say he isn't wired that way, and the fact that he embraced his loss and hugged cena after the match

But never say never with the monkeys in the creative


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


>




you can tell he's carrying a heavy burden in his chest

he wasn't happy

not 1 bit

sigh

YOU PEOPLE GET CENA :angry:


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

TheFranticJane said:


> A few more flops in the box office and he'll have to start calling himself The Pebble.


I know right! If only everyone had a super cool name like THE CENATION LEADER or KENTUCKY POPCORN FUDGE MAN.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The Man in Black said:


> Just realised, *CM Punk was rumoured to be taking time off* too....
> 
> 
> Theres no sense in getting hyped because of this, if its true, the likely scenario is we go 3 hours of :cena3 and no mention of Rock...they done it around a month ago when he couldnt make TV tapings.


Punk - Time off
Brock - Part Time
Rock - AWOL
Jericho - On Tour
HHH - Part Time
Taker - One Time a year
Ryback - Injured

Vince must be shitting bricks..


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> A few more flops in the box office and he'll have to start calling himself The Pebble.


He's got one of the best track records in Hollywood at making money back so no.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Can't weait. lmao.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He and Cena are really good friends. It's not because of Cena.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"I'm never going away!" :rock4


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> A few more flops in the box office and he'll have to start calling himself The Pebble.


Yeah because G.I. Joe and F&F franchise is hurting for box office.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

if he does walks away then something big must happened
the guy has an image to keep he is a huge movie star i don't think he will make this kind of decisions just because he is angry from a match result or a future storyline


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

rock said on tv that he hates losing matches and the reaction is just selling an exaggerated version of how he's actually feeling. Last night was on the cards since he signed the deal to be active at Wrestlemania 28 against Cena. Unlike Hulk Hogan he actually follows through his promises to return the win to a guy. Rock did the right thing for the business as let's face it, he's a huge name but his full time Wrestling days ended nearly 10 years ago.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> DEM ACTIN SKILLS :rock2


Rock Looks How I Felt


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So anyone else excited at the idea of Punk going out there and just burying the fuck out of the Rock.


----------



## jnk6980 (Feb 25, 2013)

What if this whole story is a plant by WWE? I'm sure they have people who monitor the IWC and they realized how upset everyone ones and saw all the "I'm done, I'm not even watching Raw tonight" comments and sent this story out there as a way to get those people back in. As anyone who originally said they weren't watching are definitely going to tune in now to see what happens. And I would laugh my ass off if the show started with the rock coming out. Just a theory...

on the flip side

If this is indeed true then something serious had to have happened. As The Rock is not someone to do this to the company. He has always been seen as reliable and professional. So either something major happend backstage or he had a family emergency.

It'll be interesting to see how the WWE address his absence and this situation. If he did indeed walk out will they publicly bury him like they did Austin back in 2002?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

wkdsoul said:


> Punk - Time off
> Brock - Part Time
> Rock - AWOL
> Jericho - On Tour
> ...


This is what happens when you dont push new talent like Dolph Ziggler into the main event scene. Vince you fucking idiot


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Seeing that gif, it's clear as day Rock fucking hated it. I mean hell, Cena grabs Rocks hand.

Rock didn't want any part of it lol.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hate the way Cena basically forced him into the arm raising thing, just grabbed his hand as he was walking past. Fuck him


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Punk - Time off
> Brock - Part Time
> Rock - AWOL
> Jericho - On Tour
> ...


Don't be silly, we have :cena3 as champ now :vince2


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

KING. said:


> He just lost the match. What did you expect him to do, smile? Maybe you've been watching too much :cena


Yeah, I think people are reaching with that. When you lose a big match, you're supposed to be upset about it, not smiling it off and saying "eh, I'll get em next time!"


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


>


The funny part is how Cena couldn´t wait to get his hand raised by Rock.

Look how he´s the one raising Rock´s arm, not the other way around.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> So anyone else excited at the idea of Punk going out there and just burying the fuck out of the Rock.


Now I am. :mark:


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Im still not sure if we should believe it. It doesnt sound like something The Rock would do.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

He lost to Cena, He was just selling..Would you be happy if you lose?


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

If they bury him like they did Austin, it's a disgrace


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This is what happens when you dont push new talent like Dolph Ziggler into the main event scene. Vince you fucking idiot


For once, this guy's said something good!



TheF1BOB said:


> Seeing that gif, it's clear as day Rock fucking hated it. I mean hell, Cena grabs Rocks hand.
> 
> Rock didn't want any part of it lol.


Yeah I thought that! It was also the way Cena was stood and the facial expression, looked like a 5 year old who had just won their first imaginary world title!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i'd mark the fuck out if The greatest of all time turning heel


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

What a jack ass cena is, he made it look like was passing the torch but that was just completely forced by cena


----------



## Italiannyc (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

Well considering that he is not coming to raw tonight and WWE is going insane with what to do.. Id say yes.. Watch that ending at the top of the ramp. He was DEFF not into it and thought it was crap


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This is what happens when you dont push new talent like Dolph Ziggler into the main event scene. Vince you fucking idiot


His time will come..


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

52pages Rock is still the hottest thing in wwe lol


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Cue the superstars who bitch about Rock stealing the spotlight to start bitching about Rock not being there.

DAT HYPOCRISY


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no, now the WWE will have to have some of their full time talent on tv to make up for it, tragic news!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So many people are embarrassing themselves in this thread. All the facts not even out and people showing their asses. We don't know what happened yet.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I think it could be more than one reason. Granted, last night's retard moments after match was probably the final straw. 

I think the outcome was changed for that match at the last minute as well as HHH/Brock. This would make booking the Rock for WM 30 as loser to Cena vs guy who lost to both HHH and Cena. It makes for a no win/no look good situation. 

HHH made that call as, well, he has the backstage stroke.(no, I do not like anyone having this)It's how he's built his entire career. Self booking his way to superstardom, no matter who he pisses on.

Cena is only different in that he doesn't seem to have that much stroke. He's been crammed down REAL wrestling fans throats for over a decade now and many fear, as I do as well, that it's about to get worse. 

I think Rock just realized he was helping the crap along all of a sudden. No, I don't like Hollywood coming to WWE and instantly getting shots AND the title, but there are ways to handle it and ways to not handle it. Vince/HHH screwed the pooch and they deserve this fallout.

This is how Vince will probably end up handling itthis is pure opinion)

He'll show Rock's losing more than he planned to in clips. There might be a snide comment from someone about Rock and this will be scripted, of course. They might even show Rock losing in past matches via clip.

He'll make Cena's victory even more "significant" by lauding him to the moon worse than we expected.(shudder). 

He might even piss us off worse by booking both prima donnas, HHH and Cena, against each other for WM 30 now. Brock/Rylack will probably be pushed for next PPV.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> 52pages Rock is still the hottest thing in wwe lol


To be fair if it was CM Punk, Brock, Cena or Jericho I reckon we'd still have similar amount of pages


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler is like 33 already, :lol Nothing like being held down your entire career to someone so inferior to you. Must suck.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rock might not be at WM 30 now, this increases the chance of Austin coming back now


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> Honestly, if they go with a storyline like that, they officially slashed their double digit IQ in half, here's guy who whose movie grossed over 200 million dollars worldwide in it's first two weeks, and you're gonna put him in a storyline where he can't cope with failure ?


Well, yeah. Hence a very successful person, on the rare occasion he has failure presented to him, can't cope with it well.

This isn't what's happening, but still.


----------



## Italiannyc (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe this is all a big plan to make HOLLYWOOD ROCK come back next year.. Just for the money..

WWE would not be that smart though


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So many people are embarrassing themselves in this thread. All the facts not even out and people showing their asses. We don't know what happened yet.


lol. I agree with that point.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

You know what wouod be funny. 

RAW starts. Short pause. "If You Smell!"


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Breaking: F4W reports The Rock was injured in last night's main event and this is part of the reason he isn't set for Raw.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

See Vince, This is what happens when you don't put Tons of Funk on the Mania card you dick.
This Injustice has been Served!!! 



(I'm being Sarcastic) But this new s is just too damn funny atm


----------



## Chas1989 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just saw a report that Rock injured himself in the main event which is part of the reason for not being at Raw. F4W reported it but don't have a link.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Rock doesn't look too please no. Wouldn't be surprised if this was actually real. This may be on the other hand just a work...lol I don't know, we shall see tonight!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Bingo.


But ofc everyones going to ignore that. lol.

although i'd like rock to walk out. that would be pretty cool shit.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Breaking: F4W reports The Rock was injured in last night's main event and this is part of the reason he isn't set for Raw.


:lmao


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

According to a report by Dave Meltzer, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson isn't at the RAW taping tonight in New Jersey because he suffered an injury during his match last night with John Cena at Wrestlemania 29. It isn't known how severe the injury is at the moment.

Source: The Wrestling Observer/Figure Four Online


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Sorry to break the illusion, guys. But The Rock's reaction at the end of Mania was clearly his on-screen character feeling slightly down about the loss but ultimately respectful to Cena. If he was actually pissed off, he wouldn't show it. There's people on that card who are very unhappy with what they're doing in the WWE, but they still go out and do it, and many throughout history.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> Rock might not be at WM 30 now, this increases the chance of Austin coming back now


More like decreases the chances of Austin ever wanting to come back. If Rock really has walked out on the WWE, there has to be a good reason for it.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Well this is anticlimactic.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, that's that settled then.


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ziggler is like 33 already, :lol Nothing like being held down your entire career to someone so inferior to you. Must suck.


Good lord.. 33? Give the man something.. he's about to be middle aged! For pete's sake.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

CM Punk might have to come back now


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bossdude said:


> "Hey its The Boulder! Whats HE doing in the Impact Zone?"


Boulder?!?

I can't...

...

:clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> If it's true, and rock did in fact pull an Austin '02, then I'm marking out :mark:
> 
> I don't know why but it's interesting to see rock pull a real life heel move, even putting Vince in panic mode
> 
> :rock there is no stopping this great man is there ?


:lol


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> I think it could be more than one reason. Granted, last night's retard moments after match was probably the final straw.
> 
> I think the outcome was changed for that match at the last minute as well as HHH/Brock. This would make booking the Rock for WM 30 as loser to Cena vs guy who lost to both HHH and Cena. It makes for a no win/no look good situation.
> 
> ...


I was waiting for one of these posts to show up. :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

He didn't look injured. He didn't take any major bumps..

I call bullshit.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Breaking: F4W reports The Rock was injured in last night's main event and this is part of the reason he isn't set for Raw.


Injured my ass. :lmao


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Breaking: F4W reports The Rock was injured in last night's main event and this is part of the reason he isn't set for Raw.


and the damage control by the WWE machine has begun


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

- F4WOnline.com is reporting that the latest update on The Rock is that he suffered an injury during his match with John Cena last night. No other details were given, and the severity is not known.

Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0408/561893/update-on-the-rock/#ixzz2PueLzNJW


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Injury? unk2 Nice cover-up Vince

Panicking like fuck one minute, everything calm, just an injury the next unk2


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

just have to wait for everyone to flip cause "CENA INJURED ROCK!!!!!"


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

Jim Force said:


> The funny part is how Cena couldn´t wait to get his hand raised by Rock.
> 
> Look how he´s the one raising Rock´s arm, not the other way around.


THIS i noticed that he just being forced to all of this and cena can't wait like come on cameraman take the photo and let's go out quick as we can :angry: this is a robbery case to be honest


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

i don't think everyone posting in this thread knows about what happened today. rock just left home even though he's booked on raw and is scheduled for a promo. lesnar was supposed to attack him during his promo. that was going to be their next fued. for reasons unknown rock got on a flight and just left home without telling anyone and everyone is assuming he's pissed off. they are now scrambling to rewrite that part of raw cuz he's left a nice hole in it for vince. that's why people are reading into the rock's facial expressions post match last night.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

So much people jumping to the conclusion that he won't be at wrestlemania 30 or that this is a big plan to turn him hollywood. Everyone should just wait and see before jumping to these conclusion.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> According to a report by Dave Meltzer, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson isn't at the RAW taping tonight in New Jersey because he suffered an injury during his match last night with John Cena at Wrestlemania 29. It isn't known how severe the injury is at the moment.
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer/Figure Four Online


Hmm. We'll see...


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

TheF1BOB said:


> Injured my ass. :lmao


So hes too injured to cut a promo?? He was good enough to last the length of the match and walk back to the locker room after. This is not the real reason of his absence.


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

Injured my ass. He looked fine yesterday. But then again the dude is 40.. how much can he really take.. but THEN AGAIN.. sylvester stallone is like 60 something and he is still at it. I guess steroids know no age.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

That injury thing is a load of horse shit. You're telling me he's so badly injured he couldn't make a brief appearance tonight? Did he spontaneously contract a life threatening illness during the match? Because he looked fine to me.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

nvm wrong thread


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Unless he suffered an injury to the vocal chords, I don't see why he wouldn't be set for Raw.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Eh, I don't believe a word of it. Who knows, maybe I'm wrong. But this wouldn't be the first misinformed report. I'm beginning to wonder if Vince and co. do this shit on purpose just to fuck around with the "smart fans".

And if it is true? Jesus... Rock and Brock was the plan for Wrestlemania 30? WHO CARES!!! Was this their plan since as far back as 2011? Just bring Rock back and coast off past part time performers for the next several *years*!?!? And what does this say about the other 11 months in the WWE calendar? What? They don't count? Everything is just filler until Mania?

Nah, let's just book our biggest show of the year several years in advance and worry about filling in the blanks later. We got Rock. We got Brock. We got Taker. We got HHH. We got Cena. Let's see how many times we can shuffle those names around until the fans get bored of it. But hey! At least this is will get us all the way to Wrestlemania 32!


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

It really didnt seem like he was injured, although nobody realised he tore his hamstring last year until he tweeted it months later.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Just my personal opinion but this was planned all of the along. Rock was always suppose to leave after Mania but that hurts the buy rate so they have to give the illusion that he's scheduled afterwards.

He's back to being Dwayne until further notice.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

injured? wtf. :S


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> He didn't look injured. He didn't take any major bumps..
> 
> I call bullshit.


This, he tore his hamstring last year at mania and still showed up the next night 

So yeah, I'm with you on this one, if Rock's not showing up it's not because of an injury, there's something else going on


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Less than 2 hours, and we'll find out!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

jackbhoy said:


> So much people jumping to the conclusion that he won't be at wrestlemania 30 or that this is a big plan to turn him hollywood. Everyone should just wait and see before jumping to these conclusion.


You must be new to the IWC?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

[The_Game] said:


> So hes too injured to cut a promo?? He was good enough to last the length of the match and walk back to the locker room after. This is not the real reason of his absence.


Yeah, unless the "injury" is strained vocal chords...

Injury? NOW I call bullshit.


----------



## Chas1989 (Mar 25, 2013)

Have to agree with the last few posts. If the injury is severe then that's fine. But if its something minor, surely he could appear and cut a promo minus being laid out by Lesnar which was rumoured.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> According to a report by Dave Meltzer, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson isn't at the RAW taping tonight in New Jersey because he suffered an injury during his match last night with John Cena at Wrestlemania 29. It isn't known how severe the injury is at the moment.
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer/Figure Four Online


This makes no sense at all.

So WWE just found out Rock is injured?...Rock can't cut a promo tonight because he's injured?...WWE's panicking because they have to change the script...

Makes no sense.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I call bollocks.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> That injury thing is a load of horse shit. You're telling me he's so badly injured he couldn't make a brief appearance tonight? Did he *spontaneously contract a life threatening illness during the match*? Because he looked fine to me.


Maybe not during the match but after it ended. Maybe it happened when he hugged Cena lol.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm keeping my reservations, although the exact same thing happened during his match with Cena last year.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lol Shouldn't be surprised to see these fool Rock marks condoning his actions, if they are true.* This is unprofessional as fuck*.


As was Austin in 2002.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Injured? 



I liked it better when he walked out on us. Much more juicy story.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh, that's a crying shame. 8*D


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Breaking: F4W reports The Rock was injured in last night's main event and this is part of the reason he isn't set for Raw.


several sources saying the observer reported this just now


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Injured? Sounds unlikely to me. But if it really was just that, well...so much for that :lol


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Rock must have caught Cancena during the match from John "the walking plague".


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Maybe not during the match but after it ended. Maybe it happened when he hugged Cena lol.


Stranger things have happened.
Anyone remember the time Kevin Nash tore his quad _picking up the telephone_?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Injured?

But Ricardo Rodriguez has a broken ankle and he's there :HHH2



:troll


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

So it was actually the Rock that tore his quad, knew it all along.. ah well everything makes much more sense now


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> Its not that Austin didnt want to job, he thought the way they were doin it was not the nest move for business at the time, he was right, wrong move but he was completely valid in his reasoining why..
> 
> *who the fuck said rock was facing Brock? *
> 
> and the vince / bully issue isnt in question in this.. ffs, you get worse.


No one did. It's more drummed up dirtsheet bullshit. They always have an agenda, and it's typically aimed at specific people such as Vince McMahon, anyone in his family, and people who are the flavor of the month to hate on.

If Rock/Brock was actually planned, they would have been talking about it before now. More than likely (if Rock is not going to be showing up), it will be because they heard some news about Rock won't be on the show for some other reason, and they're drumming it up like him not wanting to fight the former UFC WHC for a huge pay day and world media reputation gain for some some hilariously illogical and unexplained reason.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Maybe not during the match but after it ended. Maybe it happened when he hugged Cena lol.


So he caught "Cena Cooties?"....It's a legit sickness that WWE management has had for over a decade...

Crap, New cereal product, WWE releases Cena Cooties cereal.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

If he was really injured, why didn't he tell WWE straight away?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Has Rock ever suffered an injury? Seriously I can't think of one.

Dat damage control, Vince you ain't fooling nobody.


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

If he was injured, he sure didn't show it. Plus wouldn't they have had this information sooner, they wouldn't be in such a panic as they would have been prepared.

Doesn't seem legit to me, just seems like they don't want to admit he left for other reasons.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> More like decreases the chances of Austin ever wanting to come back. If Rock really has walked out on the WWE, there has to be a good reason for it.


Austin wouldn't work with cena it be with punk and plus Austin would only come back for 1 match only thats it and if Rocks not there Austin wouldn't be playing 2nd fiddle since theres no Rocky. So it increases the chance and plus the money they would pay Rock for 30 could go to Austin


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

This seems like the same thing when Brock lesnar 'walked' out


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome22 said:


> This makes no sense at all.
> 
> So WWE just found out Rock is injured?...Rock can't cut a promo tonight because he's injured?...WWE's panicking because they have to change the script...
> 
> Makes no sense.


Or maybe they don't wanna risk a more severe injury by letting Brock attack him


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

This whole thing is just a work/publicity stunt to get people to watch the show and drive up the ratings, wouldn't surprise me if the issue is addressed on Raw. This doesn't have anything to do with the rock being angry at cena, or the rock being angry at the higher ups.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

iDogBea said:


> Has Rock ever suffered an injury? Seriously I can't think of one.
> 
> Dat damage control, Vince you ain't fooling nobody.


Didn't he actually tear his quad or hamstring vs Cena last year?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Headliner said:


> So many people are embarrassing themselves in this thread. All the facts not even out and people showing their asses. We don't know what happened yet.


This is IWC,Which is stupid.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Injured? Bullshit vince....bullshit.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> This is IWC,Which is stupid.


Nice grammar. :vince


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

CharliePrince said:


> and the damage control by the WWE machine has begun


he was in best shape since he came back to the wwe reminded me of 2003 2004 rock


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wasn't this the excuse they pulled with Austin after his penultimate walk out?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I doubt the Rock is upset at losing the match but more of what happened after the match and the crowd reaction to that post match crap, which I suppose caused him to pull an Austin. Kind of funny both incidents involved Brock Lesnar, though I highly doubt Brock has anything to do with Rock leaving.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Only thing injured is his pride. Having to put over Cena at this point is shameful.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

NathWFC said:


> Nice grammar. :vince


i am a 100% American:ex:


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

KingOfKings said:


> I think WO reported it, legit.
> 
> I hope it's true and that he never comes back, hopefully saving us from another few inevitable shitty promos and matches.


After 7-8 years, you should already be used to shitty promos, isn't that what fans like you are into?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol, nice cover up. He managed to finish the match and walk up the ramp without any problems, so i'm pretty sure he'd be able to take a small bump from Lesnar tonight before disappearing if that was actually the case.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rock just upped his legacy by QUITE a bit if this is true. The one guy to stand up to old, senile Vince and all of his sheep? Pretty epic.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

I hope the rock shows up via satelite and tells evryone wwe is shit and he's going back to hollywood! that would the perfect hell turn for the rock!


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


>


This gif says it all. The Rock is injured. The Rock received a death blow to his pride. There is no greater injury than that.


----------



## takerfan88 (Feb 22, 2013)

This is storyline driven. The Rock hasn't done anything remotely like this ever in his career. He's always been a professional and fulfills his obligations. Now all of a sudden he goes all Stone Cold Steven Austin on us. I don't buy it. He may not appear on RAW tonight, but this isn’t a last minute thing. The WWE is playing the wrestling media. There setting something up -- perhaps the return of Hollywood Rock -- and they want the heat on Rock and not Cena.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybe he did walk out but it isnt as bad as most of us thought. Maybe Rock just doesnt want to be on Raw right now to listen to all the boo's just because he hugged Cena at WM.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

ric6y said:


> THIS i noticed that he just being forced to all of this and cena can't wait like come on cameraman take the photo and let's go out quick as we can :angry: this is a robbery case to be honest


I dunno, I just think Cena looks like an idiot.


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

SJFC said:


> Lol, nice cover up. He managed to finish the match and walk up the ramp without any problems, so i'm pretty sure he'd be able to take a small bump from Lesnar tonight before disappearing if that was actually the case.


Fucking love your awesome sig bro :clap


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i think Rock will get lots of boo tonightFuck you cena:topic:


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

haha now he is injured? I call BS. He was just fine after the match and it's not like he has to wrestle. Rock is just mad he had to put someone over.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jesus, the way Cena has to get Rocks arm to look like he's raising his... can't believe it wasn't more obvious at the time.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The report about the injury tells me that something really big happened backstage. In the past we had wrestlers with legit broken arms and legs appearing on Raw, even the night after the PPV. Hell, Edge was forced to retire and he appeared at the next Raw and SmackDown shows.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Injured? Story's starting to fall apart.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Austin wouldn't work with cena it be with punk and plus Austin would only come back for 1 match only thats it and if Rocks not there Austin wouldn't be playing 2nd fiddle since theres no Rocky. So it increases the chance and plus the money they would pay Rock for 30 could go to Austin


Austin has said he's got a few matches in him and has said he'd like to work with Cena.

I think we all know Punk is his return match, but if that goes well I wouldn't rule out a match with Cena.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao 

They were going to set up the WM main event a year in advance again? For fucks sake.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I think it is disgraceful that people think Cena should put over The Rock but The Rock shouldn't do it in return.
People with that attitude are part of the problems with WWE thinking that guys of the past should endlessly go on winning and not securing the future of the company. John Cena isn't the future of the company but he wil have to put over people of the future one day too.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

We'll never know what really happened last night but both performers were pretty bad. Neither Rock nor Cena are really _selling_ the moment. 

Hogan probably wanted to see Warrior die in a car crash but he sold that moment like a pro. The crying, the hug... he made Warrior look like the real champion. And Warrior's emotion put it over the top. It felt real.

Rock looks bored. Cena looks bored. This is the biggest win of Cena's career and he has the look of a man who just got a promoted from cash register to assistant manager.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

CenationHLR said:


> haha now he is injured? I call BS. He was just fine after the match and it's not like he has to wrestle. Rock is just mad he had to put someone over.


God almighty do you actually read the shit that you produce?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> haha now he is injured? I call BS. He was just fine after the match and it's not like he has to wrestle. Rock is just mad he *had to* put someone over.


Well, he didnt have to. He did it because he wanted to. He is The Rock, if he didnt wanted to do it then it would have never happened.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

obby said:


> :lmao
> 
> They were going to set up the WM main event a year in advance again? For fucks sake.


Says a lot about WWE's faith/desire to develop new stars/storylines. fpalm

Mania's all set guys, saves us talent development for another year. :vince


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

DualShock said:


> The report about the injury tells me that something really big happened backstage. In the past we had wrestlers with legit broken arms and legs appearing on Raw, even the night after the PPV. Hell, Edge was forced to retire and he appeared at the next Raw and SmackDown shows.


The fucking truth right here.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

That whole chat in the ring thing looked strange at the time and would not surprise me if something changed before or during the match. It looked as though Rock was asking Cena a question and he stuck his arms out to gesture that he didn't know.
At the end he looked embarrassed on the ramp and clearly was awkward with holding Cenas arm up. 
Guess we will find out soon but if I was Rock I would be pissed at the way he was used to basically try and elevate Cena further. Forcing the guy down our throats again is not the answer especially right now when things seem so bad. It was the perfect time to turn Cena heel. Sure I'm not alone in really dreading the next few months of Raw. Listening to Super Cena promos might mean time for a break...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> Austin has said he's got a few matches in him and has said he'd like to work with Cena.
> 
> I think we all know Punk is his return match, but if that goes well I wouldn't rule out a match with Cena.


hey fine with me if he wants to work with cena too


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao how did I miss this thread. I have 20 posts per page and its already at 32 pages. Must be serious :rock


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

"Let's just say he is injured to make Cena look even stronger!":lol


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The one guy to stand up to old, senile Vince and all of his sheep?.


unk2 :austin


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

SJFC said:


> Lol, nice cover up. He managed to finish the match and walk up the ramp without any problems, so i'm pretty sure he'd be able to take a small bump from Lesnar tonight before disappearing if that was actually the case.


Except there's no real proof he's feuding with Lesnar. Rock was non committal about wrestling at 30, and Taker has hinted at a match against Lesnar.

Dirt sheet rumors are just that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Agree that Rock looked embarrassed at the end. That was because the fans were booing the entire post match. If the fans were cheering, he would have been fine with it. But when the face of the company is getting booed out of the building at the biggest show of the year, and you're trying to help him, it's embarrassing for the entire company. Rock isn't used to the entire company failing so hard at WM.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Injured? Story's starting to fall apart.


Actually story was just basically confirmed with it coming out that he got "injured".


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It all could be a publicity stunt to get us to watch Raw. AFter the last dozen or so Raws have stunk(some had great moments, no arguments there. but overall..not worth a damn) this could be the way. I had trouble sleeping and was thinking of just missing Raw and catching up via the forums, but now I'm geared to watch.

But I truly think Rock didn't mind doing the job to Cena, but did resent the arm raising and after match crap.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Clobberin' said:


> unk2 :austin


Austin yes.

I've yet to see Punk legit walk out on a show yet.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

kokepepsi said:


> So anyone else excited at the idea of Punk going out there and just burying the fuck out of the Rock.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Broflovski (Dec 15, 2012)

Rock didn't seem injured last night indeed... might as well still be but I doubt it.
As mentioned before, in the past wrestlers have shown up with legit serious injuries.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Rock is too injured to talk. Clearly he has better things to do. :cena3


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Injured?
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it better when he walked out on us. Much more juicy story.


Starbuck is straight trolling now :ex:


----------



## icecreamsandstuff (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm sure it's already been said, but watching back the Rocks reaction on the ramp, and remembering the long discussion Cena and the Rock had in the ring after the match, suddenly this looks like it has legs.

It's probably a work, if it is though, it's working. Wasn't going to watch tonight


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

"I'm never leaving again."


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

There's no official report saying he "Walked out" where did that come from?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Agree that Rock looked embarrassed at the end. That was because the fans were booing the entire post match. If the fans were cheering, he would have been fine with it. But when the face of the company is getting booed out of the building at the biggest show of the year, and you're trying to help him, it's embarrassing for the entire company. Rock isn't used to the entire company failing so hard at WM.


The thing is though, Rock had that pissed off look throughout the match. Odd behavior wouldn't you agree?

Shit happened before the match, I'm sure of it.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> It all could be a publicity stunt to get us to watch Raw. AFter the last dozen or so Raws have stunk(some had great moments, no arguments there. but overall..not worth a damn) this could be the way. I had trouble sleeping and was thinking of just missing Raw and catching up via the forums, but now I'm geared to watch.
> 
> But I truly think Rock didn't mind doing the job to Cena, but did resent the arm raising and after match crap.


A shit tonne of casuals and attitude era fans will instantly not watch tonight because Rock is not going to be there, I honestly dont know how this is a work when WWE have literally said nothing about it, nor have they claimed an injury.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena to open the show dressed as The Rock


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck the injured shit. He was fine. There were no signs that Rock was hurt, unless he is that great of an actor to fake not being injured.

It sounds like a cover up for WWE royally fucking up, with the Cena/Rock lovefest at the end.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> *It all could be a publicity stunt to get us to watch Raw.* AFter the last dozen or so Raws have stunk(some had great moments, no arguments there. but overall..not worth a damn) this could be the way. I had trouble sleeping and was thinking of just missing Raw and catching up via the forums, but now I'm geared to watch.
> 
> But I truly think Rock didn't mind doing the job to Cena, but did resent the arm raising and after match crap.


I dont think so. Vince knows people will never stop watching WWE no matter how shitty it gets.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

icecreamsandstuff said:


> I'm sure it's already been said, but watching back the Rocks reaction on the ramp, and remembering the long discussion Cena and the Rock had in the ring after the match, suddenly this looks like it has legs.
> 
> It's probably a work, if it is though, it's working. Wasn't going to watch tonight


This is far too elaborate for WWE.

If it was a work we would've found out like 30 mins after that dirtsheet came out via some photo of Rock backstage or something.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

There has to be more to this story. Will reserve judgment until then.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> Starbuck is straight trolling now :ex:


I Want Rock To Walk Out Grab The Mic Cut Cena Off And says i think am going to borrow a Gesture from an old friend Flip Cena The Bird And Say We Have CENA Nuff and walks out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

First a joke. I can just see Vince backstage like 










Ok now onto serious matters, has to be said it's very lolworthy of him walking out unless he has a good enough reason for doing so (Family emergency or such)


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wasn't Rock the guy who called out Austin for walking out?

"if anyone in the back doesn't want to be here, like the slogan says, get the F out


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is not a work or publicity stunt. WWE are too simple nowadays to think of an elaborate storyline that has everyone talking. 

And why would WWE say "THE ROCK IS NOT GOING TO BE ON RAW" to try and gain viewers? Seems like a reason to NOT watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Clobberin' said:


> unk2 :austin


Hopefully this is the one to inspire some change, though.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Shhhh! It's all a ploy to make everyone turn on the Rock and love Cena being shoved down their throat for another year.


----------



## icecreamsandstuff (Nov 22, 2011)

iDogBea said:


> This is far too elaborate for WWE.
> 
> If it was a work we would've found out like 30 mins after that dirtsheet came out via some photo of Rock backstage or something.


If it's not a work, I think the issue is around the shitty "passing of the torch" moment at the top of the ramp. They had a long discussion in the ring, and I vaguely remember them pointing up towards the ramp.

Could be a "NOW VINCE SAYS YOU HAVE TO COME RAISE MY HAND OVER THERE" "FUCK THAT" sort of thing


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

JC00 said:


> Wasn't Rock the guy who called out Austin for walking out?


Austin wasn't injured though.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Well, he didnt have to. He did it because he wanted to. He is The Rock, if he didnt wanted to do it then it would have never happened.


Exactly. Another idiotic Cena fan.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> I dont think so. Vince knows people will never stop watching WWE no matter how shitty it gets.


A true statement. I've done a thread and some posts on "why do we continue to watch" and know we'll continue to do so. 

I was just woolgathering posting the part about it might be a work for ratings, playing Devil's advocate. I've also stated in other posts here why it could all be legit. 

I don't like the Rock and what he stands for but if he's legit giving Vince the finger, he's earned some respect.

Playing devil's advocate can yield surprising results. I've lost count on the number of times I've been accused of being an IWC member(I'm not) or being called a ____ lover. (insert name of wrestler/manager/owner in blank).


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ the injury report. Didn't take long for Dwayne's PR department to get to work. Gonna be funny in a month when pictures surface of Dwayne filming Hercules with no signs of an injury.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

doinktheclowns said:


> I think it is disgraceful that people think Cena should put over The Rock but The Rock shouldn't do it in return.
> People with that attitude are part of the problems with WWE thinking that guys of the past should endlessly go on winning and not securing the future of the company. John Cena isn't the future of the company but he wil have to put over people of the future one day too.


This is John Cena we are talking about, who could even manage to get the internets dweebs flustered by taking a shit or waking up to the next day.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rock injured in a match against Cena two years in a row? :lmao Get out of here with that nonsense. If that's the case then Cena is a unsafe worker then :lmao


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

If it was a storyline the rock would " walk out" on the company on raw.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> I dont think so. Vince knows people will never stop watching WWE no matter how shitty it gets.


Except for the 2nd half of last year when ratings kept dropping steadily. :lmao


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Hawksea said:


> Austin wasn't injured though.


That is such a dumb excuse if that's the reason he walked out.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Nthe rock had to drop thee belt and disappear to go make his movie's


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Rock would have known he'd be jobbing to Cena 2 years ago

There is no point bringing him back at all if not to job to Cena


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Was Rock Legit Angry?*

He makes millions for acting at Hollywood.
Derp.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hawksea said:


> Austin wasn't injured though.


Neither is Rock. No possible way he got injured in that match. The first 75 percent of that match was rest holds.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

As to those posting "why are you all posting about this, it's probably a work or bullshit"

What else is there to post about? Guesswork is the main reason I still watch. If all we had were posts about Cena or what to name the current tag teams, I'd stop posting.

Why not call Albert and Brodus the "Fat Mo'Funkers?"


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Rock was going to Retain the Belt

Vince changed it before the match


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

icecreamsandstuff said:


> If it's not a work, I think the issue is around the shitty "passing of the torch" moment at the top of the ramp. They had a long discussion in the ring, and I vaguely remember them pointing up towards the ramp.
> 
> Could be a "NOW VINCE SAYS YOU HAVE TO COME RAISE MY HAND OVER THERE" "FUCK THAT" sort of thing


This, I found it odd that they pointed to the top of the ramp.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The whole thing is just a work/publicity stunt to hype and get people to watch the show and drive up the ratings, It will be addressed on Raw and most likely incorperated into a storyline. This doesn't have anything to do with the rock being angry at cena, or the rock being angry at the higher ups. The Rock looked pissed last night due to the poor crowd reaction during and after the match. If the rock was legit injured we would have heard something about it in relation to the movie that he's about to film


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

icecreamsandstuff said:


> If it's not a work, I think the issue is around the shitty "passing of the torch" moment at the top of the ramp. They had a long discussion in the ring, and I vaguely remember them pointing up towards the ramp.
> 
> Could be a "NOW VINCE SAYS YOU HAVE TO COME RAISE MY HAND OVER THERE" "FUCK THAT" sort of thing


Mhmm, like I said the whole thing seemed off.

Then with Rock's somber look, Cena raising his hand for him before Rock quickly left....I dont know.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

This is very interesting. 

Reason being is that this goes against all reports of The Rock throughout his career. One thing people have said about The Rock since day one was that he is the definition of professional and treats the business with utmost respect.

There has to be more to this story.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

iDogBea said:


> Mhmm, like I said the whole thing seemed off.
> 
> Then with Rock's somber look, Cena raising his hand for him before Rock quickly left....I dont know.


Yeah, looked like he couldn't wait to get out.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Didn't Rock tear his hamstring in the match w/ Cena last year? And was on the next night.

Not buying this story.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena will save us.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

BANKSY said:


> Didn't Rock tear his hamstring in the match w/ Cena last year? And was on the next night.
> 
> Not buying this story.


He was and nobody had any idea until he revealed it on Twitter. Watching it back you can see him cautiously entering the ring etc.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The injury thing is bullshit. There was absolutely nothing wrong with him, and if there was then it was something so minor that not a single person picked up on it.

It's either just complete rubbish or a cover up from the WWE spin machine. No way was he injured badly enough that he couldn't appear at all tonight.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

As much as I wish this was true, this has to be straight BS lol.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

I too call BS. I was in attendance last night and the match was decent. I'll believe it when i see it tonight


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, looked like he couldn't wait to get out.


He did lose the match...I assumed that was him selling the loss while respecting his opponent.


I doubt WWE would fuck with Rock. They need HIM, not the other way around.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

NathWFC said:


> The injury thing is bullshit. There was absolutely nothing wrong with him, and if there was then it was something so minor that not a single person picked up on it.
> 
> It's either just complete rubbish or a *cover up from the WWE spin machine*. No way was he injured badly enough that he couldn't appear at all tonight.


WWE have said NOTHING about the matter. I dont know where the beleif that WWE use Dave Meltzer as a means of creating huge storylines came from but its a load of shit.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

They'll believe whatever I tell them dammit! :vince


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Christians#1PeeP said:


> I too call BS. I was in attendance last night and the match was decent. I'll believe it when i see it tonight


you at raw tonight?


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

RKO_THUG said:


> Cena will save us.


From what ?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The Man in Black said:


> WWE have said NOTHING about the matter. I dont know where the beleif that WWE use Dave Meltzer as a means of creating huge storylines from but its a load of shit.


And that's why I said the injury thing is completely fabricated *OR* a cover up...


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Les Miles says hi, i'm not buying this bullshit.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

mrmacman said:


> From what ?


Insomnia.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Doesn't surprise me one bit. Rock was never back for the fans, it was always another payday for him. I've said this from the beginning.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

mrmacman said:


> From what ?


Cena will save us from enjoying Wrestling again?
Cena will save us from people with talent he doesn't have?


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

mrmacman said:


> From what ?


Don't ask questions

Just know Cena will fix it.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

NathWFC said:


> And that's why I said the injury thing is completely fabricated *OR* a cover up...


How can it be a cover up by WWE if WWE have not addressed it. Dave Meltzer or Bryan Alvarez =/= WWE.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Cena will save us from enjoying Wrestling again?
> Cena will save us from people with talent he doesn't have?


Cena is the number one sports non-entertainer in sports entertainment today.

:vince


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

I honestly don't know what to say or feel right now. I personally think the whole thing is a HUGE work. Whether it turns out to be true or false, real or worked, hopefully something good comes out of it. All I'm thinking right now is something epic to happen tonight, but I don't know. I really hope _something_ happens, and the show isn't shit. Personally I would love for something to happen with Ziggler or to be honest anyone that is not a part- timer. Yes, I feel that way now. I think it's because there has been a lot of the younger guys saying they should be utilised etc. I genuinely feel that way now; I really want to see ziggler/Rhoads/Sandow etc etc rather than Rock, who for some reason I don't like at the moment.





Ziggler to beat the living shite out of lesnar tonight, please. :mark


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

These news reports are now making stuff up.



> "Allegedly, The Rock was supposed to defeat Cena only to have Dolph Ziggler cash in his Money in The Bank title shot, capturing the championship from a bruised and battered Rock."


From
http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rock-walks-off-raw-real-life-wwe-drama?cid=rss


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

If this isn't a work, then WWE are screwed with Raw and Cena is going to get it tonight.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> These news reports are now sounding like BS.
> 
> "Allegedly, The Rock was supposed to defeat Cena only to have Dolph Ziggler cash in his Money in The Bank title shot, capturing the championship from a bruised and battered Rock."
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rock-walks-off-raw-real-life-wwe-drama?cid=rss


Considering he can't cash in on Rock/Cena


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> These news reports are now making stuff up.
> 
> 
> From
> http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rock-walks-off-raw-real-life-wwe-drama?cid=rss


Well...that makes sense.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The Man in Black said:


> How can it be a cover up by WWE if WWE have not addressed it. Dave Meltzer or Bryan Alvarez =/= WWE.


So because they haven't officially addressed it yet that means it can't have in any way been leaked out?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

lol'ing if true.


----------



## Chas1989 (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=76779

One source close to The Rock is saying that the reason he is not at tonight's Raw is that he told people that he was hurt in last night's match against John Cena and he is going to get it looked at. It's a story making the rounds, take it as such. None of the workers we spoke has heard it. More as we hear it.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> These news reports are now making stuff up.
> 
> 
> From
> http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rock-walks-off-raw-real-life-wwe-drama?cid=rss


Starbucks Report :lmao :lmao



Chas1989 said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=76779
> 
> One source close to The Rock is saying that the reason he is not at tonight's Raw is that he told people that he was hurt in last night's match against John Cena and he is going to get it looked at. It's a story making the rounds, take it as such. None of the workers we spoke has heard it. More as we hear it.


Give me a break.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Examiner? LOL. Anything for press.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You know who can save us?

WEEEEEEELLLLL IT THE HEEL SHOW :show


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Considering he can't cash in on Rock/Cena


who said he can't  he's here to show the world he can do the impossible


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why would Rocky walk out because he lost the belt? He could have said no to putting Cena over. I'm pretty sure he has that type of power backstage.

No, it's something much deeper than that. I hope nothing has happened to a family member.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

before the Raw kicks off this thread gonna break 100.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

NathWFC said:


> So because they haven't officially addressed it yet that means it can't have in any way been leaked out?


Honestly when have the WWE *ever* used PWInsider or F4W as a means of starting a huge storyline like this?

Never. WWE look down on smarks and dirt sheets, the last thing they will do is let them be involved.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

RKO920 said:


> Lmao, pulling a Austin.


This! If true! Everyone remember the "Get the F out" promo Rock did when Austin did it.. haha... 80 year old Rock walking the people's ramp with his walking stick.. haha...


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Coming to TNA :datass


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Bloodbath said:


> Doesn't surprise me one bit. Rock was never back for the fans, it was always another payday for him. I've said this from the beginning.


He has four movies out this year.....but he came back for WWE's hunk of change :kobe

Brock came back for money, people getting the motives of these two confused.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

If he suffered an injury, we would have known about it last night or this morning. This is just The fucking Rock we are talking about here. Hell, we even hear about midcarders getting hurt when it happens. Now, all of the sudden this injury line comes out after the story of him not being there is spreading like wildfire? Yeah, it's safe to assume that there is something going on here and this injury story is a last minute coverup before a live show that he was supposed to be at.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I predict the Rock will be giving a promo from backstage, a recorded promo, with a little help from a guy who knows how to do C.G.I :vince

:heyman


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> The injury thing is bullshit. There was absolutely nothing wrong with him, and if there was then it was something so minor that not a single person picked up on it.
> 
> It's either just complete rubbish or a cover up from the WWE spin machine. No way was he injured badly enough that he couldn't appear at all tonight.


The guy is set to film a blockbuster movie in a manner of weeks. If there's the slightest tweak in his leg he's getting it checked out immediately.

Personally I think he did his job and now he's out. Last year he had a reason to return on Raw the next night.

You guys bought him being at EC just like you bought the Once in a Lifetime tag line.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

If this is true and not a work it probably has to do with the crowd reaction. I mean, they got some boring chants... It must've been hard for the Rock he hasn't been booed in a long time.

And they are going with The Rock vs Lesnar? two part timers who barely wrestle? Another awful match with Rock beating Lesnar... I feel bad for the full timers, they don't get a chance.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> So because they haven't officially addressed it yet that means it can't have in any way been leaked out?


I doubt they'd create such a huge storyline just for the sake of the nerds who read these dirtsheets. If Rock was supposed to 'walk out' as part of the storyline, it would be on WWE.com.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Considering he can't cash in on Rock/Cena


People keep saying this but it's WWE, they can do whatever they want. They only remember restrictions when they want to. See also the 30-days to defend the title clause.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at the Rock Injury report :lmao Such a pathetic lie, but hey Rock's an actor right?


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

1 hour till we find out...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The Man in Black said:


> Honestly when have the WWE *ever* used PWInsider or F4W as a means of starting a huge storyline like this?
> 
> Never. WWE look down on smarks and dirt sheets, the last thing they will do is let them be involved.


Again, I'm not saying that WWE has directly and/or intentionally put it out to anyone, but that doesn't mean someone can't have caught wind of it and it's snowballed from there.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> I predict the Rock will be giving a promo from backstage, a recorded promo, with a little help from a guy who knows how to do C.G.I :vince
> 
> :heyman


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

I DONT KNOW IF ITS A REPOST



The Rock walks off Raw in real life WWE drama

WWE
April 8, 2013
By: Michael Essany
Subscribe

The Rock walks off Raw in real life WWE drama
The Rock walks off Raw in real life WWE drama
Credits: 
Wrestle Pop
0 Email
Fight Sports newsletter
Related topics

WWE
The Rock
wrestlemania results
WWE Monday Night Raw

Sources inside WWE exclusively inform WWE Examiner on Monday afternoon that Dwayne Johnson - The Rock - angrily walked away from tonight's show just hours before the live broadcast is to begin at the IZOD Center in East Rutherford, New Jersey.

The Rock, who lost the WWE Championship last night to John Cena at WrestleMania 29, is said to be personally fuming at how WWE handled last night's main event.

Allegedly, The Rock was supposed to defeat Cena only to have Dolph Ziggler cash in his Money in The Bank title shot, capturing the championship from a bruised and battered Rock.

At the last minute, we're told, WWE's creative team decided to give Cena the win. Although The Rock was furious, he agreed to proceed and wrestled the match and provided the outcome that was asked of him.

Complicating matters, according to the rumor mill Monday afternoon, is that The Rock was said to be personally insulted at the arrogance with which John Cena conducted himself at the event backstage last night.

WWE Examiner cannot confirm these rumors, but this is, in fact, what some are saying.

At this hour, it isn't clear if Johnson is in violation of his WWE contract, but there's a good chance lawyers are butting heads at this moment. To reiterate, this is not a storyline with WWE Raw. The Rock legitimately bolted from the company today and flew home to Los Anegeles.

Pro wrestling insider blog Rajah confirmed moments ago that there is "absolute chaos backstage at the IZOD Center in East Rutherford, New Jersey, site of tonight's RAW."

Former WWE Champion The Rock, who was scheduled to open the show and take part in a huge angle, reportedly flew home to Los Angeles this morning and will not be at the show. This is not part of a storyline - and WWE sources indicate that Rock's departure caught the company completely off guard.

The original plan was for The Rock to cut a promo about WrestleMania 29, only to be interrupted by Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman. Lesnar was going to attack The Rock and plant the seeds for a rumored WrestleMania 30 main event between the two.

Our sources also confirm that Vince McMahon and company are scrambling to figure out what to do with tonight's show and Brock Lesnar, who is now standing by without a purpose.

Curiously, The Rock hasn't uttered a single word on any of his social media accounts today. All profile background images of WWE-related content have also been pulled.

Something is, indeed, very wrong.

A knowledgeable industry source told WWE Examiner moments ago that he wouldn't be surprised if The Rock "is done for good with the WWE."

Do you believe the rumors or is there truth to a dramatic falling out between The Rock and the WWE?


http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rock-walks-off-raw-real-life-wwe-drama


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Coffey said:


> People keep saying this but it's WWE, they can do whatever they want. They only remember restrictions when they want to. See also the 30-days to defend the title clause.


I suppose. The Undertaker did lose about 5 times to a count out that was never counted last night. So stupid things can happen


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

> Allegedly, The Rock was supposed to defeat Cena only to have Dolph Ziggler cash in his Money in The Bank title shot, capturing the championship from a bruised and battered Rock.


http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rock-walks-off-raw-real-life-wwe-drama


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

I can't see Rock being angry cus he lost. I'm sure that was the deal made 24 months ago. Rock wins 1st mania and Cena the second. Fair. I think there is something wrong. Perhaps he was disheartened by the fans reaction?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

STOP POSTING THAT FUCKING EXAMINER BULLSHIT!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

If I could be a fly on Vince's office wall...


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Well now we know to never read the examiner's report sheets because they're too stupid to understand Dolph cannot cash in on Cena.

For god sakes the fucking case is blue!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

lol at Ziggler cashing in on The Rock. WRONG BELT


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

NathWFC said:


> Again, I'm not saying that WWE has directly and/or intentionally put it out to anyone, but that doesn't mean someone can't have caught wind of it and it's snowballed from there.


Apologies, I see your point now. Possibly but surely they would have put something up on WWE.com in plenty of time before Raw to let the fans know he wont be there.


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

Who's writing this stupid shit?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rock-walks-off-raw-real-life-wwe-drama


lol the least they could have done was a little research and realize Ziggler can't use it on the WWE title


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rock-walks-off-raw-real-life-wwe-drama


The most legitimate and credible news article I have ever read in my three years on this earth.


----------



## ollieg_94 (Jan 30, 2013)

Would love to be a fly on the wall to watch this situation developing. I imagine watching Vince running around screaming at people would be hysterical


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

So more news has come out now, apparently Rock was fine with Brock cutting the promo on him, but at the last minute Triple H changed it so that he would be the one calling out Rock. Also they were saying the angle would end with Rock losing to HHH in an Extreme Kiss my Ass match at Extreme Rules. The Extreme clause meaning that Rock actually have to use tongue. Apparently they're going to Plan B, a Fatal Fourteenway where Ziggler, Ryder, Cesaro, Bryan, Barrett, Rhodes Scholars, 3MB, Jericho, Lesnar, a returning Christian and a mystery opponent have to all make out with HHH's ass.

Update: Confirmed, the mystery opponent is Sting


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Its thiskind of backstage stuff that makes wrestling entertaining. More entertaining than the actual stuff itself.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chas1989 said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=76779
> 
> One source close to The Rock is saying that the reason he is not at tonight's Raw is that he told people that he was hurt in last night's match against John Cena and he is going to get it looked at. It's a story making the rounds, take it as such. None of the workers we spoke has heard it. More as we hear it.


If he told someone, why was everyone surprised (aka Vince) that he is not at RAw and he just went home? He didnt look hurt last night and if anyone is hurt it would be Punk after the table not breaking spot. PLus even if Punk was hurt he would still show up for Raw. Where did the rock even look hurt last night?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd love to know what's really going on. Let's just assume that Rock is actually pissed about what happened last night, good, so are the fans, it was bullshit. If we assume this is all true, The Rock is truly the People's Champion, sticking up for what the fans really wanted to see.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Vince is probably on the floor under his desk in the fetal position with HHH and Kevin Dunn trying to lure him out with John Cena merchandise.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Could've sworn i saw a report saying dolph can cash in on whoever a few months back.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Apparently Dwayne is hurt from last night. I call bullshit. You can't get hurt sitting around for 15 minutes, then working the same spots for another 15.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

How was Ziggler gonna cash in?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JoeRulz said:


> If I could be a fly on Vince's office wall...


you would be a dead fly because everything in the office would look like


----------



## Italiannyc (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm sorry guys but The Rock is a professional. He would not just decide to NO SHOW a Raw that he is signed on for. That is not his character at all. Surprised people buy into this


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Rock did look legit disappointed last night..:


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Only if Ziggler had a red briefcase. The Examiner story makes no sense. 

Plus, lawyers butting heads? I doubt its that bad.


----------



## ollieg_94 (Jan 30, 2013)

This development is far more interesting than any of the build for this years Mania


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Honestly, other than the Ziggler blurb, I wouldn't be surprised if most of that is on.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Too many lies!!!!

That's a sign they wanna keep everything under wraps which means something bad happened.

Rock hasn't even tweeted anything, he usually does even if it's something stupid.


----------



## xDXxAscension (Feb 4, 2011)

I wanna know what was said between Cena and Rock last night before the show went out.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Could've sworn i saw a report saying dolph can cash in on whoever a few months back.


If WWE wants Dolph to cash in for the WWE Championship, he will. Simple as that.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

BOO HOO WAHHHHH WRESTLEMANIA 30 IS RUINED.

HOW ARE WE POSSIBLY GOING TO SEE ROCK AND BROCK. ITS IMPOSSIBLE NOW!!!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I bet these hollywood writers are sh*tting themselves, I can just imagine a guy named Larry who is a creative writer - getting shouted and embarrased by Vince infront of everyone as he begins to excessivly sweat and shake as he trys to think of the most ridiculous re-writes to book the show.

Another guy named Mark probably goes ' What about a Cena heel turn ' and gets imminently fired. ::ex::clap


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't buy for a second Rock would walk out on the company because of a crowd reaction. He recieved a good pop anyway, it's just the fans were pissed at the ending. Dwayne will be on raw tonight.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

It's worrying that this thread/possibly bullshit story is more entertaining and exciting than anything WWE has produced in the last year.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Beaker3391 said:


> Well the WWE is Fucked Big Time
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


People said the same thing when the Chris Benoit murders were revealed, and they're still going strong as if it never happened. They're not fucked big time at all.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

WWE can script a cash in any way they want, could easily reveal AJ changed the contract while she was GM, or any other number of explanations


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> If he told someone, why was everyone surprised (aka Vince) that he is not at RAw and he just went home? He didnt look hurt last night and if anyone is hurt it would be Punk after the table not breaking spot. PLus even if Punk was hurt he would still show up for Raw. Where did the rock even look hurt last night?


Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe we didn't find out Rock tore his hamstring until weeks after Mania.

All of this talk that we'd know by 8 in the morning is a load of crap. We'd know when Rock's camp says it.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

seancarleton77 said:


> Apparently Dwayne is hurt from last night. I call bullshit. You can't get hurt sitting around for 15 minutes, then working the same spots for another 15.


Yep, so is punk and he looked well more banged up then Rock, and he'll be on.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kiguel182 said:


> If this is true and not a work it probably has to do with the crowd reaction. I mean, they got some boring chants... It must've been hard for the Rock he hasn't been booed in a long time.
> 
> And they are going with The Rock vs Lesnar? two part timers who barely wrestle? Another awful match with Rock beating Lesnar... I feel bad for the full timers, they don't get a chance.


 and we wonder why there is little emotional investment in the storylines/matches, and 'dead crowds'. just look at the guys who were in the 3 biggest matches - taker, one match a year, lesnar vs HHH a part timer and another one match a year guy, and rock another partimer. these arent feuds that we come to invest ourselves in overtime. i dont even know what top call them. its like 'hey you like this guy right? well here he is for no reason!'
you hit it on the head.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rock-walks-off-raw-real-life-wwe-drama


The Examiner :lmao


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Raw will begin with Cena replicating Rocks semi-shoot on Austin in 2002.

All the while Rock will be wiping his cum of the faces of multiple women with $100 bills as GI Joe plays in the background. 

:rock4


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

50 mins till we find out people


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm also loling at the thought of Vince trying to get through to the Rock and hearing Dwaynes answering machine


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

:lol

You know you have a problem with your company when backstage drama is more exciting than your actual product.

I wish Cornette was still there. That'd be a sight to see if this story is all true. That lunatic would be cutting people up.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I just can't buy The Rock walking out because he's pissed off or anything like that. Everything we have seen from The Rock throughout his entire career is 100% professionalism and class. 

Anyone with half a brain knew Cena was going to win last night so I don't even see why Rock would be "fuming" at that because he's going to go shoot another movie next...and that report about Dolph cashing in...LOL...wrong belt. 

I just don't believe these dirtsheets. If it's true I take it back but for the time being I'm not buying it.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

If he did walk out, I can imagine why. And it's NOT because he had to job to Cena. Check all the Peter Rosenberg interviews from the WM press conference/access and other online interviews from people like Rhodes. So many of the other wrestlers have been shooting on him. i think he's just had enough and is, in his mind, letting them take the spot. Therefore doing what Austin did for him...before he did it.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

hardysno1fan said:


> Its thiskind of backstage stuff that makes wrestling entertaining. More entertaining than the actual stuff itself.


:clap

So true!!!

Hope The Rock walked out on them, Chris Jericho walked out on them, Brock Lesnar walked out on them, The Undertaker walked out on them, Ziggler, Rhodes, Funuki, Punk, etc. 

How they could charge 70$ for the same bullshit over and over again is a crime. Thank god I didn't buy the show.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dixie met Stephanie this week. Dixie as traded Sting for The Rock for 3 months. :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Only 1 Man Can 
Save_US_:russo


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

iDogBea said:


> Well now we know to never read the examiner's report sheets because they're too stupid to understand Dolph cannot cash in on Cena.
> 
> For god sakes the fucking case is blue!


u do realize the wwe doesnt have rules. they make them up as they go along. if they want dolph to cash his mitb briefcase in on the raw belt he can.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

SOMETHING HAPPENED. 

No way Rock would do something like this without good reasoning.


----------



## Chas1989 (Mar 25, 2013)

If Rock is injured and can't appear, why is he flying to LA when he could get the 'injury' looked at in the NYC/NJ area?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I would run away too if I had to have a match with Lesnar.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

iDogBea said:


> Too many lies!!!!
> 
> That's a sign they wanna keep everything under wraps which means something bad happened.
> 
> *Rock hasn't even tweeted anything, he usually does even if it's something stupid*.


That's a good fucking point. Surely if he was legitimately hurt, we would of heard about be it hours ago like we did with Punk.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> Only 1 Man Can
> Save_US_:russo


The Rock on a poll match!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So much for "The People's Champ"...


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

R. Cornelius said:


> I wanna know what was said between Cena and Rock last night before the show went out.


This, literally just re-watched it. Looks as if The Rock and Cena were talking each other through an ending which was made up on the spot and not previously planned. As well as the outside the ring bit with his family, sort of acknowledged some random little Cena kiddie fan for no reason, seemed Dwayne doing that and not the Rock the character, re-watch and you shall see #shitsgotreal


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Chas1989 said:


> If Rock is injured and can't appear, why is he flying to LA when he could get the 'injury' looked at in the NYC/NJ area?


Would you trust a Jersey doctor?:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> The Rock on a poll match!


DAM You have been taking lessons you are hired !


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Rock failed the random drug test after Mania didn't he? :argh:


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

CenationHLR said:


> These news reports are now making stuff up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao 
This is just so fucking terrible, it's awesome, dirtshit at it's finest


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> haha now he is injured? I call BS. He was just fine after the match and it's not like he has to wrestle. Rock is just mad he had to put someone over.


Yeah, because he had to. Did this shit make sense to you when you were typing it out? If you don't think The Rock was well aware that the point of this two year long angle was to ultimately put Cena over big time, then you lack common sense.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

When they were in the ring, Rock told Cena he came back for the fans, this moment and you. Not making that up.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

D17 said:


> This, literally just re-watched it. Looks as if The Rock and Cena were talking each other through an ending which was made up on the spot and not previously planned.


With Rock saying "This moment is the reason i came back, thank you" .. i doubt it.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome22 said:


> Dixie met Stephanie this week. Dixie as traded Sting for The Rock for 3 months. :lmao


This is true! I read it on twitter!

Sting traded to wwe for the rock and some cash


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

checkcola said:


> So much for "The People's Champ"...


If he's walked out based on that utter travesty of an ending last night and for refusing to continue to suck Cena's dick when it's quite clearly not what the business needs or the fans want, then he's more "The People's Champ" than he's ever been before.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dirtsheet gonna dirtsheet but if he's not there it'll only make the show better.


----------



## xDXxAscension (Feb 4, 2011)

D17 said:


> This, literally just re-watched it. Looks as if The Rock and Cena were talking each other through an ending which was made up on the spot and not previously planned.


My wife and I tried seeing if we could catch any of it and it just slipped by us.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Spoiler for what Rock's doing right now!!!!! !!!!!!!!!



Spoiler: HUGE UPDATE


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> When they were in the ring, Rock told Cena he came back for the fans, this moment and you. Not making that up.


Great acting from the GOAT :rock4


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> If he's walked out based on that utter travesty of an ending last night and for refusing to continue to suck Cena's dick when it's quite clearly not what the business needs or the fans want, then he's more "The People's Champ" than he's ever been before.


+1

The Ending Made Me Sick as the rock looked


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

kregnaz said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> This is just so fucking terrible, it's awesome, dirtshit at it's finest


Ziggler doesn't even have the WWE Championship case. lol.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

- 



> CM Punk and several other talents are reportedly livid that the Rock walked out on the company. CM Punk more so than the others.
> 
> The feeling is other talents are more shocked than anything else, but Punk is noticeably angrier than anyone else. One talent has reported that all of the respect than Punk gained for the Rock over this recent run has been completely thrown out of the window.
> 
> Source: PWinsider


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

_The Rock was actually scheduled to open RAW tonight with a promo about losing the WWE Title to John Cena, only to be attacked and taken out by Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman. This would setup the WrestleMania 30 main event. With The Rock taking off without notice, WWE is trying to re-write the show. One person backstage described the scene as "chaos."

UPDATED: The Rock is not at RAW tonight and WWE is trying to re-write major portions of the show.

We're told The Rock left for Los Angeles this morning, catching WWE completely off guard. There is major heat on him for leaving and there was said to be "absolute chaos" backstage at RAW. This is not part of an angle, as The Rock had been worked into WWE's future plans and was scheduled to be part of a major angle tonight to setup a program with Brock Lesnar or the Undertaker (more likely Lesnar) for WrestleMania 30. All those plans have now been thrown out._

source: http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/15631/major-breaking-updates-on-the-rock-raw


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

the rock look fucking disgusted last night so I wouldn't be surprised if it was true.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> People said the same thing when the Chris Benoit murders were revealed, and they're still going strong as if it never happened. They're not fucked big time at all.


With all due respect to Chris, he was not WWE's cash-cow.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Ziggler winning something?
Okay, dirtsheet is bullshit.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

We'll all find out in 45 minutes


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

Im hearing now that its because he got a undisclosed injury

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/270...d-why-he-will-not-be-appearing-on-raw-tonight


----------



## Italiannyc (Apr 7, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> With Rock saying "This moment is the reason i came back, thank you" .. i doubt it.


Yea I saw him mouth the same. Which is weird because the moment he came back was to lose the WWE title and have to make Cena look good? 

I am pretty sure Cena was thanking the Rock for everything and apologizing for all the crap talk in the past also


----------



## Belisarius (Feb 23, 2012)

Im quiet surprised that nobody guessed it right, why the Rock walked out on WWE. Have you watched the show until the end, when he started kissing his relatives? First he kissed an older woman. Michael Cole says it's his grandmother. Than he kisses his mother, which Michael Cole gets it correct again. Than he kisses the woman on the lips and Michael Cole says its his daughter. LOL


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

CenationHLR said:


> These news reports are now making stuff up.
> 
> 
> From
> http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rock-walks-off-raw-real-life-wwe-drama?cid=rss




WWE will no longer be a company by 2018


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

God Movement said:


> -


As if the Rock gives a damn. CM Punks respect to The Rock is quite possibly meaningless.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao now Punk flipping his lid. This is fantastic. It's almost too good to be true. It has to be a work then . 

If anybody wants more giggles, check out Court Bauer twitter page. Guy seems to think he knows what's up. 

https://twitter.com/courtbauer


----------



## Broflovski (Dec 15, 2012)

Rock just tweeted he'll be on RAW tonight...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

God Movement said:


> > CM Punk and several other talents are reportedly livid that the Rock walked out on the company. CM Punk more so than the others.
> >
> > The feeling is other talents are more shocked than anything else, but Punk is noticeably angrier than anyone else. One talent has reported that all of the respect than Punk gained for the Rock over this recent run has been completely thrown out of the window.
> >
> > Source: PWinsider


Can't wait for dem interviews unk5


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao now Punk flipping his lid. This is fantastic. It's almost too good to be true. It has to be a work then .
> 
> If anybody wants more giggles, check out Court Bauer twitter page. Guy seems to think he knows what's up.
> 
> https://twitter.com/courtbauer


we'll know if it's true in a few minutes ..you know punk and cena can't resist talking in subliminal messages to roast the rock.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Dwayne has been undercover for TNA this whole time. He's walked out on the company which means WWE will crumble. He knew losing to Cena would piss the fans off. Dwayne has killed the WWE


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena vs Sheamus with HHH as the ref with Punk on commentary for the full 3 hours?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> If he's walked out based on that utter travesty of an ending last night and for refusing to continue to suck Cena's dick when it's quite clearly not what the business needs or the fans want, then he's more "The People's Champ" than he's ever been before.


If wasn't interested in putting over John Cena, then he should have never come back. It was fairly apparent what this was all about when he signed on, aside from the usual laughable IWC fantasy booking where he just wins and keeps the title as he goes off to film Hercules or whatever. If he feels embarressed after the fact and is running away with his tale between his legs, then yes, he is betraying his fans, 'the people'. 

(of course, if not Cena, then who? everyone jobs in wrestling at the end of the day)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

This IS HOW YOU BUILD WRESTLEMANIA!
It gets better and better each new update


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Report:* *The Rock Missing RAW “Definitely Not a Creative Issue”*



> Dave Meltzer, who broke the news of The Rock missing tonight’s RAW and the subsequent last-minute re-writing of the show’s script, has been bombarded with questions since then for more details. Meltzer has been a good fiends of The Rock’s for close to 20 years now, so many feel as if he knows more than he’s letting out. He gave this brief update on the F4WOnline message board:
> 
> “Definitely not a creative issue. Everything they were planning tonight was right from his mouth and laid out by him to creative, not the other way around. He was the one who told Brock the angle and Brock was more than fine with it.
> 
> ...


http://wrestlechat.net/report-the-r...date-on-major-angle-planned-for-cena-tonight/


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

I can sincerely say I don't think I've been this excited for a wrestling show since the first Impact after LD.

Definitely gonna watch to see what goes down. This is fucking hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank god for The Rock, he had a first person view of the shitfest that was WM29 and can be doing much better things with his time. The two big losers of last night going at it at WM30, yeah thats exciting.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

It would have been funny if Dolph actually cashed his contract last night.

lol that look on the crowd like WTF happned


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

God Movement said:


> CM Punk and several other talents are reportedly livid that the Rock walked out on the company. CM Punk more so than the others.
> 
> The feeling is other talents are more shocked than anything else, but Punk is noticeably angrier than anyone else. One talent has reported that all of the respect than Punk gained for the Rock over this recent run has been completely thrown out of the window.
> 
> Source: PWinsider


:lmao Punk must have been expecting a rematch to get his win from the Rock before he left.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Belisarius said:


> Im quiet surprised that nobody guessed it right, why the Rock walked out on WWE. Have you watched the show until the end, when he started kissing his relatives? First he kissed an older woman. Michael Cole says it's his grandmother. Than he kisses his mother, which Michael Cole gets it correct right away. Than he kisses the women on the lips and Michael Cole says its his daughter. LOL


Yeah the older woman was betty skaaland. His grandmother is dead.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Guys if you have WrestleMania DVRd you CAN listen to some of the conversation between Rock and Cena over Cena´s music! Cena sais "Thanks... Thanks... You´ve always been nice, you´ve always been respectful..." and then I can only make out Cena saying something about California... Im not making this up... listen to it with headphones like I did maybe one of you can listen to it a bit more clearer.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Surely if it was an injury or even if they wanted us to think it was an injury they would post it on WWE.com or Rock would address it on twitter. The silence says more than all the dirtsheets.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Broflovski said:


> Rock just tweeted he'll be on RAW tonight...


he hasnt tweeted in 22 hrs.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope to god this Cena angle happens, i'm very intrigued


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Broflovski said:


> Rock just tweeted he'll be on RAW tonight...


No he didn't. Don't make crap up.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CM Punk has EVERY right to be angry. He sacrificed pinfalls, the end date of his lengthy title reign, and his WM spot for this aging movie star.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Broflovski said:


> Rock just tweeted he'll be on RAW tonight...


nope


----------



## Belisarius (Feb 23, 2012)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Yeah the older woman was betty skaaland. His grandmother is dead.


and the woman that kissed on the lips wasn't his daughter.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Pronk25 said:


> If WWE wants Dolph to cash in for the WWE Championship, he will. Simple as that.


Exactly. It would take a simple order from Vickie. Or he would open up the briefcase and pull out a smaller red briefcase, etc.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Did PWInsider really post that Punk story? Or is god movement trollin'


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

checkcola said:


> CM Punk has EVERY right to be angry. He sacrificed pinfalls, the end date of his lengthy title reign, and his WM spot for this aging movie star.


It was for Cena tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My respect for The Rock has increased, tbh.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This just in.



> We have been informed that The Rock called Vince McMahon and said that he has cut a taped promo from his home. Apparently, he has addressed all the rumors there and sent the clip to WWE through a mail and the feeling backstage is that they should close the show with that clip so fans get their answer and tune in for the entire night.
> 
> Source: LordsOfPain.net


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

Anybody praising the Rock if he did walk out are moronic. He's a PART-TIME Part-time wrestler. Who cares if he's mad.......

moot point. He knew he was going to lose and he's called out Austin for that behavior. If he had done that for real, he would have made a horrible business move.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

checkcola said:


> If wasn't interested in putting over John Cena, then he should have never come back. It was fairly apparent what this was all about when he signed on, aside from the usual laughable IWC fantasy booking where he just wins and keeps the title as he goes off to film Hercules or whatever. If he feels embarressed after the fact and is running away with his tale between his legs, then yes, he is betraying his fans, 'the people'.
> 
> (of course, if not Cena, then who? everyone jobs in wrestling at the end of the day)


As I've now had to explain in about a million seperate threads, him losing to Cena wasn't the problem, it was the way it was handled. The hand shake, the hug, the salute, the arm raise, it was just cringe-worthy cliche after cringe-worthy cliche and it flew in the face of everything the two's feud had been built upon.

Aside from that, Cena should have turned heel, it really is as simple as that, but the man is just a joke. He's become a parody of himself and how anyone can expect people to not be utterly sick of watching the same old carbon copy crap from Cena by now I truly don't know.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

KingOfKings said:


> I think WO reported it, legit.
> 
> I hope it's true and that he never comes back, hopefully saving us from another few inevitable shitty promos and matches.


 
Do cena fans have the right to say that? Have you heard the shit promos your mere mortal has hit out with? John cena will never ever hit with promos as good as the rock or even matches as good as the rock.

However thanks for giving me a giggle over your remarks.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

> One talent has reported that all of the respect than Punk gained for the Rock over this recent run has been completely thrown out of the window.


:lmao :lmao Yep, this shit is REALLY falling apart now. Dirtsheets got too excited and showed their hand.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Tiago said:


> Guys if you have WrestleMania DVRd you CAN listen to some of the conversation between Rock and Cena over Cena´s music! Cena sais "Thanks... Thanks... You´ve always been nice, you´ve always been respectful..." and then I can only make out Cena saying something about California... Im not making this up... listen to it with headphones like I did maybe one of you can listen to it a bit more clearer.


All i hear was boooo000000000


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks like the rock's whisky/brandy he tweeted about was DAMN REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> This just in.


boooooo


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Rock doesn't follow anybody on Twitter.

Didn't he follow John Cena and WWE at one point????


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The best thing he's ever done since coming back.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I love the dirt sheets. Such complete and utter nonsense but you have to hand it to them, they're entertaining at the very least. 

:lmao at Rock sending a taped promo for them to air at the end of the show explaining himself. 

I'm going to bed now but I'm looking forward to the fucking shit storm that will no doubt have erupted when I watch the show tomorrow. 

:rock4


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So he's gonna be live via sattelite because he got pissed up on tequila?

MY HERO


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> This just in.


I really hope this isn't real. I don't want to wait 3 fuckin' hours to see a taped promo.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Choke2Death said:


> This just in.


I just went on LOP and this is nowhere to be found 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking over all the responses like

:durant3


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

Why the fuck would Rock turn up to Raw if he left because of last nights ending? Surely he wouldn't turn up in the first place or have sorted it out last night....


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL Lordsofpain!!

Phone call.... through the mail..... classic!!


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

There is said to be absolute panic at RAW this afternoon. Tonight's show was scheduled to build to a segment where Brock Lesnar beat up The Rock to set up a WrestleMania XXX main event. 

The Rock is not at RAW and word going around is he went home. Vince McMahon and WWE writers and producers are busy re-doing the show and apparently the angle has been nixed.

Nobody knows any details as to what happened past that. The belief now is that Rock won't be appearing tonight.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

Reminds me of that Virginia Tech shooter sending tapes to CBS


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Serpent01 said:


> *Report:* *The Rock Missing RAW “Definitely Not a Creative Issue”*
> 
> 
> 
> http://wrestlechat.net/report-the-r...date-on-major-angle-planned-for-cena-tonight/


most likely the case


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

The Rock walking out > Wrestlemania

All these reports...:lmao


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Im fully prepared for no mention of this whatsoever on Raw. I suggest you all do the same.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> This just in.


HOLY SHIT! HOLLYWOOD ROCK INCOMING! :mark:

On the Punk thing, if it's true, we know Punk won't keep it to himself for long and we'll hear it from his own mouth.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

35 page pages too much.

Punk's being mentioned? Can someone give me cliff notes.

I've got

- ROCK WALKED OUT
?
?
?
- Rock's maybe sending a taped promo.

CHAOS. What's happened?


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Almost started to believe the Rock will end up being the leader of The Shield, figured this was a work...but with the reports of an injury, who knows.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

there is nothing about punk being angry on pwinsider


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This has already been more exciting than WrestleMania :kobe3


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

x78 said:


>


Wait, so The Rock was an alien all along?
:argh:


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Real Deal said:


> Almost started to believe the Rock will end up being the leader of The Shield, figured this was a work...but with the reports of an injury, who knows.


sup?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> LOL Lordsofpain!!
> 
> Phone call.... through the mail..... classic!!


It was a fake post


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

you know its a sad state of affairs when dirtsheets and bs rumours will most likely be responsible for a boost in tv ratings rather than your actual talent...


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

The Rock must be really upset about losing CM Punk's respect


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Rock walks out on WWE*



The Man in Black said:


> Im fully prepared for no mention of this whatsoever on Raw. I suggest you all do the same.


I am prepared for both that happening, or the Rock opening the show having been backstage the entire time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Much more suitable thread title.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

I had no interest in watching RAW tonight but I am tuning in now.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> This has already been more exciting than WrestleMania :kobe3


Rock should leave more often :rock


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Rock walks out on WWE*



DwayneAustin said:


> This has already been more exciting than WrestleMania :kobe3


I'll second that. Even if the whole thing is BS.

Look around the site. The dumbest(seemingly) of us can come up with better storylines than whoever writes for WWE. Where do they get their "braintrust"? Failed sitcom writers?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TheFranticJane said:


> Wait, so The Rock was an alien all along?
> :argh:


:russo


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Think this is so appropriate to all the rock marks who regurgitated this picture after Punk was beaten by taker good riddance fuck nuts


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

Attitude Era is BACK!!!!
:lmao


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

stop posting fake reports!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Faraday said:


> 35 page pages too much.
> 
> Punk's being mentioned? Can someone give me cliff notes.
> 
> ...


Reports Rocked walked off despite being schdeuled to appear.... nothing nothing nothing, reports its due to an injury.. nothing nothing nothing...


thats the rumours so far, the tape one and punk is bollox nothing on pwi or lords of pain about it, troll guy.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have no idea whats going on but this shit storm makes me want to tune in to Raw for once.


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

There's nothing about Punk being pissed on PWI either.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The Rock realized he killed wrestling when he got pinned by Cena and raised his hands.


----------



## SS07 (Feb 19, 2013)

JoseBxNYC said:


> The Rock realized he killed wrestling when he got pinned by Cena and raised his hands.


:clap


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

its probably an injury fellas, dont get your titties in a knot


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Fucking hilarious.


:lmao

fitting


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> The Rock realized he killed wrestling when he got pinned by Cena and raised his hands.


The Rock has redeemed himself.

:rock


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Roid running away from the action like a CHUMP again. Not surprised.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

rickyboy123 said:


> its probably an injury fellas, dont get your titties in a knot


Sheamus?


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

25 minutes till RAW.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

If somebody gets injured, that means they can never do anything on television...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> :rock3


As to the caption I think it's when WWE "jumped the Shark". Next they'll replace CM Punk with Ted McGinley and the downfall begins.


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Sheamus?


now hold on a minute FELLA...


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol...after everyone theyve fucked over..they deserve it. And the Rock is an EXTREMELY intelligent man..if he did it, something must be majorly wrong in the McMahon camp. No matter..he'll address it on Twitter. He's got another movie or two coming..the Rock hides from no one.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Can't wait for CM Punk's view on the situation.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I would to after letting that troll cena win, rock should just keep doing hollywood


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I just figured it out! Rock lost his voice!






... and his smile. :rock3


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm going to laugh when The Rock kicks off Raw tonight :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the rock is doing a taped promo from home, so he cant get bet up by Brock Lesnar. I hope the rock never comes back


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

We already have the best 24 hours post WrestleMania of all time, and RAW hasn't even started yet :lmao


----------



## TylerG (Apr 6, 2013)

JoseBxNYC said:


> The Rock realized he killed wrestling when he got pinned by Cena and raised his hands.


This is so right. When I saw The Rock loss to Cena, let alone hug him, I felt betrayed... Seriously though, I'd expect different from The Rock and too some degree he killed the interest I have in today's WWE. I honestly stop watching WWE for the most part in about 2009, and I only started watching it again in 2011 when The Rock returned, and CM Punk got big, Lesnar, HHH, and literally, I feel all that has gone too waste, especially Rock.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Just heard. The Rock was apparently offended back stage, as somebody criticized the performance.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> So the rock is doing a taped promo from home, so he cant get bet up by Brock Lesnar. I hope the rock never comes back


The source is fake dude. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> So the rock is doing a taped promo from home, so he cant get bet up by Brock Lesnar. I hope the rock never comes back


I always said Rock vs this Brock would be lame because he would never want to take the beating John Cena did.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Idk, Im leaning towards "injury" reports. Thats the only thing that makes sense. 

Rock has a minor injury and wants to get it checked out by his doctor, he leaves and WWE/Vince shits their pants because now those lazy bastards have to rewrite a show and the place gets chaotic. 

^^ That sounds something that is plausible.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

hardysno1fan said:


> Just heard. The Rock was apparently offended back stage, as somebody criticized the performance.


unk2 :ziggler1


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I must say :clap :clap :clap :clap is becoming hella overused.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit is crazy.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

I'm literally in a world of my own here. I could do nothing but masturbate
Imagine if all this is true. What a damn storyline!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

hardysno1fan said:


> Just heard. The Rock was apparently offended back stage, as somebody criticized the performance.


Makes the most sense.

Mcmahon: Why didn't you grab Cena's arm?! GOD DAMN IT! WHY DIDN'T YOU GRAB CENA'S ARM!? :vince4


----------



## Italiannyc (Apr 7, 2013)

Pretty obvious what happened..

From beating the best in the business to saluting John Cena..

Seriously though. Did the entire backstage realize that the one thing nobody wanted to see was them hugging or doing that kinda happy happy crap at the end. I can deal with Cena winning, but making the rock shake his hand and having CENA raise his arm was quite the annoyance


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

When does the next shitty movie begin?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> unk2 :ziggler2


It wasn't exactly good though, to be fair. Didn't know Dwayne was so sensitive.

Anyway I am stealing your sig.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome22 said:


> Makes the most sense.
> 
> Mcmahon: Why didn't you grab Cena's arm?! GOD DAMN IT! WHY DIDN'T YOU GRAB CENA'S ARM!? :vince4


Heh. Vince wanted a full kiss between Cena and Rock, complete with tongue.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

SheamusRKO said:


> I'm literally in a world of my own here. I could do nothing but masturbate
> Imagine if all this is true. What a damn storyline!


You really need to get out more.. :


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

FoxyRoxy said:


> Rock did look legit disappointed last night..:


Does the Academy recognise Wrestlemania? Rocky for the Oscar!


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Thread of the year candidate


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

LMAOOOOOOO this is freakin comedy...I doubt that it's true but Im still hoping it is just cause they deserve it for that wack ass show yesterday. But Im pretty sure he's there or it's storyline


----------



## koum0006 (Apr 8, 2013)

If I hugged Cena and completely destroyed my character I would skip Raw as well. Shield to triple power bomb Cena tonight.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Rock walks out on WWE*



Belisarius said:


> Im quiet surprised that nobody guessed it right, why the Rock walked out on WWE. Have you watched the show until the end, when he started kissing his relatives? First he kissed an older woman. Michael Cole says it's his grandmother. Than he kisses his mother, which Michael Cole gets it correct again. Than he kisses the woman on the lips and Michael Cole says its his daughter. LOL


:kobe

Well, based on the reaction of the Rock at the end of the PPV you could clearly see how disgusted and disappointed he is. The legend who was part of the biggest WrestleMania main events is part of this one where the crowd boos. He did everything to put John Cena over in his segments by telling how he respects him and how he's the only guy in the WWE who is worth as his opponent at WrestleMania, he even slowed down his promos to make it look like both are equal on the mic.
The problem is if you do everything to make somebody look good there is a danger that you could tarnish your own legacy.
There are many Rock fans who were disgusted by their favourite wrestler because he hugged Cena at the end of the show and The Rock knows that very well and he also knows very well that he doesn't need this shit. He is not Ric Flair, he has enough money. He doesn't need more WWE titles to achieve legends status and he knows that the WWE creative are a bunch of incompetent losers who never heard of long-term booking so it means nothing for the company and future storylines who wins a match.
The Rock has nothing to gain and everything to lose, so I think it's a mistake that he came back. It's great having The Rock back in WWE but sadly we have no Austin, Goldberg, Hogan and Angle or Triple H, Undertaker and Foley as full time wrestlers in the company anymore so it's sad watching The Rock dealing with these losers and making himself look bad to make others look good. I think he realized that at the PPV


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

bw281 said:


> When does the next shitty movie begin?


Tooth Fairy 2: Pointy Shoes to Asses


----------



## Italiannyc (Apr 7, 2013)

Rocky pulling a Bret Hart.. But the right way.. He dropped the title

" Career Suicide "


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> It wasn't exactly good though, to be fair. Didn't know Dwayne was so sensitive.
> 
> Anyway I am stealing your sig.












Get your own sig son.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Rocky has a leg injury that's why he's not on Raw.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

I thought Rock pulled a leg muscle 10 minutes before the match ended, he started limping for a second.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> I must say :clap :clap :clap :clap is becoming hella overused.


:clap


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd imagine if there has been a rewrite to make up some completely new stuff to replace whatever Rock was doing, then there wasn't enough time to learn dem lines, so expect the guys who don't need to learn lines to be most involved in the major angles tonight, extra Punk and Cena mic time.


----------



## SS07 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

ShadowCat said:


> Can't wait for CM Punk's view on the situation.


He'll badmouth Rock then kiss his ass when he comes back like he always does 

because Semen Spunk is a pussy bitch


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> RyanClarkWZ
> Nobody backstage at RAW has heard about a Rock injury. Could be an excuse. Something big went down ... working on it. Check the sites often.


the guy who started this mess.


----------



## Italiannyc (Apr 7, 2013)

JY57 said:


> the guy who started this mess.


Ryan Clark from Wrestlezone? He doesn't post BS.

Justin Labar on the other hand..


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello to all,long time lurker first time poster.
Something did seen off last night with not just his body language which you could attribute selling the loss but his family seemed very upset..who knows maybe plans were changed last minute


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

The "injury" reports were bull. I knew it.



> RyanClark ‏@RyanClarkWZR
> Nobody backstage at RAW has heard about a Rock injury. Could be an excuse. Something big went down ... working on it. Check the sites often.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Guess well all find out soon enough


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

kregnaz said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> This is just so fucking terrible, it's awesome, dirtshit at it's finest


The Examiner isn't a dirtsheet. This is just a case of person who probably doesn't watch or only watches a little bit of wrestling.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys know wrestling is fake right? this is just part of the angle...just wow.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Shit like this is why I love wrestling :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

What if the rock kill himself?


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Imagine if the fans turn on Rock........Heel Hollywood Rock again!


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> You guys know wrestling is fake right? this is just part of the angle...just wow.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Dave Meltzer, who broke the news of The Rock missing tonight’s Raw posted the following update on the F4WOnline message board:
> 
> “Definitely not a creative issue. Everything they were planning tonight was right from his mouth and laid out by him to creative, not the other way around. He was the one who told Brock the angle and Brock was more than fine with it. Don’t know the severity of the injury. Don’t want to speculate more until I hear more.
> 
> Cena thing taken down over a miscommunication on my part, will put it back up. Still happening as best I know.”


http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...es/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Bossdude said:


> He'll badmouth Rock then kiss his ass when he comes back like he always does
> 
> because Semen Spunk is a pussy bitch


semen spunk how clever of you. punk kisses no mans ass.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Nimbus said:


> You guys know wrestling is fake right? this is just part of the angle...just wow.


You do know real things can happen in wrestling though, right?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> You guys know wrestling is fake right? this is just part of the angle...just wow.


:hayden3


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I know this whole thing is exciting, but stop getting your hopes up guys. I'm sure Vince is thinking of a way to disappoint us all as we speak. :vince


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> You really need to get out more.. :


I didn't masturbate due to the potential storyline. I literally just stopped doing my English homework and masturbated a little, I didn't know what else to do. This whole rocky thing has gone straight to my head.













:snrub


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


>


I'm choking at this. His face makes it funnier than it should be.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

LMFAO OMFG This is a legendary night. I really can't wait to see this unravel, everything is clearly guess-work atm but the truth will come out and it will be shocking i'm sure.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Russo's wanking himself silly somewhere right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> You guys know wrestling is fake right? this is just part of the angle...just wow.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvTNyKIGXiI


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:hmm: shit is getting real. Such as shame that this is the most exciting thing to come outta the Mania season


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Seriously the rock is fucking awesome, he does everything in a BOSS way 

Yet another Attitude star that no-shows the RAW after mania 

Atitod Pls :rock :austin


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> You guys know wrestling is fake right? this is just part of the angle...just wow.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JY57 said:


> the guy who started this mess.


I can't believe Rock would get injured in the same match against the same opponent two years in a Row. I think it's an excuse to cover up the real problem.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

lol at Rock leaving to the Mania song "I'm Coming Home"...Tell the world i'm coming home!"


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock *
In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..

What a load of shit. :lol


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 8s

In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..

Just tweeted by The Rock


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> You guys know wrestling is fake right? this is just part of the angle...just wow.


Yes WWE is now using random mews websites to promote their new storyline.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

wwe have leaked this on purpose they no mania was crap and they new alot were not going to tune in for tonight. no returning star. ok we have crap to eork with due to our shit booking. mania was shit we need a fix. hey vince why dont we leak that the rock has quit. then everyone will tune in to see were this goes. 

fucking ploy


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Almost 100 pages for that? According to the reports he was injured in the match against Cena and probably couldn't perform in front of the live crowd with what they had planned for him in this angle with Lesnar. He will probably clarify it later on his twitter.

Edit - Here it is:


> In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL the injury is true. :lol


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> You guys know wrestling is fake right? this is just part of the angle...*just wow.*


I guarantee you, everybody in this discussion said this exact same thing after reading your post.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> You guys know wrestling is fake right? this is just part of the angle...just wow.


Duhhhh...rasslin is fake? Thank you for telling me this as it saves me a lot of time. I guess that's why it's called World Wrestling ENTERTAINMENT, then?

Honestly, guys like you need to be put to sleep.....so watch a Cena match.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

ShadowCat said:


> semen spunk how clever of you. punk kisses no mans ass.


Steve Austin with his Bald ass says hi


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

[The_Game] said:


> maybe this is a storyline about how the rock couldnt handle failure. all before wrestlemania cena was like we'll see how the rock copes with failure. Whatever it is i think this is classic lol. Really looking forward to Raw


This is how i look at it. It's some storyline to do with how Rock reacted badly to the loss just like Cena did after last years Mania.

Highly doubt it's legit at all.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 39s
In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

SheamusRKO said:


> I didn't masturbate due to the potential storyline. I literally just stopped doing my English homework and masturbated a little, I didn't know what else to do. This whole rocky thing has gone straight to my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao wtf.. well I hope it cleared your mind.

EDIT: yay!! happy 100th page!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Injury confirmed


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

yeah he just posted on twitter


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

10 mins before Raw. Doesnt feel right. Nor does his tweet.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> TheRock
> In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..


-


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Rock's hurt, y'all. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh great


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Remember when Rock told me to go make him a Bologna Sandwich? Well lets just say, Shit hit the Fan- :HHH2


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

So it was because of an injury after all.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Wow, this is hilarious. I truly can't stop laughing. This is almost as good as Bully Ray's title win.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, leg injury can make talking difficult. it's why all people in wheelchairs are mute too..JTC!

(JTC= Jesus Tapdancing Christ)


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Just woke up, just an injury then?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Pussy.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

100Page.in one nigt


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Smoogle said:


>


Lmfao, Repped.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sitll dont understand why he didnt tell anyone in the company though


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

Awesome22 said:


> Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 39s
> In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know.


That dumbass spelled abductor wrong.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rock looks like such a fucking pussy right now. :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lmao, this has been so entertaining this far.

And :lmao @ the amount of people who fell for that report I posted.


----------



## @Dance4Gato (Apr 8, 2013)

Rocky has left the Building


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Great.

3 years of this shit and it ends on injury.

Awesome. Hope Rock's okay but.. yeah..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't believe him :rock


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

@TheRock 4m
In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..
Details


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> *Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock *
> In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..
> 
> What a load of shit. :lol


load of shit?
do you know that he is actually a known celebrity? so if he isn't injured everyone will know!


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

This is the least entertaining outcome of all this :/ 

However I will say his tweet seems a little off, not very Rock-like. Maybe its the omission of 100 hash tags. :rock4


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Injury LOL fuck this company.

ACES & EIGHTS!


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Can somebody tell me why people are getting excited? So Rock doesn't wanna come on Raw... We get those weeks how many times a year? 42?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Sitll dont understand why he didnt tell anyone in the company though


This injury stuff is damage control, just my guess.


----------



## Chas1989 (Mar 25, 2013)

Why did he not tell WWE? Or is the backstage chaos complete bullshit?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Rock walked out on WWE, and didn't even have the balls to truly walk out on WWE :lmao


----------



## d0thack (Mar 6, 2013)

I wonder if he was Walking Tall...

whomp whomp whomp... :argh:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

https://twitter.com/search?q=dwayne john&src=typd

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 5m
In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..


Oh man he hurt himself, but spelled something wrong  Ah well, Wtf is gonna happen! 5 mins people.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a load of shit, Rock. :lmao


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like Vince has hacked Rock's twitter account, shame he can't spell


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> *Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock *
> In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..
> 
> What a load of shit. :lol


Definitely BS. He would've told Vince and company about it. More lies from The Fake One.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

injury it is then? looks like there expecting him to wrestle tonight, CM Punk has been injured for months now and still gets in the ring i dont know why dwayne can't take a leaf out of his book and fight it off.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Pretty convient two years in a row 

:rock3


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> JustinLaBar:
> Justin Roberts Just announced to crowd rock suffered severe abdominal tear at mania and won't be here tonight #RAW


-


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

His tweet is so unlike the norm. 10 mins before Raw, I have a feeling someones forced him to post it last minute.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

So he says "the show must go" 10 mins before Raw starts. Interesting.


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 6m

In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..
Expand 

from twitter


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

StraightEdge91 said:


> That dumbass spelled abductor wrong.


You're the dumbass. The adductor is also a muscle.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

DatKidMog said:


> https://twitter.com/search?q=dwayne john&src=typd
> 
> Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 5m
> In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..
> ...


What did he spell wrong? There are several adductor muscles: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adductor


----------



## Nasul (Dec 2, 2012)

https://twitter.com/TheRock he didn't tweet anything


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> TheRock
> It's all about #JustBringIt. WWE Universe THANK YOU for all the love & well wishes. Means everything to me. #LeaveItAllInTheRing


-


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

and another tweet from the great one

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 1m

..It's all about #JustBringIt. WWE Universe THANK YOU for all the love & well wishes. Means everything to me. #LeaveItAllInTheRing


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

ShadowCat said:


> injury it is then? looks like there expecting him to wrestle tonight, CM Punk has been injured for months now and still gets in the ring i dont know why dwayne can't take a leaf out of his book and fight it off.


He has a big budget movie too film aint nobody got time to suck it up for you lames that complain all the time about him being their anyways


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

And the plot thickens. This has been fantastic


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

ShadowCat said:


> injury it is then? looks like there expecting him to wrestle tonight, CM Punk has been injured for months now and still gets in the ring i dont know why dwayne can't take a leaf out of his book and fight it off.


He tore it OFF THE BONE.


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> You're the dumbass. The adductor is also a muscle.


Well, obviously, I wasn't the only one who thought it was a spelling error. My mistake. You whore.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chas1989 said:


> Why did he not tell WWE? Or is the backstage chaos complete bullshit?


Could be. Regardless of whether he told them or not (and I'd have to think he told SOMEONE), if there were plans for him tonight then it would've been chaotic regardless. The bullshit probably comes from the sheets stating there's a ton of heat on him and stuff like that.


----------



## anorir (Jun 28, 2011)

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 8 min

In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 1 min

..It's all about #JustBringIt. WWE Universe THANK YOU for all the love & well wishes. Means everything to me. #LeaveItAllInTheRing

https://twitter.com/TheRock/with_replies


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

It's official, he won't be on raw.


----------



## Chas1989 (Mar 25, 2013)

Great idea for WWE to announce Rock's injury before Raw, i'm sure that hyped the crowd up....


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Nasul said:


> https://twitter.com/TheRock he didn't tweet anything


He's tweeted twice already.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Got to be more to it? Seems like a ridiculous lack of communication


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

funny how he's announced it 10 minutes before the show when he's had the whole day to do it, I smell bs


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well we are going to find out in about 20 seconds


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

WE GO HERE!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow...That Brock/Rock angle to set up the WM30 match sounded amazing. Sucks that it isn't happening tonight.

Instead, more Cena garbage. fpalm.....


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ITS NO SHOWTIME :rock


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

You don't raise both arms if you have an abdominal tear that shit is painful.
He did the right arm salute and raised his left arm with cena.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

im not sure how a man could actually walk after tearing the abdominal and one of the adductor muscles OFF THE BONE (the pelvis, i assume he means as that is wear the two muscle groups qare closest)


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

StraightEdge91 said:


> Well, obviously, I wasn't the only one who thought it was a spelling error. My mistake. You whore.


Well see you've learned something throughout this thread now haven't you? :clap Cunt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Unbelievable if he got hurt two years in a row in the same match against the same opponent WOW!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Even if the injury story is real, it just proves what a huge pussy Rock is. Vince took a F5 with a broken hip, he didn't run home like a little girl.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The Brown Horatio said:


> funny how he's announced it 10 minutes before the show when he's had the whole day to do it, I smell bs


lol.. Vince has definitely hacked his id.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock:


> ..It's all about #JustBringIt. WWE Universe THANK YOU for all the love & well wishes. Means everything to me. #LeaveItAllInTheRing


I hope it's not serious, speedy recovery. That just shows how much he risks in the ring when he has a movie to film in just a few weeks.

All the reports on "panic" backstage or whatever are probably BS.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't buy it. Injured? Fuck off.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> You don't raise both arms if you have an abdominal tear that shit is painful.
> He did the right arm salute and raised his left arm with cena.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Maybe the act of raising Cena's arm viciously tore his abdominal muscles when he tried to prevent himself from vomiting? Just a theory.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Those restholds must have taken a great toll on his abdomen and adductor muscles unk2


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Well see you've learned something throughout this thread now haven't you? :clap Cunt.


No. I haven't. Thanks for the entertainment though :


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Crowd booed Rock's pic. lol


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Welp that answers it!!!!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like BS to me


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the champ is here!!!!!! *rolls eyes*
Now we get to hear the smug cena say how he over came all odds but roughing it the past year not having the title and headlining all those PPVs


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> He's tweeted twice already.


Not when the guy posted that.

Rock is definitely lying. He's full of shit. He wouldn't be able to walk if he truly tore those muscles, but he walked off of the stage fine and didn't show any signs of pain. If he actually injured himself to that extent, he would not have been able to walk, raise his arms, raise Cena's arms, and leave under his own power.

Dwayne is full of shit, you all got played.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That's a fucking fake injury. 

He fucking left and they are trying to cover it up.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Shaddw said:


> Those restholds must have taken a great toll on his abdomen and adductor muscles unk2


This. It's total Bs


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't believe a word about Rock being injured. Much more to the story. Bullshit.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Sounds like bullshit.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

Amazing. This thread is averaging one page per minute...I've been clicking on the last page for ~10mins skimming, clicking the new 'last page' and another one pops up. This forum really is the undisputed community of wrestling!


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Fair play to Rocky... hope he has a speedy recovery...


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Surely after every match in a wwe ring they have some sort of physical backstage much like in real sporting fights like Boxing and MMA. If he was injured and they do check over there talents backstage, they'd have known.

I swear this is all storyline to make Rock look like he's reacted badly to the loss.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

BOOORINNGGG


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

> Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 4mIn the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..


Get better...for the sake of all that is right


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao I'll admit, the heel turn dig was funny. Good one, John.


----------



## Mr. Giraffe (Feb 12, 2013)

SOSheamus said:


> Surely after every match in a wwe ring they have some sort of physical backstage much like in real sporting fights like Boxing and MMA. If he was injured and they do check over there talents backstage, they'd have known.
> 
> I swear this is all storyline to make Rock look like he's reacted badly to the loss.


Rock/Cena III at WrestleMania 30: Rock's Road to Redemption :lmao


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Maybe the act of raising Cena's arm viciously tore his abdominal muscles when he tried to prevent himself from vomiting? Just a theory.


This sounds about right.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Crowd obviously pissed rock's not there, i'd be too.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Is it just me or has this thread slowed down?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Dam that sucks i hope he gets better soon 

You will be missed tonight GOAT!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> Crowd obviously pissed rock's not there, i'd be too.


Booed him hard, and bullshit chants.

Damn Rock.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Get well soon Rocky*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not surprised. He never shows his face on Raw anyway. Now he has a reason to not show up, he lost his candy ass to bowl of fruity pebbles. :cena3


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

The big ending???


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Just realised I was on the wrong thread.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

What's the boulder doing in the impact zone!?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

zxLegionxz said:


> Dam that sucks i hope he gets better soon
> 
> You will be missed tonight GOAT!!


I just hope the filming of Hercules is not in jeopardy for him. He was pretty excited for it. Shows the huge risk he takes everytime he's in the ring. Speedy recovery and thank you Rock, that's all I have to say.


----------



## joker1524 (Nov 22, 2011)

So cena and the wwe have made rocky heel since he too is getting boos now rofl


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

its an obvious cover up...why would he say 10 mins before RAW? 

If so i can respect the rock for not airing dirty laundry in public


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol at everyone who thinks Rock is legit injured. 

WWE would be dramatizing the fuck out of this if it were true, but it was just a throwaway line at the beginning of the show.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cue the whiny little bitchy internet smarks saying Rock doesn't care about the business.

He's injured you fucktards!

Seriously, he puts his future in wrestling and film both in jeopardy and you still bitch! You all should be ashamed of yourselves. 

Thank you Rock for all you've done and get well soon!


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

WWETopTen said:


> Thank you Rock for all you've done and get well soon!


No problem mate, cheers for the support.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone that actually believes this injury bullshit report is a moron or still believes that kaybabe exists.

If Dwayne Johnson was really injured the movie studios would be suing the ever loving fuck out of Vince right now.


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

The alleged planned Lesnar/Rock WMXXX main event is seriously disturbing


----------



## betfairhornets (Feb 20, 2012)

They announced before raw rock has torn his abdominal muscle in his stomach in other words they have pissed him off bad last night and he's walked out fair play to the rock


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

He was injuierd so he went home?
He could not of stayed and talked? if it was that bad then how the hell did he finish the match?

something is up


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

We will know in the next couple of weeks what the fuck is going on with The Rock.

Would love to see him at the end of RAW to cost Cena the match.

DAT HEEL TURN :rock


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Lol, why do you people WANT to believe rock walked out? if he walked out why would he and WWE run with a "lie" like getting a fairly serious injury? Just because he didn't tweet it or show it right away doesn't mean he didn't get injured, he tweeted he tore his hamstring at 28 a while after the match.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> We will know in the next couple of weeks what the fuck is going on with The Rock.
> 
> Would love to see him at the end of RAW to cost Cena the match.
> 
> DAT HEEL TURN :rock


How would it work though.

It would just scream desperation for people to get behind Cena so they would go with a heel Rock, but shit if he goes back to this










Man.

They can just go all out and run with it, what the hell. Have him be delusional and say he was playing us all along. People already have it burned in their heads hes all Hollywood and money, doesn't care, so just run with it. Have him call out all the people whiny about the part time and taking the spotlight. People want to believe that shit so much I'd say let em go at it.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> Lol, why do you people WANT to believe rock walked out? if he walked out why would he and WWE run with a "lie" like getting a fairly serious injury? Just because he didn't tweet it or show it right away doesn't mean he didn't get injured, he tweeted he tore his hamstring at 28 a while after the match.


Do you find it odd that Rock only posted news about this just 10 minutes before Raw was about to start while we heard about Rock not being there hours ago.

Somethings not right, I'm sorry it just doesn't add up.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> How would it work though.
> 
> It would just scream desperation for people to get behind Cena so they would go with a heel Rock, but shit if he goes back to this
> 
> ...


I feel for Rock, Cena is allowed to be anything I mean, one day he's Mr PG, another a heelish troll. Rock doesn't have that luxury.

Turn Rock heel so we can have The Rock we all love and know.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> Do you find it odd that Rock only posted news about this just 10 minutes before Raw was about to start while we heard about Rock not being there hours ago.
> 
> Somethings not right, I'm sorry it just doesn't add up.


Probably just wanted to clarify something. Even so that still doesn't explain why he would promote RAW if he wanted to walk out.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

If Rock walked out, not only would WWE announce it, they'd do everything they could to verbally bury him like they did with Austin in 2002.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> Probably just wanted to clarify something. Even so that still doesn't explain why he would promote RAW if he wanted to walk out.


He didn't, he just thanked his fans and the WWE Universe.

Time will tell.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> Probably just wanted to clarify something. Even so that still doesn't explain why he would promote RAW if he wanted to walk out.


the denial is strong with this one....


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

He'll be back for the "3rd in a lifetime" match with Cena :troll


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Eddie Ray said:


> the denial is strong with this one....


and you readily accepted this story as truth, so which one is worse here?


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Rayfu said:


> He was injuierd so he went home?
> He could not of stayed and talked? if it was that bad then how the hell did he finish the match?
> 
> something is up


How did he finish the match? Never heard of that thing called Adrenaline? Believe it or not, it can actually mask the pain from injuries until it wears off.

Of course, there is a possibility that something is up. It's equally possible that Rock decided to go and rest up from his injury. I'd imagine that a tweaked abdominal could make moving into the ring very painful, and with the way Rock talks could even make that uncomfortable.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> the denial is strong with this one....


so if you and the other punk marks know the truth can you tell us why a huge movie star would lie about an injury? people will know if it is legit or not when he start to appear on public to promote his coming movie pain and gain


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Hordriss said:


> How did he finish the match? Never heard of that thing called Adrenaline? Believe it or not, it can actually mask the pain from injuries until it wears off.
> 
> Of course, there is a possibility that something is up. It's equally possible that Rock decided to go and rest up from his injury. I'd imagine that a tweaked abdominal could make moving into the ring very painful, and with the way Rock talks could even make that uncomfortable.


I've heard of it, but when you tear something like that? in a middle of a match then ben over to hug plenty of people 

willing do things that hurt it?

Adreanline can keep you going but it dont mask the pain, or rather wont mask the rection, he wont feel it but if he has a broken leg he is not walking, IU.e he tore his abdomen, he aint fucking lifitng\bending, which he did plenty of times.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Not buying it.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't get WWE fans. Here you have one of the greatest wrestlers of all time, one of the best wrestlers of one of the best eras in wrestling history, and you guys are disrespecting him and saying crap like "I hope he never comes back." You are talking about THE ROCK, okay? I would think the name alone would generate a feeling of appreciation from WWE fans.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

it is because the people on here are not old enough to remember what the rock did in the attitude era


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

I call absolute BULL****. 

This is SO random that it's completely left field. Anyone who knows any thing about the rock; love or hate him, he has had NO issue with putting people over AT ALL. I highly doubt he would walk out on Raw or not show up unless it was something very very very serious. This screams work IMO at the absolute worst, and if not than it's just plan bs. Rock ain't like Austin who factually did this 11 1/2 years ago. 

Funny thing is; If Rock does this (doubt it), IWC will lynch him, while excusing Austin who did it 11 1/2 years ago and didn't put anyone over at all once he was a top face.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Do you find it odd that Rock only posted news about this just 10 minutes before Raw was about to start while we heard about Rock not being there hours ago.
> 
> Somethings not right, I'm sorry it just doesn't add up.


It all adds up.

Mark Henry beats Ryback which is something nobody predicted. Rumors pop up of a Brock Rock altercation. Well we had this cool storyline planned but darn it he got injured.

I think it's obvious what's going on. This is exactly how they booked it from the start. Rock loses to Cena and leaves. They just couldn't tell you that because it would hurt their buy rate.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

> In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..


https://mobile.twitter.com/TheRock/status/321409581173571584?p=v


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

the fox said:


> so if you and the other punk marks know the truth can you tell us why a huge movie star would lie about an injury? people will know if it is legit or not when he start to appear on public to promote his coming movie pain and gain


and this has what exactly to do with me being a punk fan?

i just think something is up, rock was my biggest idol growing up


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

ryzombie619 said:


> I don't get WWE fans. Here you have one of the greatest wrestlers of all time, one of the best wrestlers of one of the best eras in wrestling history, and you guys are disrespecting him and saying crap like "I hope he never comes back." You are talking about THE ROCK, okay? I would think the name alone would generate a feeling of appreciation from WWE fans.


Amen brother! It's bullshit like this that reminds me why I hate most wrestling fans, especially bitchy little internet smarks.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

congrats for posting it for the 29483094583094830948 millionth time


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i guess if this rumor is true, henry is a backup in place of rock at ER.

and if hes injured, i mean not telling them rock wouldnt be at raw before the show is sneaky but smart, if they were to tell them beforehand people might not have shown up.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

ryzombie619 said:


> I don't get WWE fans. Here you have one of the greatest wrestlers of all time, one of the best wrestlers of one of the best eras in wrestling history, and you guys are disrespecting him and saying crap like "I hope he never comes back." You are talking about THE ROCK, okay? I would think the name alone would generate a feeling of appreciation from WWE fans.


They don't know any better. besides, it's just the IWC man. It's really not that serious. Rock makes 15-20 milli a film, is one of the most loved wrestlers in history, and a pop culture icon that is bigger than wrestling. They're watching an ERA that openly acknowledges that it's not in the sames league as past eras. lol; of course they're gonna be resentful.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that Rock didn't like the fact that he had to do what he did last night, because he knew the crowd would completely shit all over it. He knew it was an extremely shitty way to end Wrestlemania, the expression on his face told me everything. I really don't see why he didn't just drop the title at Extreme Rules, what would have been so hard about that?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> It all adds up.
> 
> Mark Henry beats Ryback which is something nobody predicted. Rumors pop up of a Brock Rock altercation. Well we had this cool storyline planned but darn it he got injured.
> 
> I think it's obvious what's going on. This is exactly how they booked it from the start. Rock loses to Cena and leaves. They just couldn't tell you that because it would hurt their buy rate.


When you put it like this....oh god I'm so conflicted right now. 

:aries2


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

WWETopTen said:


> If Rock walked out, not only would WWE announce it, they'd do everything they could to verbally bury him like they did with Austin in 2002.


Except they didn't do it the night(s) he walked out. They waited it out.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

so has rock not showed up yet?


----------



## whyalwaysme? (Apr 9, 2013)

*Rock walk out*

I have heard that rock walked out? apparently vince changed who was going to win just before the match and the injury is just a cover as he walked out? whats going on can someone tell me.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

ryzombie619 said:


> I don't get WWE fans. Here you have one of the greatest wrestlers of all time, one of the best wrestlers of one of the best eras in wrestling history, and you guys are disrespecting him and saying crap like "I hope he never comes back." You are talking about THE ROCK, okay? I would think the name alone would generate a feeling of appreciation from WWE fans.


It's because he came back and disrespected all of us by jobbing to that piece of shit at mania.


----------



## Cheg (Jan 2, 2013)

B. [R] said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that Rock didn't like the fact that he had to do what he did last night, because he knew the crowd would completely shit all over it. He knew it was an extremely shitty way to end Wrestlemania, the expression on his face told me everything. I really don't see why he didn't just drop the title at Extreme Rules, what would have been so hard about that?


I got this impression too. Rocks face said "I dont want to do this guys... but I have to"

He was cringing on the inside.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

turns out rock actually legit injured


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

ryzombie619 said:


> I don't get WWE fans. Here you have one of the greatest wrestlers of all time, one of the best wrestlers of one of the best eras in wrestling history, and you guys are disrespecting him and saying crap like "I hope he never comes back." You are talking about THE ROCK, okay? I would think the name alone would generate a feeling of appreciation from WWE fans.


I like basketball, but I have no interest in watching Larry Bird play in 2013. Rock's time is over and he's not entertaining anymore.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tonight's show showed that the show doesn't need Rock to be a fucking blast. Tonight, everything seemed free, improvised, and incredible.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Shazayum said:


> Tonight's show showed that the show doesn't need Rock to be a fucking blast. Tonight, everything seemed free, improvised, and incredible.


You cant attribute that to The Rock, or specifically his absence. The crowd made tonights show! Also, Punk wasn't there, Lesnar wasn't there & HHH wasnt there.

You cant just turn around and say WWE dont need Rock now because they had onee good show - which happened to be the post WM show - where a handful of top stars didnt appear.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shazayum said:


> Tonight's show showed that the show doesn't need Rock to be a fucking blast. Tonight, everything seemed free, improvised, and incredible.


don't be stupid ok?The fans from everywhere in the world.
next week will be weak again.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Injured or not, WWE are covering up for him.

I wonder if 
The Undertaker presence 
Ziggler Cash in
Ryback heelish turn

Would have happened had The Rock not been there.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the strange thing about tonight was hearing that the rock is still #1 contender twice from michael cole


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

wrasslinsreal said:


> turns out rock actually legit injured


i still dont think so.. something was definately up, they would have known last night, but who gives fuck great RAW,


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

the fox said:


> the strange thing about tonight was hearing that the rock is still #1 contender twice from michael cole


he still has a re-match clause.


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

So this was all much ado about nothing? Rock's legit hurt and top WWE brass have known since last night? They just forgot to inform every single curtain jerker in the back with the e-mail address of wrestling "news" sites? How... expected. And what a shock that the IWC ran with it like there was some giant drama going on behind the scenes.

I'm sure if someone had just explained to Rock that all other RAWs, SmackDowns, & PPVs _for the next year_ have apparently been canceled, he would have toughed it out tonight. Silly him for thinking that there would be ample opportunity to hype up a Mania XXX match with Lesnar at some other point in the next 365 days (if that was ever even the plan, which it now looks like it wasn't). He should have totally jeopardized his livelihood for a single episode of a weekly cable TV show though. How selfish.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

It just doesn't add up.

If The Rock was that legit injured during his match there is no way he could have covered it up behind the curtain. He tore his ABDOMINAL muscles off the bone. That kind of injury is no joke. Reports said that The Rock left right after Mania last night which means either the report is BS and The Rock leave a notice to Vince before leaving or he just walked out. If The Rock starts filming Hercules as soon as possible then is obviously a BS report considering the fact that he has to be active for that role. Either way this just doesn't add up. Either way if Rock decided to walk out and be at Mania 30 next year is fine. He never had the obligation to come back and him wrestling at Extreme Rules was never necessary. I still think there will be a Rock/Lesnar segment at Extreme Rules to set up next year's main event.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FlyingElbow said:


> So this was all much ado about nothing? Rock's legit hurt and top WWE brass have known since last night? They just forgot to inform every single curtain jerker in the back with the e-mail address of wrestling "news" sites? How... expected. And what a shock that the IWC ran with it like there was some giant drama going on behind the scenes.


This honestly seems like this is how it went down. Rock thought he was hurt, informed some higher-ups he was leaving, and they just told the writers this afternoon "Rock's not coming, gotta rewrite." I don't think for a second that Rock wouldn't tell anyone he was leaving, especially if he felt like he had a reason. I think the sheets got ahold of the story and did what they do best: sensationalize.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> This honestly seems like this is how it went down. Rock thought he was hurt, informed some higher-ups he was leaving, and they just told the writers this afternoon "Rock's not coming, gotta rewrite." I don't think for a second that Rock wouldn't tell anyone he was leaving, especially if he felt like he had a reason. I think the sheets got ahold of the story and did what they do best: sensationalize.


Seems legit.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Gimpy said:


> I like basketball, but I have no interest in watching Larry Bird play in 2013. Rock's time is over and he's not entertaining anymore.


That's a terrible comparison. Larry Bird retired in 1992 after battling injuries for years, and is 56 years old right now. Rock retired in 2004 at the top of his game and only just turned 40.

A better comparison would be Michael Jordan coming back to play at 39 and 40 years of age back in the early 2000s. Any basketball fan with an opinion worth two fucks wanted to see that.



Shazayum said:


> i guess if this rumor is true, henry is a backup in place of rock at ER.
> 
> and if hes injured, i mean not telling them rock wouldnt be at raw before the show is sneaky but smart, if they were to tell them beforehand people might not have shown up.


I'm not sure Henry is actually a replacement. When everyone was talking about who Cena will be fueding with next, many of us thought Mark Henry would be a prime choice. Cena can fight matches against monsters like Mark Henry and have it actually be interesting and believable. Henry's also something different than what we've seen in the WWE title scene for the past year, so it was a no brainer.

If Ryback is being injected in right now though, then something might be up. It's too soon to put Ryback against him unless WWE has zero plans for the guy. He's obviously not going over already after the shit booking WWE's been giving him for months, and fact that Cena just won the title.

Cena's first two (possibly first three) opponents have no chance.


----------



## kingkongchundy (Apr 9, 2013)

Source: PWInsider
- The Rock's torn abductor and abdominal muscles injury is reportedly a legitimate injury. The story is that Rock left WrestleMania abruptly after learning of the injury. He immediately went home to get treatment because he has to film Hercules soon.

There was initially heat on The Rock because many within WWE were not aware of the injury. The heat is gone although there was grumbling among some wrestlers that if they can work hurt, Rock could have at least came out and done a promo. WWE was not informed of Rock's injury until well into this afternoon, causing mass re-writes to RAW and the chaos that comes along with it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Last year he tore his hamstring and this year his abdominal muscles. Both common steroid injuries.


----------



## kingkongchundy (Apr 9, 2013)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Last year he tore his hamstring and this year his abdominal muscles. Both common steroid injuries.


lets be real most wwe wrestlers use steroids


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Glad to hear that there was no walkout. Breathe easy people, the GOAT will be back soon enough.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

pagi said:


> Glad to hear that there was no walkout. Breathe easy people, the GOAT will be back soon enough.


Back to do nothing and then stink the place out live on PPV. Yay!


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

kingkongchundy said:


> Source: PWInsider
> - The Rock's torn abductor and abdominal muscles injury is reportedly a legitimate injury. The story is that Rock left WrestleMania abruptly after learning of the injury. He immediately went home to get treatment because he has to film Hercules soon.
> 
> *There was initially heat on The Rock because many within WWE were not aware of the injury. The heat is gone although there was grumbling among some wrestlers that if they can work hurt, Rock could have at least came out and done a promo.* WWE was not informed of Rock's injury until well into this afternoon, causing mass re-writes to RAW and the chaos that comes along with it.


The thing is, most WWE wrestlers are working with "downside guarantee" contracts, which means that if they don't wrestle (even if injured) they get a fraction of their contracts. Heck, after reading Jericho's 2nd book, I learned that Mania payouts are totally luck of the draw and based on what Vince "thinks" fans paid to see. Workers are basically at the mercy of Vince to pay them whatever he thinks they deserve. So guys saying, "well I work hurt, why can't he?" seems disingenuous to me, because the average WWE worker _has_ to work hurt or he gets next to nothing. This notion the IWC has that these *independent contractor* businessmen are doing it "for the love of the business/fans" is so ridiculous.

Absolutely nobody calls out the nature of WWE and how it forces guys to put their careers in jeopardy just so they can feed their families. No, they buy into some outdated territory "tough guy" nonsense about working hurt because that's what helps Vince the most. None of these fans actually care about the guys in the ring. What's worse, the actual _wrestlers_ buy into it because the old guys they respect tell them "that's how the business works... tough it out." If this was an actual sport people would be up in arms and WWE would be subject to exposes on ESPN 24/7, but "sports ENTERTAINMENT" flies under the radar. So Rock gets seriously hurt and everyone gets mad he's not putting his career (both film & wrestling) in jeopardy, but nobody questions a system that encourages/forces every other wrestler in the back to do that very thing. Rock has options, but what about the guy in the back working dark matches that _doesn't_?


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

... and I didn't miss Rock one bit tonight. If it's true that there were "massive rewrites" of the show because of his absence, well, maybe that's a tip to Vince and Creative that it's time to revisit their writing "process."


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

FlyingElbow said:


> The thing is, most WWE wrestlers are working with "downside guarantee" contracts, which means that if they don't wrestle (even if injured) they get a fraction of their contracts. Heck, after reading Jericho's 2nd book, I learned that Mania payouts are totally luck of the draw and based on what Vince "thinks" fans paid to see. Workers are basically at the mercy of Vince to pay them whatever he thinks they deserve. So guys saying, "well I work hurt, why can't he?" seems disingenuous to me, because the average WWE worker _has_ to work hurt or he gets next to nothing. This notion the IWC has that these *independent contractor* businessmen are doing it "for the love of the business/fans" is so ridiculous.
> 
> Absolutely nobody calls out the nature of WWE and how it forces guys to put their careers in jeopardy just so they can feed their families. No, they buy into some outdated territory "tough guy" nonsense about working hurt because that's what helps Vince the most. None of these fans actually care about the guys in the ring. What's worse, the actual _wrestlers_ buy into it because the old guys they respect tell them "that's how the business works... tough it out." If this was an actual sport people would be up in arms and WWE would be subject to exposes on ESPN 24/7, but "sports ENTERTAINMENT" flies under the radar. So Rock gets seriously hurt and everyone gets mad he's not putting his career (both film & wrestling) in jeopardy, but nobody questions a system that encourages/forces every other wrestler in the back to do that very thing. Rock has options, but what about the guy in the back working dark matches that _doesn't_?


Well also don't forget the inherent pressure of requesting time off. In legit sports, your position/prestige is (mostly, I don't know much about real sports) based on what you can do, but in WWE, your position is based on the booking team putting you in the Main Event. For example, if a wrestler who recently had a big push asks for time off, then that somewhat fizzles out the work they put into him, and they won't get their money back for the time spent pushing him (at least not soon). Also, their spot could be taken while their gone, which would hurt their career in the long run.



Macho Minion said:


> ... and I didn't miss Rock one bit tonight. If it's true that there were "massive rewrites" of the show because of his absence, well, maybe that's a tip to Vince and Creative that it's time to revisit their writing "process."


I think the show was as shitty as usual bar the Zigglar cash in. The Orton/Sheamus match was slow and dull, and the Main Event ended with a countout of all things. The crowd made that show work.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Rock vs Brock, Cena vs Taker, Ryback vs CM punk for the wwe title. Could that be the wrestlemania main events next year?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The crowd carried this show but once its evident Rock isnt there...there will be 1/2 empty arenas again. Doplh fucking Ziggler isnt gonna cut it and Cena is an abomination...he damn sure cant carry shit. Ryback vs Cena? LMAO. Raw is going right back in the gutter like it was pre Feb 2011.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Btw, CM Punk wasn't on Raw either after supposed injury.

But no shits given about that of course. Just The Rock because dirtsheets drama queened some bullshit about Rock pulling an Austin and not wanting to job to Brock Lesnar. . .even though there's no precedent for him being unprofessional, and fact that it makes no logical sense he would even do that.

I mean, how shitty would it be for The Rock's career to fight the former UFC world heavyweight champ and most watched UFC fighter in its history? Yeah, he totally walked out on that over some arm raising handshake shit. :argh:


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> Injured or not, WWE are covering up for him.
> 
> I wonder if
> The Undertaker presence
> ...


What the fuck does the Rock being there has to do with any of that bullshit? The Rock doesnt control booking..his name isnt McMahon. When they were burying Ziggler for weeks on end and against Cena, who's fault was that? You can play the turn the blind eye game but dont sound so incredibly stupid and devoid of logic.

[email protected] up for him...doesnt make any fucking sense. Stop letting 10 year olds sign up around here.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

kingkongchundy said:


> Source: PWInsider
> - The Rock's torn abductor and abdominal muscles injury is reportedly a legitimate injury. The story is that Rock left WrestleMania abruptly after learning of the injury. He immediately went home to get treatment because he has to film Hercules soon.
> 
> *There was initially heat on * The Rock because many within WWE were not aware of the injury. The heat is gone although there was grumbling among some wrestlers that if they can work hurt, Rock could have at least came out and done a promo. WWE was not informed of Rock's injury until well into this afternoon, causing mass re-writes to RAW and the chaos that comes along with it.


That sentence just ruins the article, its sounds like he's just learnt the term, it reads badly or in the wrong context i think, So it took them 24 hours to realise the guy in the opening segment of RAW was missing.. 

I still call bullshit.

Why MASS rewrites surely the Rock promo and Brock attack the had planned accounts for the opening or middle 15mins only? so bump it all forward and throw in a filler match somewhere..


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm honestly not surprised that the portion of the IWC populated with teenage boys can't wrap their heads around why an almost 41 year old man couldn't just "shake off" muscles _torn off the bone_ though. Seriously bro, just do some shots of Red Bull and you're good to go, right? It totally worked for that party I went to last night.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

rock is awesome for staying off raw because he is badly injured. a true role model. dont fuck yourself up and injure yourself further, because you dont fucking have to! and what difference would it of made, it was a hype show anyway.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

> There was initially heat on The Rock because many within WWE were not aware of the injury. The heat is gone although there was grumbling among *some wrestlers that if they can work hurt, Rock could have at least came out and done a promo.*


So the same Full Time wrestlers who've been blasting Rock for actually having a life & about taking their spot in Mania are running to dirtsheets mad about him not doing a promo while hurt. I'm not the Rock but, I'm sure he would respond with "GO FUCK YOURSELF":harden


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

FlyingElbow said:


> I'm honestly not surprised that the portion of the IWC populated with teenage boys can't wrap their heads around why an almost 41 year old man couldn't just "shake off" muscles _torn off the bone_ though. Seriously bro, just do some shots of Red Bull and you're good to go, right? It totally worked for that party I went to last night.


It's not that, its the idea he cant just "walk it off" but did 15 more mins of a match, bent over like 500 times durring that moment, showed no pain, no response, which there would be one, just like a broken leg, even if you cant feel pain your not walking on it.

If he could go on a full fledge match with cena complate with twisting his body and then some there is no way it can be a "he is old he cant just walk it off" cause thats what he did durring the match


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> It's not that, its the idea he cant just "walk it off" but did 15 more mins of a match, bent over like 500 times durring that moment, showed no pain, no response, which there would be one, just like a broken leg, even if you cant feel pain your not walking on it.
> 
> If he could go on a full fledge match with cena complate with twisting his body and then some there is no way it can be a "he is old he cant just walk it off" cause thats what he did durring the match


Dude, you just got to wrap your head around a dude jacked up on adrenaline and desperate to finish what he started years ago _did something_. It's not a massive conspiracy, it's life.

An almost 41 year old man woke up today and he couldn't do anymore and that's LIFE. Like, REAL life. As in, the actual world we live in, not some bizarre wrestling life where Austin does Stunners on the people that give us bills.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

FlyingElbow said:


> Dude, you just got to wrap your head around a dude jacked up on adrenaline and desperate to finish what he started years ago _did something_. It's not a massive conspiracy, it's life.
> 
> An almost 41 year old man woke up today and he couldn't do anymore and that's LIFE. Like, REAL life. As in, the actual world we live in, not some bizarre wrestling life where Austin does Stunners on the people that give us bills.


Oh C'mon adrenaline good but showing nothing, not even a wince when you supposedly ripped the muscle from the bone? thats a bit much.. Look at Punk face before he knew he had to put weight on his injured leg and the Rocks during the matches. He might be injured, but the fact it was reported WWE didn't know where he was and then his tweet 5 mins before Raw is iffy at best, and he'd have known last night he was fucked, not 3 hours before Raw... might be nothing, just a fuck up and missed messages and voicemails at the end of the day, but its great to theorize


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

FlyingElbow said:


> Dude, you just got to wrap your head around a dude jacked up on adrenaline and desperate to finish what he started years ago _did something_. It's not a massive conspiracy, it's life.
> 
> An almost 41 year old man woke up today and he couldn't do anymore and that's LIFE. Like, REAL life. As in, the actual world we live in, not some bizarre wrestling life where Austin does Stunners on the people that give us bills.


If people don't get it they've never played sports in their lives. Shit sprained my ankle in a game once and ended up finishing the game but, was in an air cast for 2 weeks. People want the Kevin Ware type shit so they can replay it and feel bad about it.


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

NM


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Wait...people still believe in dirt sheets?


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> Oh C'mon adrenaline good but showing nothing, not even a wince when you supposedly ripped the muscle from the bone? thats a bit much.. Look at Punk face before he knew he had to put weight on his injured leg and the Rocks during the matches. He might be injured, but the fact it was reported WWE didn't know where he was and then his tweet 5 mins before Raw is iffy at best, and he'd have known last night he was fucked, not 3 hours before Raw... might be nothing, just a fuck up and missed messages and voicemails at the end of the day, but its great to theorize


Whilst I do agree with the theory that it was a cover up, your argument isnt good. Rock tore his hamstring last year towards the end of the match and nobody had any idea that he had sustained such a bad injury until he tweeted it much much later down the line. You can look back to the post-mania Raw last year and see evidence of a leg injury when he enters the ring and poses on the turnbuckle. 

He showed no signs of an injury during the WM28 match or at the end of the show. As others have said adrenaline is powerful.

I'm not believing for one second he was injured though, the reports were too widespread and his tweet *10 mins* before Raw was seemed forced and out of character.

*Edit: Did anyone else find it weird that he supposedly flew home to LA but Miami doctors evaluated his injury?*


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

FlyingElbow said:


> Dude, you just got to wrap your head around a dude jacked up on adrenaline and desperate to finish what he started years ago _did something_. It's not a massive conspiracy, it's life.
> 
> An almost 41 year old man woke up today and he couldn't do anymore and that's LIFE. Like, REAL life. As in, the actual world we live in, not some bizarre wrestling life where Austin does Stunners on the people that give us bills.


Adrenalin my ass, it will mask the pain MAYBE but it wont mask that you adamon is fucking torn off, you cant fucking lift, its not physiacly possible, cant be done, its like walking on a broken leg, it CANT be done, the leg can NOT do it, not possible, no matter how much you try.



> The abdominal muscles have different important functions. They provide movement and support to the trunk and assist in the breathing process. Moreover, these muscles serve as protection for the inner organs. Furthermore, together with the back muscles they provide postural support and are important in defining the form. The transverse abdominus muscle is the deepest muscle, therefore, it cannot be touched from the outside. It can greatly affect the body posture. The internal obliques are also deep and also affect body posture. Both of them are involved in rotation and lateral flexion of the spine and are used to bend and support the spine from the front. The external obliques are more superficial and they are also involved in rotation and lateral flexion of the spine. Also they stabilize the spine when upright. The rectus abdominus muscle is not the most superficial abdominal muscle. The tendonous sheath extending from the external obliques cover the rectus abdominus. The Rectus abdominus is the muscle that very fit people develop into the 6-pack ab look. Although, it should really be an 8 pack as there are 4 vertical sections on each side. The 2 bottom sections are just above the pubic bone and usually not visible, hence, the 6 pack abs. The rectus abdominals' function is to bend one's back forward (flexion). The main work of the abdominal muscles is to bend the spine forward when contracting coencentrically.[6]
> [edit]Exercise


He did all of these, which he would not be able to if it was torn, as he NEEDS those to do it, with out it your not doing it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So Dwayne didnt walk out of WWE yesterday but now news has come out he is injured that is bullshit I dont buy that excuse. Something major has happned that has pissed off Dwayne and he has took his ball and gone home


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The Man in Black said:


> Whilst I do agree with the theory that it was a cover up, your argument isnt good. Rock tore his hamstring last year towards the end of the match and nobody had any idea that he had sustained such a bad injury until he tweeted it much much later down the line. You can look back to the post-mania Raw last year and see evidence of a leg injury when he enters the ring and poses on the turnbuckle.
> 
> He showed no signs of an injury during the WM28 match or at the end of the show. As others have said adrenaline is powerful.
> 
> ...


Wait, my arguement isnt good and you made the same one after? lol. nice.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

doinktheclowns said:


> Injured or not, WWE are covering up for him.
> 
> I wonder if
> The Undertaker presence
> ...


I don't see why not...? It's not like he would've run out there and said NO, DON'T DO IT.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Dwayne Johnson is a horrible human being.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^COCK


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Dwayne Johnson is a horrible human being.


yeah just like Mark Calaway


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

From PWInsider:



> The Rock also suffered a hernia during Wrestlemania 29.
> According to several sources, Rock flew himself back to Miami (where he lives) to be examined quietly. WWE officials were not aware he had left the Northeast until he informed them he would be at Raw at close to 3 PM, which is when the chaotic re-writing began.
> 
> There were a lot of people upset initially about Johnson pulling off the show but 24 hours later, it's more concern he might be really hurt and with his Hollywood schedule, whether he'll be interested in performing again in the ring.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

He should just wrestle at Mania 30 and retire. He is simply not in wrestling shape.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dwayne clearly cant hang in the ring anymore and hes obviously doing steroids to get big but its costs him by getting this injury. And it may cost him more if he cant film Hercules


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah he is done after WM XXX (If not sooner)


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Glad he wasn't there. It let Ziggler and Ryback, the two supposed future faces of the company, shine.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Its hilarious reading all of the doctors in this thread copy and paste the symptoms of an abdominal injury and try explaining how injured The Rock really is/was during the match. As if they actually have any idea. Lol.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> Glad he wasn't there. It let Ziggler and Ryback, the two supposed future faces of the company, shine.


So if The Rock had been there, Ziggler wouldn't have cashed in and Ryback wouldn't have laid out Cena?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Glad he wasn't there. It let Ziggler and Ryback, the two supposed future faces of the company, shine.


those two things would have still happened anyways. He was scheduled to do something with another part-timer anyways.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dolph and Ryback got to shine and I think if Rock had been there they wouldnt of got the tv time. Rock should disappear now and get himself sorted and do his movie. We dont need him in WWE the new talent are the future of the business


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

The Rock is gone for about 10-11 months out of the year, but smart kids on the internet seem to think stars like Ziggler and Ryback aren't getting "shine" because The Rock shows up. Lol. 

ironically these are some of the same people that criticize The Rock when he DOESN'T show up. go figure


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dolph and Ryback got to shine and I think if Rock had been there they wouldnt of got the tv time. Rock should disappear now and get himself sorted and do his movie. We dont need him in WWE the new talent are the future of the business


Since when did you start making sense? :taker


----------



## kingkongchundy (Apr 9, 2013)

Taker2theMoon said:


> Since when did you start making sense? :taker


oh the irony


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

kingkongchundy said:


> oh the irony


:ex:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dwayne clearly cant hang in the ring anymore and hes obviously doing steroids to get big but its costs him by getting this injury. And it may cost him more if he cant film Hercules


It works in Hollywood cause he has stunt doubles and is not taking bumps. This a whole another level. Not to mention his cardio is just fucking awful.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0409/561919/more-on-the-rock-injury-did-he-tell-officials/



> Source: F4WOnline
> 
> As noted earlier, The Rock legitimately suffered torn abdominal and abductor muscles and suffered a hernia during his match with John Cena at WrestleMania 29 last Sunday. Dave Meltzer noted on Wrestling Observer Live that the Rock did in fact notify the company about the injury. It may be a case of a lot of people not knowing what was going on while the show was re-written yesterday, which led to word getting out that he had bolted home without telling anyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I hope he doesn't require surgery. That would suck for him.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

The Rock should leave, the way he bent over backwards for Cena makes me sick


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Are they gonna tease Brock/Rock, next week?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Honestly I wish they would have had Rock lose to Cena the first time and get it over with. I was on board with Rock beating Cena last year because I thought it would lead to a Cena character change but alas, nothing changed, except we got a rematch that really wasn't worth another Wrestlemania main event. All it did was put a dent in Rock's image in the eyes of some fans.


----------



## Moscow08 (Mar 13, 2012)

Seeing a lot of nonsense from Rock marks in this thread....

Firstly let's touch on this theory that the Rock was pissed because he had to raise Cena's hand.

We knew ourselves about 2 years ago that at some point the WWE were going to go down the predictable root of the 'handshake'... Wasn't everyone moaning beforehand that a Cena win and handshake was predictable. 
You think The Rock didn't know that was going to happen? he fucking knew and he took his fat arse pay cheque knowing this.
He's been telling Cena he gets booed for two years, surely he knew Cena would be getting booed again at Wrestlemania and that by shaking his hand he'd also be getting booed. 

And one thing people seem to be forgetting, *John Cena doesn't like the Rock!* Getting all these Rock marks saying "oh he didn't wanna have to shake Cena's hand" etc etc, you think Cena wants to shake the Rocks hand? He's been very very open for a long time about his feelings towards the Rock. 
It's hilarious that Rock marks think he was doing John Cena a favour.

If this does all turn out to be true and The Rock is legit upset about Wrestlemania than the only person coming out of this looking like a mug is him.
I'm finding it very hard to believe this "injury" angle in which case I don't know that he's getting his knickers in a twist over, he surely knew this day with torch passing with Cena was going to come.
This all stinks of behavior from a man who believes he is bigger than the company he is working for.





DualShock said:


> :kobe
> 
> Well, based on the reaction of the Rock at the end of the PPV you could clearly see how disgusted and disappointed he is. The legend who was part of the biggest WrestleMania main events is part of this one where the crowd boos. He did everything to put John Cena over in his segments by telling how he respects him and how he's the only guy in the WWE who is worth as his opponent at WrestleMania, *he even slowed down his promos to make it look like both are equal on the mic.*
> The problem is if you do everything to make somebody look good there is a danger that you could tarnish your own legacy.
> ...



This is a Rock mark in fine form here. Summing up the nonsense. I particularly liked the bit in bold. Hilarious. The Rock was garbage on the mic for the Cena/Punk stuff, often resorting to spouting out his outdated catchphrases and talking about twitter, his lack of stamina and poor in ring chemistry led to 4 below average matches. Oh and was The Rock not booed at WM18?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shazayum said:


> Honestly I wish they would have had Rock lose to Cena the first time and get it over with. I was on board with Rock beating Cena last year because I thought it would lead to a Cena character change but alas, nothing changed, except we got a rematch that really wasn't worth another Wrestlemania main event. All it did was put a dent in Rock's image in the eyes of some fans.


Yep, as elated as I was with Rock winning last year, I'd give it back just to have Cena win. It was what I expected and it was the end result anyway, Cena wins and gains Rock's respect. It's just too bad the potential of having him as WWE Champion was ultimately wasted to put over the absolute last guy who needed it. Now if he has surgery, there may be alot of pressure on him to quit wrestling for good and it kind of saddens me that he may go out on such a sour note.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dwayne clearly cant hang in the ring anymore and hes obviously doing steroids to get big but its costs him by getting this injury. And it may cost him more if he cant film Hercules


LOL..dude is trying to get bodybuilder big too..which I don't mind..he looks great..but have you seen his twitter pics? Dude eats like a box of cream of wheat with chicken..and like 4 large pizzas :lol .


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Moscow08 said:


> Seeing a lot of nonsense from Rock marks in this thread....
> 
> Firstly let's touch on this theory that the Rock was pissed because he had to raise Cena's hand.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you say but come on now..Cena goes on talks show ripping on The Rock, KNOWING FULL WELL that if Rocky ever did come back he was ultimately gonna pass the torch to Cena. Dude got exactly what he wanted...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

If he needs surgery there's no way he's still wrestling.. And honestly, if it does require surgery, I don't blame him one bit. 

Though, I don't even believe his injury is that severe tbh. People were saying that the Rock was visibly upset the day of Mania.. He seemed legit pissed during the post match segment (I know it could be because he was hurt but he didn't look to be in anguish, he just looked angry). Hell, LAW radio reported that sources close to Rock say that his match with Cena will be his last. 

Not to mention that WWE reported that he got injured ten minutes before the show as well as repeatedly mentioning it on TV in an attempt to bury the guy.. Cena even cut a dark match promo using his favorite material: "I'M HERE BUT ROCK ISN'T".

I really think Rock was upset with creative and walked out..And I commend him for that.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

I wasn't missing him


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

Moscow08 said:


> And one thing people seem to be forgetting, *John Cena doesn't like the Rock!* Getting all these Rock marks saying "oh he didn't wanna have to shake Cena's hand" etc etc, you think Cena wants to shake the Rocks hand? He's been very very open for a long time about his feelings towards the Rock.


Oh wow... *It's not real*. They don't really hate each other. That wasn't a real fight at WrestleMania. It's all make believe. Rock wouldn't do a program with a guy, let alone JOB to him, unless he likes/respect that guy. You can pick and choose who you work with when you're a GIANT FRIGGIN' MOVIE STAR. Nobody forces Rock to work with people he doesn't like.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

well reports are saying he suffered a hernia


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

If nothing else, this thread shows why people are never happy with WWE storylines: nothing creative could possibly come up with would rival the imaginary soap operas people concoct in their heads. So far we've had:
-a bunch of people freeze framing the end of Mania to analyze Rock's body language in order to "prove" he's really upset!
-a bunch of amateur doctors spending a whole 2 minutes on Wikipedia to "prove" Rock's not really hurt!
-a bunch of people that think the TIMING of Rock's Tweets is suspicious
-a bunch of people convinced WWE, Rock, and everybody else is lying about the injury because he really walked out!
-a bunch of people convinced Rock & Cena really hate each other, Rock was angry about jobbing, he had no clue he was going to job, etc. (forget the fact that he's basically been saying he's losing in every interview & press conference leading up to Mania and there's no way WWE could make him do something he didn't want to do)

Never let the truth get in the way of a good rumor/delusion!


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

I know many won't care but I'll say it anyway. The amount of hypocrisy and misguided hate on the rock here is borderline obsessive and pretty pathetic. If its true that his injury delays filming for his next movie I bet a lot Of sick people here enjoy that. 

I've stated many times why the iwc is blind and hypocritical to the rock an look the other way to other stars like lesnar and y2j and I never hear any answer that makes sense. I see comments saying the rock isn't letting dolph and ryback shine? Weren't some of you morons complaining about ryback a few weeks ago? Where the hell were dolph and ryback when rock wasn't around? Oh yeah one was jobbing every raw and the other was losing heat by the week due to losing to punk via the shield.

Y'all who act like the rock thinks he's bigger than the wwe? Well, sorry but, he doesn't need the wwe but he came back cause he loved it and wanted to work with the face of the company. You guys dont even bother to look at facts like how Vince let the rock out his contract In 2004 or how the rock has repeatedly thanked the wwe and the fans. Or how u don't hear backstage complaints of the rock treating the guys like crap just the other way around with stars who have a "give me this" attitude (even ur God Stone cold sided with rock saying its the stars responsibility to get over). If this era was so good there wouldn't be a need for "part timers" during mania season and other big PPvs but guess what? clearly thats the case.

Infact (and I know I'm right on this) - many of u haters begged for the rock to come back. 
This constant spiral of getting what u wish for and then complaining is what makes me sick about smarks sometimes. Y'all complain and then switch when someone turns heel or beats up cena (ryback). 

Stop going on hearsay and read the damn facts. Anyone saying the rock came back only
For money is either an idiot or too young to know any better. I know it pisses some of U off that rock garners huge reactions cause he's a bigger star from a bigger and better period of wrestling and that's just sad. Get over yourselves. Ascend don't devolve to hating on successful people just because they're successful or accusing people of things without confirmation or just coming up with crazy misguided reasons to hate someone just cause you don't like their performance. 

I've proudly defended being a wrestling fan to so many non fans and people who hate on it but to be honest sometimes these extreme examples of haterade and hypocrisy gives wrestling fans a bad name.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

A lot of Rock marks gave Austin shit for walking out and then Rock does the same. I'm sure they will come up with some bullshit excuse though.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> A lot of Rock marks gave Austin shit for walking out and then Rock does the same. I'm sure they will come up with some bullshit excuse though.


 fpalm fpalm


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

Charlie Bronson said:


> A lot of Rock marks gave Austin shit for walking out and then Rock does the same. I'm sure they will come up with some bullshit excuse though.


How many times do people in this thread have to write "Rock walked out" before it magically becomes the truth? or are we all just going to pretend it happened because that's a more entertaining narrative?


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Charlie Bronson said:


> A lot of Rock marks gave Austin shit for walking out and then Rock does the same. I'm sure they will come up with some bullshit excuse though.


Walking out due to not wanting to job is different than apparent confirmed reports of someone needing surgery based off an injury. *rolls eyes*

I'd love for the writers to use this b's as an angle with a rock heel turn just point out how hypocritical the iwc is again


----------

